# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Պոռնոգրաֆիա

## Jarre

Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է պոռնոգրաֆիան ունենում մարդու հոգեբանության և անհատականության ձևավորման վրա։  Ի՞նչ վնաս կամ օգուտ է տալիս։  Ինչպե՞ս է ազդում չամուսնացածների վրա և ինչպե՞ս է ազդում ամուսնացածների վրա։  Հիմնական հարցերը սրանք են, բայց կարող ենք գրել սրանց նման այլ մտքեր։  

Ներկայացնում եմ հոգեբանների տարբեր կարծիքներ.
1) «Պոռնոգրաֆիան կարող է ճանապարհ բացել՝ ինտիմ հարցերի մասին ազատ քննարկումների համար։  Պոռնոգրաֆիա դիտելը և տարածելը առողջ հասարակության հատկորոշիչ նշաններից է. հասարակություն որը կառուցված է վստահության վրա։  Այն հասարակությունը որը բավական հասուն է ինտիմ հարցեր քննարկելու համար, հանդուրժողականորեն կվերաբերվի այն երևույթին, երբ երկու չափահաս մարդիկ իրենց իսկ կամքով պատկերում են իրենց սեռական հարաբերությունները»։

2) «Պոռնոգրաֆիան չարիք է։  Պոռնոգրաֆիան փչացնում է մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները, նվաստացնում է կանանց։ Այն շատ մեծ վնաս է հասցնում երեխաներին և նրանց մոտ ձևավորում է խեղաթյուրված և վտանգավոր պատկերացումներ սեքսի վերաբերյալ։  Պոռնոգրաֆիան կարող է քանդել ընտանեկան վստահելի փոխհարաբերությունները»։

Իմ կարծիքը. համաձայն եմ 2-րդ տարբերակը ներկայացնող հոգեբանների հետ։

----------


## Rhayader

Նորից կրկնեմ՝ եթե հասարակությունը մարդկանց որևէ խմբի վերաբերվի որպես հրեշների, վերջիններս կամ իրենց սե'ական ենթամշակույթը կստեղծեն (ինչպես ռոքերները), կամ էլ կվերածվեն այդ հրեշներին (ինչպես մարմնավաճառները հայաստանում):
Մարդկանց վրա խաչ քաշել չի կարելի:
Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ պոռնո, եթե այն բնական է ու չի պարունակում կանանց դոմինատիվ նսեմացում:

----------

Ձայնալար (28.08.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ պոռնո, եթե այն բնական է ու չի պարունակում կանանց դոմինատիվ նսեմացում:


Յուրաքանչյուր ինֆորմացիա ինչ որ ձև ազդում է մարդու վրա։  Իսկ պոռնոգրաֆիան ինչպե՞ս է ազդում։

----------


## Jarre

> եթե հասարակությունը մարդկանց որևէ խմբի վերաբերվի որպես հրեշների, վերջիններս կամ իրենց սե'ական ենթամշակույթը կստեղծեն (ինչպես ռոքերները), կամ էլ կվերածվեն այդ հրեշներին (ինչպես մարմնավաճառները հայաստանում)


Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որ այստղ չենք քննարկելու պոռնոգրաֆի դիտողները ճիշտ են, թե սխալ։ Այլ քննարկելու ենք պոռնոգրաֆիայի ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐ-ի մասին։

----------


## Rhayader

> Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որ այստղ չենք քննարկելու պոռնոգրաֆի դիտողները ճիշտ են, թե սխալ։ Այլ քննարկելու ենք պոռնոգրաֆիայի ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐ-ի մասին։


Ես պոռնոգրաֆիայով զբաղվողների մասին էի խոսում:
Պողնոգրաֆիան կարող է իրականում օգնել շատ կարծրատիպերի ու տաբուների վերացմանը:
Բացի դրանից, ամեն մարդ էլ ունենում է էրոտիկ ֆանտազիաներ: Արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ մեկը կհամարձակվի պնդել, որ դրանցից պետք է խուսափել՝ հոգեվանության վրա դրանց քայքայիչ ազդեցությունը կասեցնելու համար: Իսկ դրանք, կարելի է ասել, ինքնագեներացված երևակայական պոռնոգրաֆիա են ներկայացնում իրենցից:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.05.2013)

----------


## Ceceron

> Յուրաքանչյուր ինֆորմացիա ինչ որ ձև ազդում է մարդու վրա։  Իսկ պոռնոգրաֆիան ինչպե՞ս է ազդում։


Շատ դրականա  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Vayreni:

----------


## Taurus

Օգտակար բան ա, կարելի է համեմատել գիրք կարդալու հետ,.... էհ շուտվանից ոչ մի էջ չեմ կարդացել

----------

Ceceron (29.01.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որ այստղ չենք քննարկելու պոռնոգրաֆի դիտողները ճիշտ են, թե սխալ։ Այլ քննարկելու ենք պոռնոգրաֆիայի ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐ-ի մասին։


Ոնց որ կաթը տարբեր մարդկանց վրա տարբեր ազդեցություն ունի այնպես էլ պորնոգրաֆիան: Բայց եթե գոնե որոշ խմբի մարդկանց վրա լավ չազդեր այն գոյություն չէր ունենա: Ես խոսում եմ գիտակցված ազդեցության մասին: Քանզի եթե մարդ դրանից հաճույք է ստանում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրա հոգեբանության մեջ աներականգնելի վատ պրոցեսներ չեն գնում

----------

Jarre (29.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ոնց որ կաթը տարբեր մարդկանց վրա տարբեր ազդեցություն ունի այնպես էլ պորնոգրաֆիան: Բայց եթե գոնե որոշ խմբի մարդկանց վրա լավ չազդեր այն գոյություն չէր ունենա: Ես խոսում եմ գիտակցված ազդեցության մասին: Քանզի եթե մարդ դրանից հաճույք է ստանում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրա հոգեբանության մեջ աներականգնելի վատ պրոցեսներ չեն գնում


Եթե մարդը նման անկայուն հոգեբանություն ունի, ինքը կարող է Չապլինից էլ խախտվի:

----------


## Apsara

> Եթե մարդը նման անկայուն հոգեբանություն ունի, ինքը կարող է Չապլինից էլ խախտվի:


Դե լավ դու էլ, Չապլինին պոռնոյի հետ մի համեմատի, օրինակ Միսթր Բինին կարաս պոռնոյի հետ համեմատես, քանզի էդ ապուշությունն էլա ենթագիտակցության վրա ազդում :Cool:

----------


## Second Chance

> Քանզի եթե մարդ դրանից հաճույք է ստանում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրա հոգեբանության մեջ աներականգնելի վատ պրոցեսներ չեն գնում


Ես էլ էի ուզում հենց սա ասել
Ինքը երևույթը բացասական է ու ազդեցությունն էլ հենց այդպիսին բացասական- սա այն թվացյալ հաճելի պտուղներից է, որ ուտելուց  հետո ստամոքսում դառնանում է ու թունավորում ողջ օրգանիզմը: Սակայն մարդը կարող է դա չզգալ... բայց բոլորն էլ իրենց ներսում իրականում զգում են որ դա լավ չէ...

----------


## Kuk

Պոռնոն հետաքրքիր չի, էռո*ծ*իկա նայեք :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (30.01.2009), impression (29.01.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009), Հարդ (31.08.2010), Հրատացի (31.01.2009), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Բացի դրանից, ամեն մարդ էլ ունենում է էրոտիկ ֆանտազիաներ: Արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ մեկը կհամարձակվի պնդել, որ դրանցից պետք է խուսափել՝ հոգեվանության վրա դրանց քայքայիչ ազդեցությունը կասեցնելու համար:


Բնականաբար էրոտիկ ֆանտազիաները ու սեքսով զբաղվելը բնական բաներ են։  Բայց եթե այդ էրոտիկ ֆանտազիաները իրենց մեջ ներառում են մանկապղծություն, բռնաբարություն կամ դրանց տիպի այլ բաներ (որոնք պոռնոգրաֆիայի տեսկաներից են), ուրեմն այո՛ դրանցից պետք է խուսափել, ինչպես դու նշել էիր՝ հոգեբանության վրա դրանց քայքայիչ ազդեցությունը կասեցնելու համար։

----------


## Ceceron

> Ես էլ էի ուզում հենց սա ասել
> Ինքը երևույթը բացասական է ու ազդեցությունն էլ հենց այդպիսին բացասական- սա այն թվացյալ հաճելի պտուղներից է, որ ուտելուց  հետո ստամոքսում դառնանում է ու թունավորում ողջ օրգանիզմը: Սակայն մարդը կարող է դա չզգալ... բայց բոլորն էլ իրենց ներսում իրականում զգում են որ դա լավ չէ...



Չեմ հասկանում ստեղ հասուն մարդի՞ք են ինչ որ բաներ գրում.... թե՞ մսուր մանկապարտեզա .. եթե մարդը հասուն անձնավորությունա և հասկանումա ինչա ինքը անում... ուրեմն անկախ նրանից ինչ տիպի "գրաֆիայովա" զբաղվում իրա վրա (և հատկապես հոգեբանության վրա) էդ ամենը ոչ մի ազդեցություն պետքա չունենա, այլապես կոկրետ էդ անհատը ունի լուուուուուրջ պրոբլեմներ ....  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> եթե մարդը հասուն անձնավորությունա և հասկանումա ինչա ինքը անում... ուրեմն անկախ նրանից ինչ տիպի "գրաֆիայովա" զբաղվում իրա վրա (և հատկապես հոգեբանության վրա) էդ ամենը ոչ մի ազդեցություն պետքա չունենա, այլապես կոկրետ էդ անհատը ունի լուուուուուրջ պրոբլեմներ ....


Այսինքն, եթե մարդը հասուն անձնավորությունա և հասկանալով ծխումա, ուրեմն ծխելը վնաս չի՞։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է՝ ազդեցությանը. հայտնի հոգեբաններից մեկը գրում է. «Պոռնոգրաֆիան ձևավորում է սեռային վարքագիծը և ազդում վարքագծի վրա։  Պոռնոգրաֆիան սպանում է վստահությունը և անկեղծությունը, հատկություններ առանց որոնց հնարավոր չէ երջանիկ ընտանեկան և անձնական կյանք»։

----------

Apsara (29.01.2009), ihusik (30.01.2009), Maxpayne (19.11.2011), Second Chance (30.01.2009), Tig (30.01.2009), Yellow Raven (29.01.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է՝ ազդեցությանը. հայտնի հոգեբաններից մեկը գրում է. «Պոռնոգրաֆիան ձևավորում է սեռային վարքագիծը և ազդում վարքագծի վրա։  Պոռնոգրաֆիան սպանում է վստահությունը և անկեղծությունը, հատկություններ առանց որոնց հնարավոր չէ երջանիկ ընտանեկան և անձնական կյանք»։


Էս ինչ դյուրահավատ մարդ ես  :Smile:  բայց ամեն ինչ չի որ պետքա ուրիշների գրածին հավատալ ....... այն էլ հոգեբանների ..... գիտություն, որին ես ճգրիտ չեմ համարում …  :Sad:  Կարաս հավատաս օրինակ ֆիզիկոսների գրածներին, մաթեմատիկոսների գրածներին , բայց հոգեբաններին մի հավատա  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

Ceceron ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդիդ համար  :Smile: 
Իսկ դու կարա՞ս նշես մի դրական բան, որ պոռնոգրաֆիան սովորեցնում է։  Կամ ի՞նչ դրական ազդեցություն է թողնում մարդուն վրա։

----------


## Ceceron

> Այսինքն, եթե մարդը հասուն անձնավորությունա և հասկանալով ծխումա, ուրեմն ծխելը վնաս չի՞։


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ հասկանալով ծխելը ու հասկանալով պոռնոգրաֆիա նայելը լրիվ անհամատեղելի գաղախարներ են.... Մարդ կարա հասկանալով ինքնասպան լինի ու հետո՞, ֆիզիկականը արի հոգեկանի հետ չխառնենք և հետո ամեն ոք ինքն է որոշում իր ճակատագիրը, և ոչ թե ճակատին գրած գիրն է ամեն ինչ որոշում  :Sad:   Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա պոռնոգրաֆիային, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ այն ինչ որ ազդեցություն է ունենում չափահաս (հատուկ քո համար եմ նշում) մարդու հոգեկանի վրա ..... 

Այսպիսի փքաբլիթիկներ  :Smile:

----------


## Ceceron

> Ceceron ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդիդ համար 
> Իսկ դու կարա՞ս նշես մի դրական բան, որ պոռնոգրաֆիան սովորեցնում է։  Կամ ի՞նչ դրական ազդեցություն է թողնում մարդուն վրա։


Տրամադրությունա բարձրացնում  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ ճանաչո՞ւմ ես տենց մի տղամարդու, որ կուզեր, որ իրա կինը տրամադրությունը բարձրացնելու համար պոռնոգրաֆիա նայեր :Smile:

----------


## Ceceron

> Իսկ ճանաչո՞ւմ ես տենց մի տղամարդու, որ կուզեր, որ իրա կինը տրամադրությունը բարձրացնելու համար պոռնոգրաֆիա նայեր


ՀԸԼԱ ՄԻ ՌՕՊԵ !!!! կին տուտ պրիչո՞մ, ամուսնացած մարդը հո ապուշ չի որ պոռնոգրաֆիայով զբաղվի, կինը կա թող իրար հետ ինչ ուզւոմ են անեն  :Smile:  իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա չամուսնացած չափահահաս աղջկան ... ինչ ուզումա թող անի տեղ ես ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում  :Cool:

----------


## Jarre

> ՀԸԼԱ ՄԻ ՌՕՊԵ !!!! կին տուտ պրիչո՞մ, ամուսնացած մարդը հո ապուշ չի որ պոռնոգրաֆիայով զբաղվի



Զարմանալիա չէ՞։  Բայց վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ ես ճանաչում ամուսնացածների ովքեր նայում են :Cool: , քանի որ դա այնպիսի սովորություն է, որ ամուսնանալը կապ չունի։  Եթե մարդը ունի էտ սովորութունը ամուսնացած ժամանակ էլ է նայում։  Որոշ բժիշկների կարծիքով պոռնոգրաֆիան կախվածություն է առաջացնում, որից ձերբազատվելը կարող է ավելի դժվար լինել, քան թմրամոլությունից։

Իսկ ամուսնացածների մասին գրել եմ, որովհետև այս բաժնի սկզբում նշված է, որ այս բաժնում նաև քննարկում ենք ամուսնացածներին։

----------


## Ceceron

> Որոշ բժիշկների կարծիքով պոռնոգրաֆիան կախվածություն է առաջացնում, որից ձերբազատվելը կարող է ավելի դժվար լինել, քան թմրամոլությունից։


Ինչ կլինի ուրիշների անունից մի խոսա.... ունես սեփական մտքեր, հենց քո անունից էլ գրի  
ու ՉԷ ես չեմ ճանաչում ամուսնացածների, որոնք պոռնոգրաֆիա դիտելով են զբաղվում, իսկ դա  կարա լինի միայն ու միայն այն դեպքում, երբ որ մարդիք այնքան աղքատ երևակայություն ունեն, որ իրենց ինչ որ ստիմուլա պետք, իրենց սեփական սեռական կյանքը չկործանելու համար

Այսպիսի փքաբլիթներ  :Smile:  (էս անգամ առանց իկի)

----------


## Economist

Ինձ թվումա պոռնոգրաֆիան մարդկային ամենամեծ չարիքներից է, քանի որ դա ոչ մի օգտակար ազդեցություն չի ունենում մարդկանց վրա: Այն բացասաբար է ազդում այն մարդկանց վրա, որոնք պատկերացում չունեն սեքսի մասին ու իրենց առաջին գիտելիքները ստանում են ինչ-որ պոռնո նայելուց/խոսքը պոռնոի մասին է և ոչ էրոտիկայի/...դա խեղում է նրանց ներաշխարհը ու երեխան նայելով այդ ամենը մտածում է, որ դա նորմալ է, դա բնական է, դա է ճիշտը ու պատկերացրեք դրա հետևանքը :Bad: : Իսկ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր արդեն ինչ-որ հակումներ ունեն այդ ամենի նկատմամբ,արդեն փորձել են ամեն ինչ, ինչ թույլ կտար իրենց երևակայությունը, արդեն սկսում են պոռնոգրաֆիայի «զարգացման» նոր ուղիներ գտնել և մի՞թե մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիան դրա արդյունք չի :Bad:  
Դա չարիք է, որը ծնում է էլ ավելի սարսափելի չարիքներ:

----------

Annushka (30.01.2009), ihusik (30.01.2009), Tig (30.01.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինչ կլինի ուրիշների անունից մի խոսա.... ունես սեփական մտքեր, հենց քո անունից էլ գրի


Շատ լավ, ես քեզ չէի ուզում վիրավորել։  Պարզապես, եթե ես մի բանի մասնագետ չեմ, չեմ սիրում իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը հայտնել, ու կարծում եմ, որ բժշկի և այդ բնագավառի մասնագետի, ու իմ ասածի միջև տարբերությունը շատ մեծ է  :Wink:

----------

Ceceron (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Ինձ թվումա պոռնոգրաֆիան մարդկային ամենամեծ չարիքներից է, քանի որ դա ոչ մի օգտակար ազդեցություն չի ունենում մարդկանց վրա: Այն բացասաբար է ազդում այն մարդկանց վրա, որոնք պատկերացում չունեն սեքսի մասին ու իրենց առաջին գիտելիքները ստանում են ինչ-որ պոռնո նայելուց/խոսքը պոռնոի մասին է և ոչ էրոտիկայի/...դա խեղում է նրանց ներաշխարհը ու երեխան նայելով այդ ամենը մտածում է, որ դա նորմալ է, դա բնական է, դա է ճիշտը ու պատկերացրեք դրա հետևանքը: Իսկ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր արդեն ինչ-որ հակումներ ունեն այդ ամենի նկատմամբ,արդեն փորձել են ամեն ինչ, ինչ թույլ կտար իրենց երևակայությունը, արդեն սկսում են պոռնոգրաֆիայի «զարգացման» նոր ուղիներ գտնել և մի՞թե մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիան դրա արդյունք չի 
> Դա չարիք է, որը ծնում է էլ ավելի սարսափելի չարիքներ:


Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես չափահասների մասին... մենակ մ ի քիչ ավելի կարճ

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես չափահասների մասին


Իմ կարծիքը. 1) չափահասների մոտ խախտվում է ամուսնության և սեքսի վերաբերյալ տեսակետները։  Այն ինչ ցույց են տալիս պոռնոգրաֆիայում, երբեմն շատ հեռու է լինում իրականությունից, և մարդ երբեք չի կարող նույնը անել իր կողակցի հետ։ 2) Պոռնոգրաֆիան դիմացինի ներկայացնում է, որպես մի «բան» (ոչ թե անձնավորություն), որին օգտագործելով կարող ես բավարարել քո....  Իսկ ինչպես գիտենք (և ինչպես ասում են մասնագետները :Jpit: , ամուսնության մեջ երջանկությունը հնարավորա, եթե սեքսը մարդկանց համար լինի սեր արտահայտելու միջոց, որի ժամանակ կարևոր է հարգել կողակցի զգացմունքները։  Իսկ պոռնոն ամբողջ ուշադրությունը միայն ԵՍ-ի վրայա դարձնում։

----------

century (30.01.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Իմ կարծիքը. 1) չափահասների մոտ խախտվում է ամուսնության և սեքսի վերաբերյալ տեսակետները։  Այն ինչ ցույց են տալիս պոռնոգրաֆիայում, երբեմն շատ հեռու է լինում իրականությունից, և մարդ երբեք չի կարող նույնը անել իր կողակցի հետ։


ՀԸԼԱ ՄԻ ՌՕՊԵ .... ես էս խեսքերի մեջ տեսնում եմ "անձնական եսի թերագնահատում  :Smile: "
Ո՞նց թե չես կարա...... բա աշխատի որ կարանաս...... տենց որ լինի հո ԿԱՄԱՍՈՒՏՌԱՆ անկապ չեն հորինել լօօօօօօօօօլ

----------


## Jarre

> բա աշխատի որ կարանաս


Խոսքը իմ մասին չի՝ երրորդ դեմքով եմ խոսում, որպես ընդհանուր միտք, որը բոլորիՍ է վերաբերում (ու ինչ որ պարագաներու կարա ինձ էլ վերաբերվի, բայց խնդրում եմ, որ նման կոնտեքստում խոսքդ կոնկրետ ինձ չուղես :Jpit: ։

Եթե պոռնոգրաֆիայում մարդ տեսնում է մի բան, ու հետո ուզումա նույնը, ոնց որ ասացիր՝ «աշխատոի, որ կարողանա ու անի», բայց կողակցի համար դա նվաստացուցիչա, ու ինքը իրան շատ վատ կզգա, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաս էտ մարդուն։

----------

century (30.01.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Խոսքը իմ մասին չի՝ երրորդ դեմքով եմ խոսում, որպես ընդհանուր միտք, որը բոլորիՍ է վերաբերում (ու ինչ որ պարագաներու կարա ինձ էլ վերաբերվի, բայց խնդրում եմ, որ նման կոնտեքստում խոսքդ կոնկրետ ինձ չուղես։
> 
> Եթե պոռնոգրաֆիայում մարդ տեսնում է մի բան, ու հետո ուզումա նույնը, ոնց որ ասացիր՝ «աշխատոի, որ կարողանա ու անի», բայց կողակցի համար դա նվաստացուցիչա, ու ինքը իրան շատ վատ կզգա, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաս էտ մարդուն։


Կոնկրետ Էդ պարագայում թող չանի, հիմա օրինակ դու ամեն ինչ կարաս իմանաս բայց օգտագործես էն ինչ որ ուզումա կողակիցդ.... Գիտես խի՞... որովհետև մոդան փոխվումա :Smile:  մի օր կարա դա նրա համար նվաստացուցիչ լինի, իսկ մի օր արի ու տես դրանիցա ուզում, ու հետո հազար մարդ.. հազար ճաշակ լօօօլ ..... 
Օk Jarre էլ ոչ մի բան չեմ կոնկրետացնի քո հանդեպ  :Smile:   ներող

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կոնկրետ Էդ պարագայում թող չանի, հիմա օրինակ դու ամեն ինչ կարաս իմանաս բայց օգտագործես էն ինչ որ ուզումա կողակիցդ.... Գիտես խի՞... որովհետև մոդան փոխվումա մի օր կարա դա նրա համար նվաստացուցիչ լինի, իսկ մի օր արի ու տես դրանիցա ուզում, ու հետո հազար մարդ.. հազար ճաշակ լօօօլ .....


Ճիշտն ասած  ես  առայժմ  չունեմ ձեվավորված միանշանակ վերաբերմունք  այս երեվույթի  հետ կապված, բայց կուզենաի  ունենալ:
Կարդացի  ամբողջ  խոսակցությունը: Եվ  մի  հարց  ծագեց, ասելով  պոռնոգրաֆիա  առաջին հերթին   նկատի ենք  ունենում  սեռական  ակտի  նկարահանված  տարբերակ,  որտեղ  գործողությանը  մասնակցում են  ինչպես  ընդունված է  տրադիցիոն  սեքսի  մեջ  ոչ  թե  երկու  հակառակ  սեռերի  ներկայացուցիչներ  այլ  խմբակային  վիճակ,  որտեղ  կարող են լինել ինչպես  տարբեր,  այնպեսել  միասեռ  զանգցած:

Եվ  ի՞նչ  նկատի  ունեք  մոդան  փոխվումա  ասելով, ընդունված է  որ  սովորական  տրադիցիոն  ընտանիքը  պետք է կազմված  լինի սիրող  զույգերից, եվ  սա  մոդայի  հե՞տ է  կապված,  թե՞՞  նորմալ  երեվույթ  է, որը  կարող է  մոդայի  հետեվանքով  փոփոխման  ենթարկվել  եվ  դառնալ  խմբակային  ընտանի՞՞ք։

----------


## Zangezur

Էս երևոյթը վատ ազդեցությունա թողնում տարիքով փոքրերի վրա: Դեռ դպրոցական ցածր դասրաններում սովորող տղաները ինչ-որ ձևով ձեռք են բերում պոռնոյի դիսկ ու ամբողջ դասարանի տղեքով հավաքվում են մեկի տանը, որ պոռնո նայեն, սա նայեվ տարածվածա մեծերի մոտ: Հիմնականում պոռնոները սկսվումա աղջիկը տղային, հետո տղան աղջկան, հետո երկուսով ընդունում են 69 տեսքը, հետո սեքսը շարունակվումա մի փոքր «բնական» հունով, իսկ վրջը տեղիա ունենում աղջկա գլխամասում կամ ուր ասես, ու հիմանակնում բոլոր պոռնոներում էս սյուժենա: Հիմա փոքր պատանիները սա նայելով ինչ սովորեն, իհարկե ինչքանել կողքից լսեն բնական ձևերի մասին, ոմանց մոտ տպավորվումա հեռուստացույցով տեսածը: Ոմանք զզվելով տեսածից՝ սխալ կարծիք են կազմում սեքսի մասին ու հոգեբանական լուրջ բրոբլեմներ կարողա առաջանա նրանց մոտ, քանի որ նրանք դեռ գտնվում են ձևավորման բարդ փուլում ու ամեն մի ազդակ կարողա փոխի նրանց ներաշխարհը: Իսկ մեծահասկաների մոտ դժվար ինչ-որ պռոբլեմներ առաջացնի, իսկ եթե առաջացնի, ուրեմն այդ պռոբլեմները արդեն իսկ եղել են, որովհետև նորմալ հոգեվիճակում գտնվող մեծահասակը արդեն ունի իր պատկերացումը սեքսի մասին: Իսկ այն, որ Եվրոպայում տարածվածա անբնական ձևերով սեքսը, դա արդեն գալիսա նրանց դաստիրակությունից, նրանց աշխարհայացքնա տենց ձևավորված: Իսկ այդ աշխարհայացքի ձևավորման պատճառներից մեկը, իմ կարծիքով, պոռնոգրաֆիայի ազատ տարածումնա: Վերջիվերջո, երեխան ինչ-որ տենա, ինչ-որ լսի, դրա ազդեցության տակել կմեծանա:  :Angry2:

----------

Chilly (30.01.2009), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011), Սամվել (30.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> ՀԸԼԱ ՄԻ ՌՕՊԵ !!!! կին տուտ պրիչո՞մ, ամուսնացած մարդը հո ապուշ չի որ պոռնոգրաֆիայով զբաղվի, կինը կա թող իրար հետ ինչ ուզւոմ են անեն  իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա չամուսնացած չափահահաս աղջկան ... ինչ ուզումա թող անի տեղ ես ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում


Այստեղ տղաների մոտ միտքն կարծում եմ սա է. ինձ հարազատ չափահաս աղջիկն չի նաի նման ֆիլմեր, դե մյուս աղջիկներից էլ թող նաեն էլի, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ կմտածի ու տղաների, մեզ իսկ համար լավ- դա է միտքն չէ՞ - ինչը կարծում եմ սխալ է, որովհետջ այդպես քիչ քիչ փոխվում է հասարակությունն ու նրա բարոյական նորմերը ու փոխվում է դեպի վատը։ Եվրոպայից ու Ամերիկայից շատ լավ բաներ կա սովորելու, բայց դրանց հետ մեկ տեղ պետք չէ վերցնել նաև այնտեղի աղբն ու բերել մեր տները լցնել։




> Չեմ հասկանում ստեղ հասուն մարդի՞ք են ինչ որ բաներ գրում.... թե՞ մսուր մանկապարտեզա .. եթե մարդը հասուն անձնավորությունա և հասկանումա ինչա ինքը անում... ուրեմն անկախ նրանից ինչ տիպի "գրաֆիայովա" զբաղվում իրա վրա (և հատկապես հոգեբանության վրա) էդ ամենը ոչ մի ազդեցություն պետքա չունենա, այլապես կոկրետ էդ անհատը ունի լուուուուուրջ պրոբլեմներ ....


Ցանկացած բան, որ մարդ կատարում է այս կամ այն կերպ դա նրա հոգեկանի վրա ազդեցություն ունենում է՝ լինի դա գիտակցության մակարդակում թե ավելի վատ, երբ դառնում է չգիտակցված մղում։




> Իսկ այն, որ Եվրոպայում տարածվածա անբնական ձևերով սեքսը, դա արդեն գալիսա նրանց դաստիրակությունից, նրանց աշխարհայացքնա տենց ձևավորված: Իսկ այդ աշխարհայացքի ձևավորման պատճառներից մեկը, իմ կարծիքով, պոռնոգրաֆիայի ազատ տարածումնա: Վերջիվերջո, երեխան ինչ-որ տենա, ինչ-որ լսի, դրա ազդեցության տակել կմեծանա:


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ. հենց դեռահասների շրջանում է նման հետաքրքրություններ առաջանում. մի տարիք, երբ նրանք շատ զգայուն են ու նման ոչ մարդկային ֆիլմերը կծռմռեն նրանց հոգեկանը, որն հետո իր դրսևորումները կունենա ավելի մեծ տարիքում ու սերը մի կողմ դրած նրանք կփնտրեն մարմնական հաճույքի բավարարման համապատասխան կողակցի՝ արտաքին գեղեցկությունը համարելով էտալոն ու այդպես էլ դժբախտ կապրեն, ինչպես զարգացած երկրներում է ուր կորում է ընդհանրապես սեր, ընտանիք ու հարազատ երեխաների գաղափարը, այլ ավելի շատ երեխաների շուրթերից լսվում են իմ մայրիկի ընկերը կամ իմ հայրիկի ընկերուհին, որովհետև կիրքը անհնար է բավարարել և կարճ ժամանակաընթացքում տասնյակ զույգեր են փոխում ոմանց հետ ամուսնանալով, ոման հետ պարզապես մի հարկի տակ ապրելով։ Պատճառը՝ կրքով առաջնորդվելն է, որը զարգացնում են տվյալ ֆիլմերը. կիրք, որը չունի վերջնական բավարարում։ Կրակի նման բռնկվում է ու շուտ էլ մարում։

----------

Apsara (30.01.2009), Jarre (30.01.2009), Second Chance (30.01.2009), Zangezur (30.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Jarre ես աննորմալ պոռնոյի մասին չեմ խոսում:
Անձամբ ես նորմալ եմ նայուն նրան, որ կանայք էլ են պոռնո նայում:
Ինձանից շատ պոռնոգրաֆիա երևի ոչ ոք չի տեսել, մի 200-300 գիգ ունեմ: Բայց դա ոչ անկեղծությանս վրա է ազդել, ոչ էլ պայմանավորել է իմ սեռական կյանքի վարվելակերպը: Որովհետև ես, ի տարբերությում շատերի, դատարկ շիշ չեմ, որի մեջ ինչ լցնես, այն էլ կլինի:
Պոռնոն ընդամենը ֆանտազիա է օնանիզմի համար:
Հետաքրքիր է, որ շատերն են դեմ քվեարկել, բայց հենց իրենց մեծ մասը սպասում է, որ տնեցիք գնան, որ թաքուն պոռնո նայեն:
Շատ եք ֆետիշիզացնում ամեն ինչ:
Ապսարա, իրականում ինձ հայտնի չի մարդ, ով միստր Բինից հոգեխանգարում ստացած լինի: Իսկ Չապլինից ստացել են շատերը:
Մանկապղծություն իր մեջ պարունակող պոռնո ես ոչ միայն չեմ նայում, այլև կտապոռեմ ցանկացած մարդու, ով դրա նկարահանմամբ է զբաղվում:

----------

Ceceron (30.01.2009), impression (30.01.2009), Հայկօ (30.01.2009), Հրատացի (31.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2011), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011)

----------


## Ceceron

> Եվ  ի՞նչ  նկատի  ունեք  մոդան  փոխվումա  ասելով, ընդունված է  որ  սովորական  տրադիցիոն  ընտանիքը  պետք է կազմված  լինի սիրող  զույգերից, եվ  սա  մոդայի  հե՞տ է  կապված,  թե՞՞  նորմալ  երեվույթ  է, որը  կարող է  մոդայի  հետեվանքով  փոփոխման  ենթարկվել  եվ  դառնալ  խմբակային  ընտանի՞՞ք։


Լաաավ ...... միասեռ զանգվածներ, ոչ միասեռ զանգվածներ ..... խմբակային..... ոչ խմբակային....... Էս ամեն ինչը դառավ լոբով ճաշ ...... նաաաաաախ Չամիչ ջան ես պատասխանում էի Jarre-ի հարցին, որը կապված էր իր զուգընկերոջ ցանկության հետ, այսինքն պատասխանիցս կարող ես ենթադրել որ խմբակայինը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի,.... հետևաբար միասեռն էլ ջրվեց  :Smile: 
 .......... ուրեմն խոսքը գնում է ՊՈԶԱՆԵՐԻ մասին հեեեեեեեեեե..... կամ էլ ասենք ՍԱԴՈՄԱԶՈՆԵՐԻ մասին  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Jarre ես աննորմալ պոռնոյի մասին չեմ խոսում:
> Անձամբ ես նորմալ եմ նայուն նրան, որ կանայք էլ են պոռնո նայում:
> Ինձանից շատ պոռնոգրաֆիա երևի ոչ ոք չի տեսել, մի 200-300 գիգ ունեմ: Բայց դա ոչ անկեղծությանս վրա է ազդել, ոչ էլ պայմանավորել է իմ սեռական կյանքի վարվելակերպը: Որովհետև ես, ի տարբերությում շատերի, դատարկ շիշ չեմ, որի մեջ ինչ լցնես, այն էլ կլինի:
> Պոռնոն ընդամենը ֆանտազիա է օնանիզմի համար:
> Հետաքրքիր է, որ շատերն են դեմ քվեարկել, բայց հենց իրենց մեծ մասը սպասում է, որ տնեցիք գնան, որ թաքուն պոռնո նայեն:
> Շատ եք ֆետիշիզացնում ամեն ինչ:
> Ապսարա, իրականում ինձ հայտնի չի մարդ, ով միստր Բինից հոգեխանգարում ստացած լինի: Իսկ Չապլինից ստացել են շատերը:
> Մանկապղծություն իր մեջ պարունակող պոռնո ես ոչ միայն չեմ նայում, այլև կտապոռեմ ցանկացած մարդու, ով դրա նկարահանմամբ է զբաղվում:


Ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ քվեարկել "բացասական"-ի օգտին, բայց դա չի նշանակություն, թե ես սնոբիզմով եմ մոտենում պոռնոգրաֆիային: Այսինքն ասածդ` թե դեմ են քվեարկել, բայց սպասում են որ տնեցիք գնան և այլն... մի քիչ անհամահունչ ա, որովհետև մարդ կարող է սիրել պոռնո` հասկանալով, որ դա բացասական ա ազդում իր վրա կամ ընդհանրապես  :Smile:  Կարծեմ ծխելու օրինակը բերվել էր, դու էլ ասել էիր, որ հոգեբանականը ֆիզիկականի հետ չխառնենք: Համաձայն եմ, բայց ահա պոռնոգրաֆիան, իմ կարծիքով, այն երևույթներից է, որոնք հոգեբանական ճանապարհներով լավ էլ ազդում են ֆիզիկականի վրա` միօրինականացնելով բաղձալին, իջեցնելով պոտենցիան :Smile:  Իմ մոտ նման խնդիր չկա արդեն, փառք արարչին, քանի որ շուտ դադարեցրի պերմանենտ նայելը (ի դեպ էդ ես եմ, որ քեզնից շատ եմ նայել հաստատ :LOL: ), քանի որ բացասական ազդեցությունը սկսում էի զգալ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (30.01.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Կարծեմ ծխելու օրինակը բերվել էր, դու էլ ասել էիր, որ հոգեբանականը ֆիզիկականի հետ չխառնենք: Համաձայն եմ, բայց ահա պոռնոգրաֆիան, իմ կարծիքով, այն երևույթներից է, որոնք հոգեբանական ճանապարհներով լավ էլ ազդում են ֆիզիկականի վրա` միօրինականացնելով բաղձալին, իջեցնելով պոտենցիան


Էդ ես եմ ասել  :Ok:  լօօօլ բայց միգուցե՞ կարողե հակառակը լինել, ասենք պոտենցիան բարձրանա  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էդ ես եմ ասել  լօօօլ բայց միգուցե՞ կարողե հակառակը լինել, ասենք պոտենցիան բարձրանա


Տվյալ պահի համար` գուցե, Միրան ջան, բայց ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, չէ.. Չեմ ուզում բժիշկ խաղալ, մասնագետի կարծիք ա պետք, բայց իմ օրինակը ու կարծր տրամաբանությունը (ամեն ինչի հաճախը, շատը, միօրինայությունը, առօրեականությունը հոգնեցնում են), հուշում են, որ կարող ա պահ հասունանա, երբ անպայման ֆիլմի միջամտություն անհրաժեշտ դառնա, որպեսզի կարողանաս ինչ-որ բան անել :Blush:

----------

Ceceron (30.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Հա էլ Ամուսնացած մարդու Թոռնո նայելս որնա ... կարողա էտքան տուգադումա  :LOL:

----------

Ceceron (30.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա էլ Ամուսնացած մարդու Թոռնո նայելս որնա ... կարողա էտքան տուգադումա


Նու ասենք ես ամուսնացած եմ, ու նայում եմ: Հիմա մի հատ բացատրի խի եմ ես էդքան տուգադում:

----------


## Economist

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես չափահասների մասին... մենակ մ ի քիչ ավելի կարճ


Ցավոք սրտի շատ չափահասներ այնքան քիչ բան են հասցրել կյանքից հասկանալ, այնքան դատարկ են, որ ի վիճակի չեն տարբերել ինչն է նորմալ բնական և ինչը ոչ նորմալ անբարոյական: և կարևորը որքան են իրենց մտերիմները կամ ժրջապատող անձիք պատրաստ նման հարաբերությունների :Ok:

----------


## Ceceron

> Նու ասենք ես ամուսնացած եմ, ու նայում եմ: Հիմա մի հատ բացատրի խի եմ ես էդքան տուգադում:


լավն էր  :Smile:  ճիշտ հարցա Վահագ ջան, բայց մի հատ էլ հարց ես քեզ տամ Բա ինչի՞ համար ես նայում  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նու ասենք ես ամուսնացած եմ, ու նայում եմ: Հիմա մի հատ բացատրի խի եմ ես էդքան տուգադում:


(է նկատի ունեմ որ նայում եմ որովհետև ֆանտազիաները չի հերիքում...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Վարպետ

> լավն էր  ճիշտ հարցա Վահագ ջան, բայց մի հատ էլ հարց ես քեզ տամ Բա ինչի՞ համար ես նայում


Բանն էն ա, որ չեմ նայում Միր ջան, ուղղակի ուզում էի հասկանայի Սամոյի տրամաբանությունը: Բայց չեմ նայում, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չասեն տուգադում, այլ ուղղակի հիմա դրա համար նախատեսված ժամանակ ու տրամադրություն չունեմ:



> (է նկատի ունեմ որ նայում եմ որովհետև ֆանտազիաները չի հերիքում...


Սամ ջան, դրա համար գրի էն, ինչ դու ի նկատի ունես :Smile:  Որտև կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկը այլ բան նկատի ունենա քո գրածի մեջ :Smile:

----------

Ceceron (30.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Չեմ հասկանում ստեղ հասուն մարդի՞ք են ինչ որ բաներ գրում.... թե՞ մսուր մանկապարտեզա .. եթե մարդը հասուն անձնավորությունա և հասկանումա ինչա ինքը անում... ուրեմն անկախ նրանից ինչ տիպի "գրաֆիայովա" զբաղվում իրա վրա (և հատկապես հոգեբանության վրա) էդ ամենը ոչ մի ազդեցություն պետքա չունենա, այլապես կոկրետ էդ անհատը ունի լուուուուուրջ պրոբլեմներ ....


Չնայած Jarreն շատ լավ պատասխանեց, բայց ուզում եմ ավելացնել
Ես համարում եմ, որ բոլոր պոռնոգրաֆիա նայողներն արդեն իսկ ունեն լուրջ պրոբլեմներ անկախ նրանից համարում են, որ  դա իրենց վրա ազդում է թե՝ ոչ: Ու սա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի չափահաս լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ / դե անչափահասության դեպքում ավելի վատ է/:  Եթե մարդուն  նորմալ բնական հարաբերությունները չեն բավարարում՝ նա արդեն պրոբլեմ ունեցող մարդ է: Նա  բռնված է այդ ախտով  ու շատ դժվար կլինի նրան ազատվել դրանից: Որովհետև նման պատկերները դաջվում են մարդու հիշողության մեջ ու նրան հանգիստ չեն տալիս- իսկ դրանք պիղծ մտքեր են: Ամեն մարդ իր ներսում խորը, որ նայի  կամաչի դրանց  համար:

Հետո մի բան էլ... Եթե կարծում էք, որ միայն _ նման_  երևակայություն ունենալը  վատ բան չի՝ սխալվում եք - մարդու բարոյականությունը պետք է սկսվի հենց մտքից....

----------

ihusik (30.01.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Երբ անչափահասներն են նայում պոռնոգրաֆիա, շատ վատ է։

Երբ չափահաս մարդն է նայում, վատ բան չեմ տեսնում։
Ռայադերի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ այս հարցում`



> Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ պոռնո, եթե այն բնական է ու չի պարունակում կանանց դոմինատիվ նսեմացում:


Բնականության իմաստով էրոտիկան հաճախ ավելի լավ է։

Շատ պոռնոգրաֆիայով զբաղվող ռեժիսորների երեւի թվում է, որ եթե նկարում են պոռնո, ապա պիտի կադրում մեծ մասամբ միայն սեռական օրգաններ երեւան։ Սա ես չեմ ընդունում, ի՞նչ հետաքրքրություն կա դա նայելու մեջ։ Հենց նման բաներից է, որ ֆիլմը դառնում է արհեստական, ու չնայվող։

----------

Fender (28.08.2010), Rhayader (30.01.2009), Աթեիստ (30.01.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Բանն էն ա, որ չեմ նայում Միր ջան, ուղղակի ուզում էի հասկանայի Սամոյի տրամաբանությունը: Բայց չեմ նայում, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չասեն տուգադում, այլ ուղղակի հիմա դրա համար նախատեսված ժամանակ ու տրամադրություն չունեմ:
> 
> Սամ ջան, դրա համար գրի էն, ինչ դու ի նկատի ունես Որտև կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկը այլ բան նկատի ունենա քո գրածի մեջ


Այ թե խորամանկ անձնավորություն ես դու հաաաա լօօօօօօլ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ceceron

> Շատ պոռնոգրաֆիայով զբաղվող ռեժիսորների երեւի թվում է, որ եթե նկարում են պոռնո, ապա պիտի կադրում մեծ մասամբ միայն սեռական օրգաններ երեւան։ Սա ես չեմ ընդունում, ի՞նչ հետաքրքրություն կա դա նայելու մեջ։ Հենց նման բաներից է, որ ֆիլմը դառնում է արհեստական, ու չնայվող։


Տրամաբանություն կա !!!!! Համաձայն եմ :Ok:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, ինձ թվում է, դուք մի փոքր պրիմիտիվացրել եք պոռնոգրաֆիա հասկացությունը՝ այն համարելով զուտ միայն սեռական ակտի ժամանակ սեռական օրգանների բացահայտ ցուցադրություն, իսկ ավելի բացասականացնելու համար որոշ գրառումներ ակնարկում են ֆետիշիզմն ու մանկապղծությունը։ Կարելի է նաև ավելացնել տրանսսեքսուալ, սադոմազոխիստական և այլ այլասեռված ժանրերը, որպեսզի վերջնականապես պոռնոգրաֆիան համարենք բացասական երևույթ ու դրանով էլ փակենք թեման։ :Smile:  Իսկ պոռնոգրաֆիան լայն հասկացություն է, կախված՝ թե սեռական ակտն ու սեռական օրգանները ինչ դրվագներով ու ինչ իմաստով են ցուցադրվում։ Նույն կերպ կարելի է երկար բարակ խոսել սերալների,  սարսափ ֆիլմերի, մարտաֆիլմերի բացասական ազդեցությունների մասին, առանց խորանալու էության մեջ։ Օրինակ գազանաբար սպանությունների  տեսարաններ պարունակող ֆիմերը մի՞թե ավելի գերադասելի է նայել թեկուզ մեծահասակներին։ Կարծում եմ պետք չի ընդհանրացնել, կան բաներ, որոնք նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ է նայել մեծահասակներին։ Պոռնոգրաֆիան նաև արվեստի ժանրերից է, պոռնոգրաֆիկ կտավներ էլ կան :Wink:  Ոչ էժանագին, իմաստալից սցենար պարունակող պոռնոգրաֆիան նույնիսկ կարող է փոխել մարդու հայացքները թեկուզ սեռական կյանքի ոլորտում, փշրել կարծրատիպեր, որից ասենք նրա ամուսնական կյանքը ավելի հագեցած կարող է դառնալ, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի։ Ուրեմն պետք է առանձնացնել, թե պոռնոգրաֆիա ասելով ինչը նկատի ունենք։ Էժանագին պոռնոն, որտեղ զուտ մի ինչ–որ զանգված սեռական գործողության մեջ է, բնականաբար միայն  տարբեր անասնական բնազնդեր է արթնացնում ու բթացնում է միտքը, բայց կան այնպիսիք, որ տեսահորիզոն են լայնացնում։ Օրինակ ես վերջերս կնոջս հետ նայել եմ Տինտո Բրասի «Կալիգուլա»–ն, որում լիքը բացահայտ պոռնոտեսարաններ կան։ Խորհուրդ կտամ նայել այդ «այլանդակությունը», որը վերջերս պոռնոֆիլմերից ցուցակից հանվեց ու մտցվեց պատմական ֆիլմերի ցուցակ :LOL:  Մի խոսքով չարժե ընդհանրացնել, պարզապես կան մարդիկ, որոնց ուղեղը առանց պոռնա նայելու էլ ծայրից ծայր պոռնո է, ու նրանք պոռնո նայում են միայն լրացնելու իրենց ուղեղի մնացած դատարկ մասերը, իսկ մեզ էլ թվում է, թե նրանց պոռնո նայելն է փչացրել, այնինչ նրանք էն գլխից փչացած են։ Իսկ դեռահասներին ու սահմանափակ աշխարհայացքի տեր մարդկանց բնականաբար պոռնոգրաֆիա նայելը հակացուցված է, քանի որ պոռնոգրաֆիան հեշտությամբ է լցվում ու մնում այնտեղ, որտեղ ոչինչ չկա, քանի որ սկզբում եղել է ոչինչ, այնուհետև պոռնոգրաֆիան, ու խավարից ծնվեց լույսը… :Tongue:

----------

Amaru (31.01.2009), boooooooom (28.05.2013), Ceceron (30.01.2009), impression (30.01.2009), Rhayader (31.01.2009), Հրատացի (31.01.2009), Ձայնալար (30.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2011), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011)

----------


## Հենո

Բացասական , առանց մեկնաբանությունների...
Հետո հավես եղավ կծավալվեմ

----------


## Dragon

> Բացասական , առանց մեկնաբանությունների...
> Հետո հավես եղավ կծավալվեմ


Բացասական:Ես էլ հավես չունեմ, բայց մի փոքր բացատրեմ:

Ուրեմն.....փորձեք ու կիմանաք :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

Այո համաձայն եմ, որ պոռնոգրաֆիան շատ ընդհանուր հասկացություն է և որ կան տարբեր տեսակի պոռնոգրաֆիաներ։  Բայց ինչպես ցույց է տալիս փորձը, «նորմալ» կամ «թույլատրելի» պոռնոգրաֆիա նայողների մեծ մասը ժամանակի ընթացքում սկսում են նայել ավելի բաց ու «դաժան» պոռնոգրաֆիա։  Արդյոք չի՞ կարելի ենթադրել, որ դա այդ «նորմալ» պոռնոգրաֆիա նայելու արդյունքն էր :Think: ։

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Որքանով որ ինձ համար անընդունելի և սարսափելի է մանկական պոռնոն, այնքան էլ մտահոգիչ է չափահասների ինֆանտիլիզմը: Որոշ մարդկանց գրառումներից հասկացա, որ դա բավականին իրական մտահոգության առիթ է:
Նախ ի՞նչ է պոռնոն: Պոռնոն դա սեռական ակտի տեսագրած, կամ ֆոտո արած տարբերակն է, որտեղ այդ ամենը կատարվում է ոչ թե բացարձակ մթության մեջ, կամ էլ վերմակի տակ, այլ լուսավորված սենյակում, որտեղ ցուցադրվում է ամբողջ մերկ մարմինը: Կարող են գործածվել տարբեր սեքսուալ խաղալիքներ, զգեստներ և այլ պարագաներ: 
Եթե էդքան սիրում եք հոգեբաններին, ասեմ, որ հենց նույն հոգեբանները պնդում են, մարդը կարող է սեքս չունենալ, սակայն դրա մասին չխոսել չի կարող: Իսկ դիտե՞լ:
Դիտելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ու ցանկացած կարգին մարդ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարող է այն դիտել: Ուրիշ բան, եթե պոռնոն գռգռվածության հասնելու միակ և պարտադիր միջոցն է: Դա արդեն մտահոգիչ է: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մանկական պոռնոյին, կամ էլ, որ նրաք դիտեն այն, իհարկե դա բացասական է, ու ծնողների մտահոգությունը պետք է լինի: Ինչպես որ օղին բացահայտ դրվում է սեղանին, բայց երեխային արգելվում է այն օգտագործել: Պոռնոյից շատ բան կարելի է սովորել, թե սեփական, թե կողակցին հաճույք պարգևելու համար: Իսկ մնացած իմիտացիաներին պետք է նոռմալ վերաբերվել: 
*Jarre* շատ մարդկանց գիտեմ ամուսնացած, որ պոռնո են նայում, նույնիսկ տեսագրում են իրենց, ու դիտում են: Շատ ինքնահաստատված ու լուրջ մարդկանց գիտեմ, ովքեր ունեն իրական սեքս, ու սիրում են ժամանակ առ ժամանակ դիտել պոռնո: 
Ասում ես ամուսնական կյանքին խանգարումա պոռնոն, քանի որ այնտեղ սեր չկա, ու ամեն ինչ կենտրոնացվածա ԵՍ ի վրա: Էն էլ պոռնոյու՞մ: Կարծում եմ դու պոռնո երբեք չես նայել: Հակառակը պոռնոյում արվումա ամեն ինչ երկկողմանի հաճույքի համար: Իսկ այ շատերի ամուսնական կյանքում սեքսը հենց էգօիստականա, որտեղ միայն տղամարդնա հաճույք ստանում: Քանի որ անկողնում զրոյա: Դե երևի քո պատկերացմամբ, ու էլի շատերի դա սիրո դրսևորումա: Այ քեզ տխուր, դեպրեսիվ, չար, ջղային հայ ժողովուրդ:
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա, որ պոռնոյում սեր են խաղում, կեղծա: Ուրեմն երբ գեղարվեստական Ֆիլմ  ես նայում, պետքա ասես չեմ սիրում ես ֆիլմը, քանի որ մարդիկ իրականում չեն մեռնում, կամ էլ ստից են համբուրվում:  Նաիվ տրամաբանությունա:
 Կամ էլ ասում ես, որ պոռնոյում մարդ կարող է մի բան տեսնել և ուզել, իսկ իր սիրելին չկարողանա դա նրան տալ: Դե ուրեմն արգելենք TV ով ցույց տալ թե ինչպես է Մայա Իվանովնան ուկրաինական բոռշ պատրաստում, քանի որ ասենք Վալոդը կարող է նույն բոռշից ուզել, ու իր կին Վարդուշը պատռվի էլ չկարողանա էդպիսի համեղ բոռշ պատրաստել: Կամ էլ կանայք սերիալներ չնայեն, քանի որ նույն ճոխ կյանքը կուզեն ու իրենց կողակիցը չի կարողանա դա տալ: Կամ էլ լողափ չգնանք, քանի որ շատ սիրուն մարմիններ կան, ու սիրելիդ այդ նույն առավելությունները չունի:
 Բա էլ ու՞ր մնաց իրար հարգելը, հասկանալը, ըմբռնումով մոտենալը: 
*Amina* ասում ես, որ պոռնո դիտողները անկախ իրենց կարծիքից այս երևույթի վերաբերյալ խնդիրներ ունեն: Խոսքերդ հիշեցնում են 50 անց կույսի, ով միայն սեքս բառից ընկնում է հոգեկան ցնցումների մեջ: Քանի որ սեքսի վերաբերյալ մեղքային տրամաբանությունը, և ինդիվիդուալիզմից զուրկ << մաման չի թողնում>> նշանաբանը, միշտ իրենը ասումա: Չգիտեմ նման դիագնոզային պնդում անելու համար ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ես առաջնորդվել: Իհարկե, կներես:
Ավելի լավա հումորով վերաբերվեմ որոշ պնդումներին, ու էն հարցին, թե պոռնոն լավ բան տալիսա թե չէ: Պատասխանեմ: Հա տալիսա: Սովորեցնումա գոնե մեկ-մեկ անկողնուց դուրս իրար հետ սեր անել, որ գոնե անկողինը ուշ մաշվի: Ափսոսա չէ?

----------

Amaru (31.01.2009), boooooooom (28.05.2013), impression (30.01.2009), PygmaliOn (30.01.2009), Rhayader (31.01.2009), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011), Սամվել (30.01.2009), Վարպետ (31.01.2009), Վիշապ (31.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Մինչև հիմա արված գրառումները ուշադիր քննելով, պարզ է դառնում, որ այն մարդիկ ում կարծիքով պոռնոգրաֆիան դրական ազդեցություն է թողնում, հիմնականում նշում են 1 օգուտ՝ «օգնում է կարծրատիպերի ու տաբուների վերացմանը», իսկ մեկ հոգու կարծիքով էլ՝ «տրամադրություն է բարձրացնում» :Tongue: ։

Այս հարցման նպատակը պոռնոգրաֆիա նայելու ճշտի ու սխալի հարցը չէ, այլ պոռնոգրաֆիայի ԱԶԴԵՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ հարցն է։ Խնդրում եմ գրեք է՞լ ինչ դրական ազդեցություն է այն թողնում։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չգիտեմ ասածս ինչքանովա ճիշտ,բայց եկեք համեմատենք բաժանումների քանակը 200 տարի առաջ`երբ չկար պոռնոգրաֆիա,և հիմա,,երբ այն կա.... :Wink:

----------

Jarre (30.01.2009)

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Չգիտեմ ասածս ինչքանովա ճիշտ,բայց եկեք համեմատենք բաժանումների քանակը 200 տարի առաջ`երբ չկար պոռնոգրաֆիա,և հիմա,,երբ այն կա....


wow 200 տարի առաջ պոռնո չկա՞ր: Բա հենց սադո մազո այ հենց եդ ժամանակներից ճանաչված տերմինա: Իսկ թե dvd կամ video ինդուստրիան զարգացած չէր այդքան, այն տարածելու համար, դա այլ բան է: 
Իսկ օռգիաների մասի՞ն ինչ կասես: Թե հիմա պոռնոն dvd ով են նայում, այն ժամանակ դիտում էին կենդանի, դեռ ավելին, շատ ակտիվ մասնակցում էին:
Իսկ թե կուզես ավելի հեռու գնալ, ասենք քարի դար, ապա դա հենց ամենաիրական պոռնոն էր, որ կար: Մարդիկ ապրում էին համայնքներով, կենակցում էին, ով ում հետ, որտեղ և երբ ցանկանա, իսկ դիտողները այդ կենդանի խրախճանքի միշտ կային ու կային: Ու ոչ միայն չափահասներ, այլ նաև երեխաներ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է բաժանումների աճին, ապա դա բազմաթիվ ֆակտորների արդյունք է, և այս դեպքում, ասել, որ դրա պատճառը պոռնոգրաֆիան է, չգիտեմ առնվազն անմտություն է

----------


## Jarre

> այս դեպքում, ասել, որ դրա պատճառը պոռնոգրաֆիան է, չգիտեմ առնվազն անմտություն է


http://hateporn.by.ru/pornfamily.html

----------

ihusik (31.01.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

> wow 200 տարի առաջ պոռնո չկա՞ր: Բա հենց սադո մազո այ հենց եդ ժամանակներից ճանաչված տերմինա: Իսկ թե dvd կամ video ինդուստրիան զարգացած չէր այդքան, այն տարածելու համար, դա այլ բան է: 
> Իսկ օռգիաների մասի՞ն ինչ կասես: Թե հիմա պոռնոն dvd ով են նայում, այն ժամանակ դիտում էին կենդանի, դեռ ավելին, շատ ակտիվ մասնակցում էին:
> Իսկ թե կուզես ավելի հեռու գնալ, ասենք քարի դար, ապա դա հենց ամենաիրական պոռնոն էր, որ կար: Մարդիկ ապրում էին համայնքներով, կենակցում էին, ով ում հետ, որտեղ և երբ ցանկանա, իսկ դիտողները այդ կենդանի խրախճանքի միշտ կային ու կային: Ու ոչ միայն չափահասներ, այլ նաև երեխաներ:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է բաժանումների աճին, ապա դա բազմաթիվ ֆակտորների արդյունք է, և այս դեպքում, ասել, որ դրա պատճառը պոռնոգրաֆիան է, չգիտեմ առնվազն անմտություն է



փաստորեն նախնադարյան մարդկանցից տարբերվում ենք նրանով, որ պոռնոն նայում ենք էկրանների վրա: իսկ քո կարծիքով ճիշտա, որ նախնադարում ով ում հասցրել արելա, հիմայել ընգնենք հարեվանների տներով ու գտնենք ամենահաճելիին, իսկ հարևանի երեխաներին կանչենք պոռնո նայելու, այն էլ բնական: ի վերջո մարդկությունը զարգանումա, փոխվում են կարգերը, իսկ համեմատությունը նախնադարի հետ քո ասած կլինի անմտություն: բայց եթե ռեալ ենք նայում, զարգանումա միայն տեխնիկան, իսկ մարդկային հարաբերությունները ավելի են այլասերվում, ավելի ճիշտ վերադառնում ենք նախնադարին, «Ետ դեպի բնություն», իսկ սրա պատճառները շատ են: 
իսկ պոռնոյի դրական կամ բացասական էֆեկտները կլինեն տարբեր, որովհետև կան տարբեր ձևերով և սյուժեներով նկարահանված պոռնոներ, որոնք իրարից շատ են տարբերվում: իսկ ընդհանրապես պոռնոյի էֆեկտը էնա, որ տղեքը նայում գրգռվում են, կամ հաճելիա սեքս նայելը, իսկ ամուսնացածների մոտ չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչնա պոռնո նայելու դրդապատճառը, հավանաբար   պատճառը զուտ  նրանց մեջ արդեն ձևավոևված «հիվանդագին» երևույթն ա, ինչպես ոմանք սիրում են սարսափ ֆիլմեր նայել, դա էլ նրանցա «կայֆ» տալիս:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> իսկ քո կարծիքով ճիշտա, որ նախնադարում ով ում հասցրել արելա, հիմայել ընգնենք հարեվանների տներով ու գտնենք ամենահաճելիին, իսկ հարևանի երեխաներին կանչենք պոռնո նայելու, այն էլ բնական


շատ անմիտա մեջբերում անել, առանց հասկանալու գրածի իմաստը: Ես պատասխանել էի ակումբցու պարզ հարցին, որում նա ասում էր, որ անցյալում պոռնո չի եղել: Իսկ դու խոսքերս մեղմ ասած խեղաթյուրում ես, ներկայացնելով դրանք այն լույսի տակ, իբր ես խրախուսում եմ դա: Իսկապես անհասկանալի աբսուրդային տրամաբանությունա

----------

Ceceron (31.01.2009), Kita (31.01.2009), Rhayader (31.01.2009), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011)

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> http://hateporn.by.ru/pornfamily.html


Բերածդ ինֆորմացիայի լավագույն պրոդուկտիվ բանը այն էր, որ գրված էր ռուսերեն, վաղուց չէի կարդացել այդ լեզվով: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ էիր դրանով ուզում ասել: Եթե ուզում էիր ասել, որ բաժանումների պատճառը տղամարդկանց կամ կանանց պոռնո դիտելն է, ուրեմն դու մակերեսային պատկերացում ունես այդ մասին: Իսկ միգուցէ կարծում ես, հիմա տղամարդիկ ավելի ցանկասեր են դարձել, կամ էլ կանանց պահանջներն են շատացել:
Նույն հին ժամանակներում էլ, համայնքում ապրող կինը տեսնում էր, թե իր տղամարդը ինչպես է կենակցում այլ կանանց հետ, կամ էլ հենց թագուհին հատ առ հատ գիտեր իր ամուսնու սիրուհիներին: Գիտեր, որ ամուսինը բազմափթիվ օռգիաների է մասնակցում/ կենդանի պոռնո/: Բայց լռում էր, քանի որ գիտեր, որ դա իր ճակատագիրն է, և բաժանումը խայտառակություն է, և աղետ: Այսինքն հասարակությունը մերժում էր բաժանումը: Շատերը համակերպվում էին դժբախտ, երբեմն էլ անտանելի կյանքին: 
Իսկ կանանց իմանսիպացիան իր հետ բերեց կանանց ձայնի և որոշումներ կայացնելու իրավունք: 
Քանի որ դու շատ ես սիրում հոգեբաններից մեջբերումներ անել: Ապա ասեմ, որ բերածդ նյութը ևս մեկ անգամ կարևորում է Զ. Ֆրեյդի <<լիբիդոյի տեսությունը>>: Իսկ Դ. Կարնեգին, ով ընտանեկան երջանկության մասին շատ լուրջ տեսության հեղինակ է: Պնդում է  ամուսնական զույգի առողջ սեռական կյանքի կարևորության մասին: Եվ նշում է, որ զույգերի 99% բաժանվում են անհաջող սեռական կյանք ունենալու համար:
Սիրող զույգերը պատասխանատու են իրար երջանկացնելու համար, թե հոգևոր, թե սեռական կյանքում: Իսկ եթե, ասենք, տղամարդը դա չի ստանում իր զույգից, ապա նա լրիվ իրավունք ունի իր ձևով լիցքաթափվելու: Լինի դա պոռնո դիտել, թե այլ միջոցներ:
Ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի երջանիկ լինելու: Իսկ սառը կինը, կամ տղամարդը իսկական աղետ են սեր կամ էլ ամուսնական ներդաշնակություն պահպանելու հարցում:
Հարցը չի վերաբերում նրան, երբ որևիցէ մեկը հիվանդ է, կամ էլ հաշմանդամ: Այլ խոսքը գնում է պարզ կանացի կամ էլ տղամարդկային էգոիզմի և կարճամտության մասին… 
Ազնիվ խոսք ես ափսոսում եմ այս թեմայում գրառում անելու համար, քանի որ ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում այլևս, դատարկ ջուր ծեծոցի: 
Չնայողները նայողներին անհամեստորեն անվանում են «հիվանդ», իսկ նայողները իբր փորձում են բացատրել պատճառները, ի՞նչ հարգանքի կամ էլ բանավեճի մասինա խոսքը: Էս թեմայում էլ ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու

----------

Amaru (31.01.2009), Rhayader (31.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Վարպետ, ես քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, բայց չէի պատկերացնում, որ պոտենցիադ պոռնոյից ընկնում է :LOL: 
Չգիտեմ, անձամբ ինձ պոռնո նայելուն մղում են հետևյալ պատճառները.
- մարդկային հետաքրքրասիրություն
- սեռական հետաքրքրասիրություն
- գիտական հետաքրքրասիրություն
- էսթետիկա (այո-այո, ես գեղեցիկ սեռական ակտից ավելի գեղեցիկ բան չեմ տեսել իմ կյանքում):
Հիմա խոսեմ ազդեցություններից: Քանի որ ծնվել ու ապրել եմ բավականին նեղմիտ ու կոմպլեկսավորված ընտանեկան մթնոլորտում, մեջս, բնական է. բավականաչափ կմպլեկսներ էին կուտակվել, մեծ մասամբ՝ սեռական բնույթի: Պատճառներից մեկը՝ սեքսի վրա հիվանդագին կերպով տաբու էր դրված, հեռուստատեսությամբ նույնիսկ համբույր ցույց տալիս ալիքը փոխում էին:
Պոռնոն սովորական դարձրեց իմ համար սեռական ակտերի ու դրանց մանրամասների ընկալումը: Երբ պահն եկավ իրական սեռական ակտի, ես արդեն գիտեի, ինչ է պետք անել, դա էլ ինձ համար հոգեբանական տրավմա չդառավ:
Ավելի ռադիկալ միտք արտահայտեմ. Հնդկաստանում մայրը որոշ տարիքից սկսած երեխաներին տանում է Կամայի մոտակա տաճարն ու պատերի փորագրությունների ու նկարների վրա ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչն ինչպես է արվում: Մեր մոտ այդ փորագրությունների մի մասը թողարկվել է որպես «Կամա Սուտրա»՝ «Կամայի Գրվածք»: Բարբարոսություն է, կասեք դուք: Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ բարբարոսությունը մեր հիվանդագին վերաբերմունքն է: Երեխաներին (մինչև 20-30 տարեկան երեխաներին :LOL: ) հիվանդագին կերպով ետ ենք պահում սեքսից, ներշնչելով նրանց, որ դա վատ է:
Իսկ հետո վճարում ենք նրանց հոգեբաններին:
Այո, պոռնոն կարող է վնաս հասցնել: Չարաշահելու դեպքում, այն էլ Հայաստանում, որտեղ մարդիկ գրեթե չունեն առողջ սեռական կյանք, պոռնոն ու ծուլությունը կարող են փոխարինել մարդու սեռական կյանքին: Սա լուրջ վտանգ է: Կամ էլ, երբ մարդը նայում է պոռնո, համարելով որ վատ բան է անում, քննադատում, ատում է ինքն իրեն, բայց, կամքից թույլ լինելով, շարունակում է դա անել, դա կարող է շատ վատ հետևանքների բերել: Բայց ախր սա կարող է կատարվել ցանկացած բանի հետ, ինչ ի վիճակի է ուժեղ ձգել մարդուն: Միակ էական տարբերությունն այն է, որ մարդուն պոռնոյի նկատմամբ զզվանք ներշնչելով, զզվանք եք ներշնչում նաև սեքսի նկատմամբ:
Նայեք ինձ՝ առողջ մարդ, առողջ մարմնով ու հոգեբանությամբ: Իմ նմանների էկսցենտրիզմն են օրինակ բերում, որպեսզի ցույց տան պոռնոյի վնասները: Դե ուրեմն ես էլ ձեր դեմքը ձեր դիմակին շպրտեմ:
- Մարդ գիտեմ, ով առաջին ամուսնական գիշերից հետո բաժանվել է կնոջից, որովհետև կինը... ձեռքով բռնել է նրա առնանդամը:
 - Շատերը Հայաստանում զզվում են միզելուց բռնել սեփական առնանդամը:
- Հայ կանանց սարսափելի մեծ թիվ, ամուսնացած ու ֆիզիկապես առողջ լինելով, ողջ կյանքում օրգազմի չի հասնում:
- Կանանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունն ամաչում է խոստովանել, որ ունի սեռական ցանկություններ ու ֆանտազիաներ: Նրանց մի մասն իսկապես չունի:
- Կանանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չգիտի, որ գոյություն ունի կանացի մաստուրբացիա:
- Քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանի պետական կրոնն է:
Ժողովուրդ, սեքսն արվեստ է: Այն տքնաջան ուսումնասիրություն ու պրակտիկա է պահանջում: Վան Գոգը լա՞վ նկարիչ կլիներ, եթե զզվեր իր վրձինից, կտավից ու նկարելու պրոցեսից: Արվեստագետը սիրում է իր արվեստը:
Պոռնոն ընդամենը սեքսի արտապատկերումն է: Որպես սիրո արվեստագետ՝ ինձ խիստ տհաճ է վատ պոռնոն, բայց լավ պոռնոն չսիրել էլ չեմ կարող:
Սեքսի մեջ մի կարևոր բան կա՝ զուգընկերոջը զգալը: Դա չունեք, պոռնոյի դե՞մ եք կռիվ անում: Չտեսա, թե մեկը թեմա բացի հոգեբանորեն ու ֆիզիկապես առողջ սեքսի մասին:
Կարծիք լսեցի, թե 200 տարի առաջ պոռնո չկար: Ուղղեք ձեր թյուր պատկերացումները՝ պոռնոն մարդկության չափ հին է ու ամեն ժամանակաշրջան ունի իր ուրույն պոռնոն: Ես տեսել եմ պոռնոգրաֆիկ բնույթի ժայռապատկերներ, հին հունական կավե ամաններ, միջնադարյան փորագրություններ ու նկարներ:
Իսկապես դառը խոսքեր են, որ ասում եմ. *հարգում եմ մարմնավաճառներին՝ նրանք միակ կանայք են Հայաստանում, որ ստիպված չեն կույս ձևանալ:*
Եթե թողնենք, որ մարդամեկն ու իր նմաններն այս հարցում հաղթեն այսօր, վաղը նրանք կհաղթեն նախամուսնական սեռական հատաբերությունների թեմայում, իսկ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը մկրատով կգան մեզ ամորձատելու:
Այդքան քննադատում եք եվրոպական բարքերը, գոնե մեկդ իրականում տեսե՞լ եք դրանք, թե՞ ընդամենը գաղափարական օնանիզմի հետևանք է ձեր այստեղ գրածը: Ես տեսել եմ, ձեր ասած «համատարած այլասերվածության» հետքն էլ չկա իրենց մոտ: Այո, պատահում են դեպքեր, բայց մեր մոտ էլ են պատահում: Միայն թե սեփակական թերությունների նկատմամբ շաաաաաատ կարճ է մեր հիշողությունը :Angry2: 
Զզվում եմ :Bad:

----------

cool_aper (31.01.2009), Terminator (31.01.2009), Հրատացի (31.01.2009), Վարպետ (31.01.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

> շատ անմիտա մեջբերում անել, առանց հասկանալու գրածի իմաստը: Ես պատասխանել էի ակումբցու պարզ հարցին, որում նա ասում էր, որ անցյալում պոռնո չի եղել: Իսկ դու խոսքերս մեղմ ասած խեղաթյուրում ես, ներկայացնելով դրանք այն լույսի տակ, իբր ես խրախուսում եմ դա: Իսկապես անհասկանալի աբսուրդային տրամաբանությունա


Լռում եմ, որպեսզի թեման չդառնա պոռնո.................... :LOL: 

*Շարունակությունը վերևի մեջբերման հետ կապ չունի*՝
Պարզապես կարելիա պայքարել նրա դեմ, որ երեխանը հեռու մնան պոռնոյից, իսկ «առողջ» մեծահասակները թող դիտեն իրանց ցանկությամբ, և ոչ մի վտանգավոր էֆեկտ էլ չի ունենա սա, որովհետև եթե փոքր տարիքից երեխան ճիշտ դաստիարակվի, ապա մեծ տարիքում պոռնոն դժվար թե փոխի նրան, իսկ այն հարցին, որ մարդիկ ամուսնալուծվում են պոռնոյի պատճառով, ապա ՈՂԲԱՄ ՔԵԶ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ:

----------


## Rhayader

> իսկ այն հարցին, որ մարդիկ ամուսնալուծվում են պոռնոյի պատճառով, ապա ՈՂԲԱՄ ՔԵԶ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ:


Տեսանկյուն, իբր թե մարդիկ բաժանվում են պոռնոյի պատճառով, WhiteSmoke{F}-ը չի նշել:



> Իսկ Դ. Կարնեգին, ով ընտանեկան երջանկության մասին շատ լուրջ տեսության հեղինակ է: Պնդում է ամուսնական զույգի առողջ սեռական կյանքի կարևորության մասին: Եվ նշում է, որ զույգերի 99% բաժանվում են անհաջող սեռական կյանք ունենալու համար:


Մի աղավաղիր մարդու ասածը:

----------


## Zangezur

1, Ով ինչ ուզում ասի, բայց եվրոպայում  և ամերիկայում սեքսի հետ կապված տիրումա համատարած այլասերվածություն, սակայն նրանք դա սյդքան էլ բացահայտ չեն անում, մտնում են սենյակը, իրար նախշում, ու դրսի մարդիկ շատ էն իմանում թե իչա տիրում ներսում: արտասահմանից եկած իմ ծանոթները, որ պատմում են թե ինչա կատարվում դրսում, մնում եմ զարմացած,  և բոլորը նույն բանն էն պատմում: Օրինակի համար կույսերը համարվում են էնքան անցանկալի ու վատը, որ ոչ մի տղա չի ցանկացել նրա հետ քնի և նման շատ բաներ, համատարած տիրումա պոռնո: իմ ծանոթներից մեկը, ով ղեկավարում էր Արտասահմանից երկար ժամանակով հայաստան եկած տուրստների խումբը, պատմումա, որ շատ պարկեշտ մարդիկ են առաջին հայացքից, սակայն մի օր դրանց բռնացնումա խմբակային սեքսի ժամանակ: եվրոպացիները շատ լավ կողմեր էլ ունեն, սակայն հայերը ընտրում են վատ կողմը, ու դրա համար մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք եվրոպացի համարվելու: 

2,


> Տեսանկյուն, իբր թե մարդիկ բաժանվում են պոռնոյի պատճառով, WhiteSmoke{F}-ը չի նշել:


ես հեչել իրան նկատի չունեի, դրա համար գրել էի՝ *Շարունակությունը վերևի մեջբերման հետ կապ չունի՝* , այսինքն նաև այդ անձնավորության հետ

----------


## Rhayader

> Ով ինչ ուզում ասի, բայց եվրոպայում  և ամերիկայում սեքսի հետ կապված տիրումա համատարած այլասերվածություն, սակայն նրանք դա սյդքան էլ բացահայտ չեն անում, մտնում են սենյակը, իրար նախշում, ու դրսի մարդիկ շատ էն իմանում թե իչա տիրում ներսում: արտասահմանից եկած իմ ծանոթները, որ պատմում են թե ինչա կատարվում դրսում, մնում եմ զարմացած,  և բոլորը նույն բանն էն պատմում:


Ցավում եմ, անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ քո ու զարմացած ծանոթներիդ համար:



> Օրինակի համար կույսերը համարվում են էնքան անցանկալի ու վատը, որ ոչ մի տղա չի ցանկացել նրա հետ քնի և նման շատ բաներ, համատարած տիրումա պոռնո:


Ես ինքս հակված եմ այդ տեսանկյունին:



> իմ ծանոթներից մեկը, ով ղեկավարում էր Արտասահմանից երկար ժամանակով հայաստան եկած տուրստների խումբը, պատմումա, որ շատ պարկեշտ մարդիկ են առաջին հայացքից, սակայն մի օր դրանց բռնացնումա խմբակային սեքսի ժամանակ:


Ու ի՞նչ:



> եվրոպացիները շատ լավ կողմեր էլ ունեն, սակայն հայերը ընտրում են վատ կողմը, ու դրա համար մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք եվրոպացի համարվելու: 
> Անիմաստ մեջբերումներ մի արեք ինչ-որ մի հեղիանկի կամ գրողի գրածից կամ պատմածից, որովհետև դրանք դեռևս կարծիք են և չի կարելի ընդունել որպես ի գիտություն ու դրանցով մի փորձեք բան ապացուցել, կամ մի փորձեք անցյալում մարդկանց արածները ընդունել որպես ճշմարտություն, որովհեև եթե հիմնվեինք անցյալի վրա, էլ առաջ չեինք կարան շարժվեինք,  արտահայտեք ձեր կարծիքը առանց մեջբերումների, որովհետև ստացվում է, որ արտահայտում ենք մեջբերող տեքստի իմաստը:


Մարդկության ամբողջ պրոգրեսը հենվում ա անցյալի փորձի վրա, ոչ թե կախվում անցյալի փորձից:

----------


## Jarre

> Մեջբերում:
> Jarre-ի խոսքերից  
> http://hateporn.by.ru/pornfamily.html
> Բերածդ ինֆորմացիայի լավագույն պրոդուկտիվ բանը այն էր, որ գրված էր ռուսերեն, վաղուց չէի կարդացել այդ լեզվով: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ էիր դրանով ուզում ասել:


Ահա քո հարցի պատասխանը՝ 



> ասել, որ դրա պատճառը պոռնոգրաֆիան է, չգիտեմ առնվազն անմտություն է


Այսիքն պետք չէ այսքան կտրուկ լինել և արտահայտած միտքը պիտակավորել, որպես «անմիտ» :Smile:   Իհարկե ամունալուծությունները, ինչպես դու ասացիր, շատ գործոններից է կախված, այդ հղումը ցույց էր տալիս, որ Վահիկի ասածը «անմիտ» չէ, որովհետև այդ գործուններից մեկն էլ կարող է լինել պոռնկագրությունը։




> Չնայողները նայողներին անհամեստորեն անվանում են «հիվանդ»


Կարո՞ղ ես ասել, որտեղ եմ պոռնկագրաֆիա դիտողների անվանել «հիվանդ», կամ որտե՞ղ եմ անուղղակի ձևով ակնարկել։  Ամեն դեպքում եթե գրածներիցս այդպես ես հասկանում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում, քանի որ մտքիս ծայրով էլ չի անցել որևէ մեկին վիրավորել :Wink: ։  Վիրավորելով մեկին բան բացատրելը կամ իմ տեսակետի ճիշտ  լինելը ապացուցելը, իմ ոճը չէ....

----------


## Jarre

> Դե ուրեմն ես էլ ձեր դեմքը ձեր դիմակին շպրտեմ:
> - Մարդ գիտեմ, ով առաջին ամուսնական գիշերից հետո բաժանվել է կնոջից, որովհետև կինը... ձեռքով բռնել է նրա առնանդամը:
> - Շատերը Հայաստանում զզվում են միզելուց բռնել սեփական առնանդամը:
> - Հայ կանանց սարսափելի մեծ թիվ, ամուսնացած ու ֆիզիկապես առողջ լինելով, ողջ կյանքում օրգազմի չի հասնում:
> - Կանանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունն ամաչում է խոստովանել, որ ունի սեռական ցանկություններ ու ֆանտազիաներ: Նրանց մի մասն իսկապես չունի:
> - Կանանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չգիտի, որ գոյություն ունի կանացի մաստուրբացիա:
> - Քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանի պետական կրոնն է:


Ռայդեր, շատ ցավում եմ, որ գրածներիս ետևում, նման մտքեր ես տեսլ :Sad:   Ախր ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել, չեմ էլ ակնարկել, որ մարդ պետք է անգրագետ լինի սեքսի հարցում։  Ինչո՞ւ ես այպիսի հետևություն արել։  Ընդհակառակը ես աշխատում եմ օգնել իմ ծանոթներին և ընկերներին, որ նրանք շատ վաղ հասակից իրենց երեխաների հետ սկսեն խոսել սեքսի մասին։  Եթե չեմ սխալվում 6 ամսականից երեխան արդեն գիտակցում է սեռերի տարբերությունը (տարիքը ճիշտ չեմ հիշում, ասածս այն է, որ շատ մանուկ հասկաից երեխան արդեն ինչ որ չափով պատրաստ է սեքսի մասին խոսելու։)  Ես իմ քրոջս տղային 5 տարեկանից սովորացրել եմ թե իչնա սեքսը և այնպիսի մթնոլորտ եմ ստեղծել, որ սեքսի հետ կապված ցանկացած հարցով նա առանց ամաչելու ինձ էր դիմու, և հիմա էլ չնայաց 22 տարեկանա, ազատ խոսում ենք։

Ուստի պետք չէ հարցը այդքան կտրուկ դնել՝ եթե պոռնո նայում ես ուրեմն սեռական կյանքում ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չես ունենա, կամ, եթե չես նայում ուրեմն սահմանափակ ու կեղծ բարեպաշտ մարդ ես։  Ու կրկնեմ, որ ես պոռնոգրաֆիա դիտողներին չեմ համարում վատ կամ աննորմալ մարդիկ, որովհետև ես ինքս ժամանակին ահավոր շատ եմ նայել, իսկ հիմա կնոջս ու ընկերներիս օգնությամբ չեմ նայում :Cool:

----------

Ստեգոզավր (29.08.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ինքս հակված եմ այդ տեսանկյունին:


Իհարկե ինձ հազար ներողություն,բայց մարդ մինչև իրա մաշկի վրա չի զգում ուրեմն դրությունը լավ չի ընկալում,պետք է մի օրինակ բերեմ որի համար կրկին ներողութույն եմ խնդրում.եթե քո քույրը կամ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց առաջ սեքսով չեն զբաղվել ուրեմն նրանք անցանկալի ու վա՞տն են,դու քեզ լավ կզգա՞ս որ քո քույրը կամ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց տրվի իրա ընկերոջը:

----------


## Jarre

> Կարծիք լսեցի, թե 200 տարի առաջ պոռնո չկար: Ուղղեք ձեր թյուր պատկերացումները՝ պոռնոն մարդկության չափ հին է ու ամեն ժամանակաշրջան ունի իր ուրույն պոռնոն: Ես տեսել եմ պոռնոգրաֆիկ բնույթի ժայռապատկերներ, հին հունական կավե ամաններ, միջնադարյան փորագրություններ ու նկարներ:


Ռայդեր ջան, ինչ որ մի բանի հին լինելը, դեռ երաշխիք չէ, թե դա ճիշտ է։  Դրա ապացույցն է աշխարհի ամենահին մասնագիտությունը....




> Իսկապես դառը խոսքեր են, որ ասում եմ. հարգում եմ մարմնավաճառներին՝ նրանք միակ կանայք են Հայաստանում, որ ստիպված չեն կույս ձևանալ:


Ես չեմ ընդունում մարմնավաճառությունը, բայց երբեք առհամարհանքով չեմ խոսում նրանց մասին։




> Այդքան քննադատում եք եվրոպական բարքերը, գոնե մեկդ իրականում տեսե՞լ եք դրանք, թե՞ ընդամենը գաղափարական օնանիզմի հետևանք է ձեր այստեղ գրածը: Ես տեսել եմ, ձեր ասած «համատարած այլասերվածության» հետքն էլ չկա իրենց մոտ: Այո, պատահում են դեպքեր, բայց մեր մոտ էլ են պատահում: Միայն թե սեփակական թերությունների նկատմամբ շաաաաաատ կարճ է մեր հիշողությունը
> Զզվում եմ


Ռայդեր, ես ինձ այսքան ժամանակ թույլ չեմ տվել, քո կամ մեկ ուրիշի կարծիքի մասին նման կերպով արտահայտվել և ուրիշի արժեքները անվանել «զզվելիկ» կամ էր «գաղափարական օնանիզմ»։  Իսկ եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում է թե անձամբ ես իմ աչքով տեսել եմ եվրոպական բարքերն ու արժեքները, ապա պատսխանում եմ, որ այո՛ գործիս բերումով տարբեր ժամկետներով ապրել եմ 6 արտասահմանյան երկրներում և շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ նրանց մտածողությանը, ու այսօր էլ Հայաստանում իմ գործընկերները որոնց հետ ամեն օր 8 ժամ շփվում եմ հիմնականում արտասահմանցիներ են։  Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, ոչ մի տեղ չեմ քննադատել, ո՛չ եվրոպական արժեքները, ո՛չ հայկական, ո՛չ էլ որևէ մարդու։

Այս թեման տալիս է հնարավորություն, որ բոլոր ցանկացողները գրեն պոռնոգրաֆիայի դրական և բացասական ազդեցությունների մասին։

----------


## Դեկադա

Ինչ  էլ  թեմա  եք  գտել  :Smile: :Լրիվ  չհասցրեցի  կարդել եթե  կրկնվեմ  ներող  եղեք: Ցավալին  այն  է, որ  պոգնոգրաֆիայի  տակ  շատերը  հասկանում  են  սիրո  բնականոն  ուղին  և  դա  ընդունում  կոմպլեքսենիրց  ձերբազատվելու  ճանապարհ: Դա  վատ  է// ըստ  իս//:Բացասական  եմ  ընդունում, քանի  որ  //էլի  իմ  կարծիքով//  այն  խեղաթյուրում  է  գիտակցությունը :Ու  մի  բան  էլ  պարտադիր  չէ պոռնոգրաֆիայով  զբաղվել,  որպիսի   դառնան  սեռապես  դաստիարակված  ու  զարգացած:

----------

Empty`Tears (31.01.2009), ihusik (01.02.2009), Jarre (31.01.2009), Ստեգոզավր (29.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարծիք լսեցի, թե 200 տարի առաջ պոռնո չկար: Ուղղեք ձեր թյուր պատկերացումները՝ պոռնոն մարդկության չափ հին է ու ամեն ժամանակաշրջան ունի իր ուրույն պոռնոն: Ես տեսել եմ պոռնոգրաֆիկ բնույթի ժայռապատկերներ, հին հունական կավե ամաններ, միջնադարյան փորագրություններ ու նկարներ:


Հա դու ես տեսել,տեսելա նաև էդ կավե ամանները ստեղծողը ու նրա ընտանիքն ու շրջապատը հավանաբար.... Բայց ոչ թե էդ կավե ամաններն ու փորագրությունները տեղադրվել են երկնքում ու աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերից ով ուզեցելա նայելա պոռնո... Իսկ հիմա նախկինի համեմատ.բավականա հավաքել մի հատ կայքի անուն ու ականատես ես լինում բազմաթիվ պոռնո-վիդեոների ու նկարների... Ասելով ,որ 200 տարի առաջ պոռնո չի եղել,նկատի չունեի դրա իսպառ բացակայությունը,այլ ուղղակի գնահատելով տոկոսային տարբերությունը,անտեսել էի.... 1 դոլլարն էլ միլիոն դոլլարի համեմատ կարելի է անտեսել




> Միակ էական տարբերությունն այն է, որ մարդուն պոռնոյի նկատմամբ զզվանք ներշնչելով, զզվանք եք ներշնչում նաև սեքսի նկատմամբ:


Պարտադիր չի... 
Հա մեկ էլ,մի շփոթեք սեռական դաստիարակությունը պոռնոի հետևանքների հետ; Սեռական դաստիարակությունը հենց պարտադիրա նրանով,որ դպրոցական տարիքի երեխեքը տենալով պոռնոյում տարբեր տեսակի սադո-մազոխիստությունները չփորձեն դրանք կրկնել իրական կյանքում; Սեռական դաստիարակությունը պետքա սկսել 10-11 տարեկանից,կամ միգուցե ավելի շուտ տարիքից,թե չէ հիմա 7 տարեկան երեխու հեռախոսը վերցնում ես մեջը 1 գբ-ի չափ պոռնոյա գցած... Ու հետո էլ դրա տարածումը նորմալ եք համարում...

----------

ihusik (01.02.2009), Jarre (31.01.2009), Kuk (31.01.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

կուզենաի որ պոռնոգրաֆիա թեմային փորձեինք մոտենալ ավելի  լայն տեսանկյունից: Այն  որ  պոռնոգրաֆիան  մեծահասակներին  առանձնապես  մեծ  վնաս չի  կարող  պատճառել, դա  հասկացանք: Բայց  կարծես  այդպեսել   չհնչեց  կոնկրետ  հիմնավուրում  որը  ցույց  կտար  մեր  գիտելիքները,  անչափահասների  լիարժեք ձեվավորման  վրա  պոռնոգրաֆիայի  թողած  բացասական  ազդեցության  մասին:  

Մեր  բոլորի  վերաբերմունքը  այս  երեվույթի  վերաբերյալ  ավելի  շատ  հիմնվում է  ոչ թե  գիտակցական  այլ  ենթագիտակցական  շերտերում կուտակված  ինֆորմացիայի  հիման  վրա: Ոչ  մեկի  համար  գաղտնիք  չի  որ սա  արգելված, փակ  թեմա  է  հայկական  գրեթե  բոլոր  ընտանիքներում, եվ  եթե  որեվէ  մեծահասակի  խնդրես  բացատրի  թե  որոնք  են  պոռնոգրաֆիայի  բացասական  հետեվանքները, համոզված  եմ  որ  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարողանա  բերել  գիտակցված  հիմնավոր  մեկնաբանություն: Մեծ  մասը  նման  հարց լսելիս  կամ  կկարմրի, կամել  կփնովի  թե  ինչու  ես  նման  այլանդակությունների  մասին  մտածում, -----հլը  մի  ասա  տենամ  էտ  իիիի՞՞՞՞նչ  կա  մտքիդ:----------- :Angry2: Այն  հանգամանքը  որ  նման  թեմա  բացվել է  հայկական  ֆորումում եվ  ծավալվում է  բավականին  բուռն  քննարկում, դա արդեն  մեեեեեեեեեծ  ձեռքբերում է:

Եվ  քանի  դեռ  մենք  ինքներս  չունենք  առողջ  վերաբերմունք  անչափահասների  վրա  այս  երեվույթի   այս  կամ  այն  ներգործության  վերաբերյալ,   ինչպե՞ս  կարող ենք  մեր  երեխաներին  ճիշտ  ուղություն  ցույց  տալ, թե  նորից  պիտի  շարժվենք  չոր,  չհիմնավորված  արգելքներով: Անձամբ  իմ կարծիքով  Հայաստանի  անչափահասներին  ավելի  շատ  կարող  է  փչացնել  ոչ  թե  պոռնոգրաֆիկ  ֆիլմը, այլ  անառողջ  վերաբերմունքը  սեքսի  նկատմամբ: Չէ  որ   հայերի  մեջ  ընդունված  է  որ  աղջկան  չի  կարելի  ՊՂԾԵԼ  մինչեվ  ամուսնությունը, մինչեվ  ամուսնությունը  ՊՂԾՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ  պետք  է  զբաղվել  համապատասխան  մասնագիտություն  ունեցող  կանանց  հետ, իսկ ամուսնությունից  հետո  կատարել  ամուսնական  պարտքը  եվ  սեփական  կնոջը  նորից  զերծ  պահել  հետագա  էլ  ավելի  ՊՂԾՈՒՄԻՑ: ԵՎ  տվյալ  դեպքում  Հայաստանում  մածացած  անչափահասը, ենթագիտակցականի  խորը շերտերում  ունենալով  արդեն  խորը  ձեվավորված  վերաբերմունք  սեքս  երեվույթի  պիղծ  լինելու  մասին, նաելով  ցածրորակ  պոռնոգրաֆիկ  խմբակային  օրգիաներ  ավելի  է  ամրապնդվում  իր  կարծիքի  մեջ,  հետագայում  կանգնելով  խորը  ներքին  կոնֆլիկտների  առաջ ինչպես  սեփական հոգու եվ մարմնի,  այնպեսել  հակառակ  սեռի, հատկապես    ԵՎԱՅԻ   ցեղի  հետ:

----------

erexa (01.08.2011), Աթեիստ (01.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Չգիտեմ ասածս ինչքանովա ճիշտ,բայց եկեք համեմատենք բաժանումների քանակը 200 տարի առաջ`երբ չկար պոռնոգրաֆիա,և հիմա,,երբ այն կա....


Խորհուրդ կտամ Վիկտորիա Խոլտի Եկատերինա դի Մեչիչիի մասին գրված համանուն երեք տոմանոց գիրքը կարդաս ու դու կհասկանաս թե ինչքան սխալ ես դու.... նույնիսկ կարողա գլխիդ մի քանի մազ բիզ-բիզ կանգնի .լ :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (31.01.2009), Աթեիստ (01.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Ուստի պետք չէ հարցը այդքան կտրուկ դնել՝ եթե պոռնո նայում ես ուրեմն սեռական կյանքում ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չես ունենա, կամ, եթե չես նայում ուրեմն սահմանափակ ու կեղծ բարեպաշտ մարդ ես։  Ու կրկնեմ, որ ես պոռնոգրաֆիա դիտողներին չեմ համարում վատ կամ աննորմալ մարդիկ, որովհետև ես ինքս ժամանակին ահավոր շատ եմ նայել, իսկ հիմա կնոջս ու ընկերներիս օգնությամբ չեմ նայում


Հա բայց ասվում էր որ ազդում է մարդու հոգեկանի վարա... կարողա տենց բան չեն ուզենում ասել, բայց ստացվումա պոռնո նայողները հոգեկան շեղուներով անձնավորություններ են  :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------

Rhayader (31.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայդեր, շատ ցավում եմ, որ գրածներիս ետևում, նման մտքեր ես տեսլ


Խոսքն ընդհաուր առմամբ քո գրածների մասին չի:



> Ես իմ քրոջս տղային 5 տարեկանից սովորացրել եմ թե իչնա սեքսը և այնպիսի մթնոլորտ եմ ստեղծել, որ սեքսի հետ կապված ցանկացած հարցով նա առանց ամաչելու ինձ էր դիմու, և հիմա էլ չնայաց 22 տարեկանա, ազատ խոսում ենք։


Ես, իհարկե, ուրախ եմ, որ քրոջդ տղան այդքան լավ քեռի ունի, ու որ կարողացել ես նման առողջ մթնոլորտ ստեղծել՝ իրականում դա իդեալ է, որը, ցավոք, ոչ բոլորին է հասու: Ծնողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը լավագույն դեպքում համարում է, որ երեխան ինչքան կարելի է շատ նաիվ մնա ու ապրի հեքիաթներով: Վատագույն դեպքում իրենք էլ դա համարում են ամոթալի ու զզվելի երևույթ ու համապատասխան վերաբերմունք են փորձում ձևավորել իրենց երեխաների մեջ:
Պոռնոյի տարերային բնույթն ու լայն տարածումը նման ծնողների գործը վարի են տալիս, ինչն, ինքնին, շատ լավ է:



> Ուստի պետք չէ հարցը այդքան կտրուկ դնել՝ եթե պոռնո նայում ես ուրեմն սեռական կյանքում ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չես ունենա, կամ, եթե չես նայում ուրեմն սահմանափակ ու կեղծ բարեպաշտ մարդ ես։  Ու կրկնեմ, որ ես պոռնոգրաֆիա դիտողներին չեմ համարում վատ կամ աննորմալ մարդիկ, որովհետև ես ինքս ժամանակին ահավոր շատ եմ նայել, իսկ հիմա կնոջս ու ընկերներիս օգնությամբ չեմ նայում


Ես հարցն այդպես չեմ դնում: Ես ընդամենը հակադրվում եմ այն տեսանկյունին, որ պոռնոն միայն այլասերում ու խեղաթյուրում է մարդկանց, դարձնում պակաս անկեղծ, իջեցնում պոտենցիան և այլն:
Jarre, իմ գրառումներն այդքան անձնական մի ընդունիր՝ մի մոռացիր, որ միայն դու չես պոռնոյի դեմ կարծիք արտահայտում այստեղ: Ի մեծ ուրախություն ինձ, քո կարծիքը սովորաբար բավականին գրագետ ու քաղաքավարի է ձևակերպված, ինչն «աչք է ուրախացնում»:



> Իհարկե ինձ հազար ներողություն,բայց մարդ մինչև իրա մաշկի վրա չի զգում ուրեմն դրությունը լավ չի ընկալում,պետք է մի օրինակ բերեմ որի համար կրկին ներողութույն եմ խնդրում.եթե քո քույրը կամ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց առաջ սեքսով չեն զբաղվել ուրեմն նրանք անցանկալի ու վա՞տն են,դու քեզ լավ կզգա՞ս որ քո քույրը կամ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց տրվի իրա ընկերոջը:


Եթե աղջիկը (ցանկացած, ուզում է իմ երեխան լինի) հասնի ամուսնական նորմալ տարիքին (25-28 տարեկան), ու այդքանով հանդերձ կույս մնա, ես կորոշեմ, որ նա հոգեբանության կամ ֆիզիկականի հետ պրոբլեմ ունի:



> Ռայդեր ջան, ինչ որ մի բանի հին լինելը, դեռ երաշխիք չէ, թե դա ճիշտ է։  Դրա ապացույցն է աշխարհի ամենահին մասնագիտությունը....


Բաբելոնում, Հունաստանում ու Ճապոնյայում կաին համապատասխանաբար Աստարտեի քրմուհիներ, հետերաներ ու գեյշաներ, որոնք մշակույթի մաս էին կազմում ու ոչ վատագույն մասը: Քանի դեռ ինչ-որ բան արվում է կուլտուրայով, այն լավ է:
Կհամեմատե՞ս հետերային ժամանակակից ծախու կնոջ հետ: Ոչ, իհարկե: Հետերաների մասին կարելի է բավականին ճշգրիտ նկարագրություններ կարդալ «Թաիս Աթենուհի» գրքում, ու չես կարող չհիանալ այդ կրթված (կրթությունն ու փիլիսոփայական բանավեճ վարելու կարողությունը մտնում էին հետերայի դաստիարակչության մեջ), ուժեղ, անհատական, ինքնուրույն կանանցով:
Հետերան չէր կանգնում անկյունում ու հաճախորդ սպասում: Նա դրա կարիքը չուներ: Եթե չցանկանար հաճախորդին, կարող էր հրաժարվել, անկախ նրանից՝ որքան փող կառաջարկեին: Կարող էր փող չընդունել:
Երկար կարելի է շարունակել:



> Ռայդեր, ես ինձ այսքան ժամանակ թույլ չեմ տվել, քո կամ մեկ ուրիշի կարծիքի մասին նման կերպով արտահայտվել և ուրիշի արժեքները անվանել «զզվելիկ» կամ էր «գաղափարական օնանիզմ»։


Գաղափարական օնանիզմը տերմին է, երբ մարդն, իրականում ինչ-որ բանից բնավ բան չհասկանալով, սկսում է մտքերի ինքնագեներացիայով զբաղվել ու այստեղից-այնտեղից լսած մի երկու բամբասանքի վրա հիմնված պատկերացումներից այնպես է կառչում, ասես իր աչքերով տեսած լինի:



> Իսկ եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում է թե անձամբ ես իմ աչքով տեսել եմ եվրոպական բարքերն ու արժեքները, ապա պատսխանում եմ, որ այո՛ գործիս բերումով տարբեր ժամկետներով ապրել եմ 6 արտասահմանյան երկրներում և շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ նրանց մտածողությանը, ու այսօր էլ Հայաստանում իմ գործընկերները որոնց հետ ամեն օր 8 ժամ շփվում եմ հիմնականում արտասահմանցիներ են։  Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, ոչ մի տեղ չեմ քննադատել, ո՛չ եվրոպական արժեքները, ո՛չ հայկական, ո՛չ էլ որևէ մարդու։


Ուրեմն իքդ ասա, համաձա՞յն ես այստեղ արտահայտված այն մտքի հետ, որ եվրոպացիների մոտ համատարած այլասերվածություն է տիրում: Իմ խոսքն այդ միտքն արտահայտողներին են վերաբերում:



> կուզենաի որ պոռնոգրաֆիա թեմային փորձեինք մոտենալ ավելի  լայն տեսանկյունից: Այն  որ  պոռնոգրաֆիան  մեծահասակներին  առանձնապես  մեծ  վնաս չի  կարող  պատճառել, դա  հասկացանք: Բայց  կարծես  այդպեսել   չհնչեց  կոնկրետ  հիմնավուրում  որը  ցույց  կտար  մեր  գիտելիքները,  անչափահասների  լիարժեք ձեվավորման  վրա  պոռնոգրաֆիայի  թողած  բացասական  ազդեցության  մասին:  
> 
> Մեր  բոլորի  վերաբերմունքը  այս  երեվույթի  վերաբերյալ  ավելի  շատ  հիմնվում է  ոչ թե  գիտակցական  այլ  ենթագիտակցական  շերտերում կուտակված  ինֆորմացիայի  հիման  վրա: Ոչ  մեկի  համար  գաղտնիք  չի  որ սա  արգելված, փակ  թեմա  է  հայկական  գրեթե  բոլոր  ընտանիքներում, եվ  եթե  որեվէ  մեծահասակի  խնդրես  բացատրի  թե  որոնք  են  պոռնոգրաֆիայի  բացասական  հետեվանքները, համոզված  եմ  որ  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարողանա  բերել  գիտակցված  հիմնավոր  մեկնաբանություն: Մեծ  մասը  նման  հարց լսելիս  կամ  կկարմրի, կամել  կփնովի  թե  ինչու  ես  նման  այլանդակությունների  մասին  մտածում, -----հլը  մի  ասա  տենամ  էտ  իիիի՞՞՞՞նչ  կա  մտքիդ:-----------Այն  հանգամանքը  որ  նման  թեմա  բացվել է  հայկական  ֆորումում եվ  ծավալվում է  բավականին  բուռն  քննարկում, դա արդեն  մեեեեեեեեեծ  ձեռքբերում է:
> 
> Եվ  քանի  դեռ  մենք  ինքներս  չունենք  առողջ  վերաբերմունք  անչափահասների  վրա  այս  երեվույթի   այս  կամ  այն  ներգործության  վերաբերյալ,   ինչպե՞ս  կարող ենք  մեր  երեխաներին  ճիշտ  ուղություն  ցույց  տալ, թե  նորից  պիտի  շարժվենք  չոր,  չհիմնավորված  արգելքներով: Անձամբ  իմ կարծիքով  Հայաստանի  անչափահասներին  ավելի  շատ  կարող  է  փչացնել  ոչ  թե  պոռնոգրաֆիկ  ֆիլմը, այլ  անառողջ  վերաբերմունքը  սեքսի  նկատմամբ: Չէ  որ   հայերի  մեջ  ընդունված  է  որ  աղջկան  չի  կարելի  ՊՂԾԵԼ  մինչեվ  ամուսնությունը, մինչեվ  ամուսնությունը  ՊՂԾՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ  պետք  է  զբաղվել  համապատասխան  մասնագիտություն  ունեցող  կանանց  հետ, իսկ ամուսնությունից  հետո  կատարել  ամուսնական  պարտքը  եվ  սեփական  կնոջը  նորից  զերծ  պահել  հետագա  էլ  ավելի  ՊՂԾՈՒՄԻՑ: ԵՎ  տվյալ  դեպքում  Հայաստանում  մածացած  անչափահասը, ենթագիտակցականի  խորը շերտերում  ունենալով  արդեն  խորը  ձեվավորված  վերաբերմունք  սեքս  երեվույթի  պիղծ  լինելու  մասին, նաելով  ցածրորակ  պոռնոգրաֆիկ  խմբակային  օրգիաներ  ավելի  է  ամրապնդվում  իր  կարծիքի  մեջ,  հետագայում  կանգնելով  խորը  ներքին  կոնֆլիկտների  առաջ ինչպես  սեփական հոգու եվ մարմնի,  այնպեսել  հակառակ  սեռի, հատկապես    ԵՎԱՅԻ   ցեղի  հետ:


Նման եսիմինչն այնքան աբսուրդ է (չամիչ ջան, դու գրածներդ երբևէ վերընթերցու՞մ ես), որ նույնիսկ հակադրվելու բան չեմ գտնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> կուզենաի որ պոռնոգրաֆիա թեմային փորձեինք մոտենալ ավելի  լայն տեսանկյունից: Այն  որ  պոռնոգրաֆիան  մեծահասակներին  առանձնապես  մեծ  վնաս չի  կարող  պատճառել, դա  հասկացանք: Բայց  կարծես  այդպեսել   չհնչեց  կոնկրետ  հիմնավուրում  որը  ցույց  կտար  մեր  գիտելիքները,  անչափահասների  լիարժեք ձեվավորման  վրա  պոռնոգրաֆիայի  թողած  բացասական  ազդեցության  մասին:  
> 
> Մեր  բոլորի  վերաբերմունքը  այս  երեվույթի  վերաբերյալ  ավելի  շատ  հիմնվում է  ոչ թե  գիտակցական  այլ  ենթագիտակցական  շերտերում կուտակված  ինֆորմացիայի  հիման  վրա: Ոչ  մեկի  համար  գաղտնիք  չի  որ սա  արգելված, փակ  թեմա  է  հայկական  գրեթե  բոլոր  ընտանիքներում, եվ  եթե  որեվէ  մեծահասակի  խնդրես  բացատրի  թե  որոնք  են  պոռնոգրաֆիայի  բացասական  հետեվանքները, համոզված  եմ  որ  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարողանա  բերել  գիտակցված  հիմնավոր  մեկնաբանություն: Մեծ  մասը  նման  հարց լսելիս  կամ  կկարմրի, կամել  կփնովի  թե  ինչու  ես  նման  այլանդակությունների  մասին  մտածում, -----հլը  մի  ասա  տենամ  էտ  իիիի՞՞՞՞նչ  կա  մտքիդ:-----------Այն  հանգամանքը  որ  նման  թեմա  բացվել է  հայկական  ֆորումում եվ  ծավալվում է  բավականին  բուռն  քննարկում, դա արդեն  մեեեեեեեեեծ  ձեռքբերում է:
> 
> Եվ  քանի  դեռ  մենք  ինքներս  չունենք  առողջ  վերաբերմունք  անչափահասների  վրա  այս  երեվույթի   այս  կամ  այն  ներգործության  վերաբերյալ,   ինչպե՞ս  կարող ենք  մեր  երեխաներին  ճիշտ  ուղություն  ցույց  տալ, թե  նորից  պիտի  շարժվենք  չոր,  չհիմնավորված  արգելքներով: Անձամբ  իմ կարծիքով  Հայաստանի  անչափահասներին  ավելի  շատ  կարող  է  փչացնել  ոչ  թե  պոռնոգրաֆիկ  ֆիլմը, այլ  անառողջ  վերաբերմունքը  սեքսի  նկատմամբ: Չէ  որ   հայերի  մեջ  ընդունված  է  որ  աղջկան  չի  կարելի  ՊՂԾԵԼ  մինչեվ  ամուսնությունը, մինչեվ  ամուսնությունը  ՊՂԾՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ  պետք  է  զբաղվել  համապատասխան  մասնագիտություն  ունեցող  կանանց  հետ, իսկ ամուսնությունից  հետո  կատարել  ամուսնական  պարտքը  եվ  սեփական  կնոջը  նորից  զերծ  պահել  հետագա  էլ  ավելի  ՊՂԾՈՒՄԻՑ: ԵՎ  տվյալ  դեպքում  Հայաստանում  մածացած  անչափահասը, ենթագիտակցականի  խորը շերտերում  ունենալով  արդեն  խորը  ձեվավորված  վերաբերմունք  սեքս  երեվույթի  պիղծ  լինելու  մասին, նաելով  ցածրորակ  պոռնոգրաֆիկ  խմբակային  օրգիաներ  ավելի  է  ամրապնդվում  իր  կարծիքի  մեջ,  հետագայում  կանգնելով  խորը  ներքին  կոնֆլիկտների  առաջ ինչպես  սեփական հոգու եվ մարմնի,  այնպեսել  հակառակ  սեռի, հատկապես    ԵՎԱՅԻ   ցեղի  հետ:


Նորից կարդացի, լարվեցի իհարկե, բայց հասկացա: Այո, համաձայն եմ, դիպուկ է ասված, բայց որ մի փոքր ավելի դյուրընթեռնելի շարադրեիր, ավելի հեշտ կհասկացվեր:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նորից կարդացի, լարվեցի իհարկե, բայց հասկացա: Այո, համաձայն եմ, դիպուկ է ասված, բայց որ մի փոքր ավելի դյուրընթեռնելի շարադրեիր, ավելի հեշտ կհասկացվեր:


Կաշխատեմ այսուհետ  մտքերս ավելի  դյուրընթեռնելի  շարադրել:
Կարծում եմ կարեվորը  սեփական մտքեր  ունենալն է,իսկ  մտքերի շարադրման  հարցում որակ  ապահովելը  կարծում եմ ժամանակի  խնդիր է:

----------

Jarre (11.07.2009), Rhayader (31.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ամեն  բան  էլ  մարդկանց  համար  գոյություն  ունի: 
 Կլինեն  մարդիկ  որ  կդատապարտեն  այդ  երևույթը,  ինչպես  նաև  կլինեն  շատ  շատերը  որ  նորմալ  կհամարեն,  դրա  համար  էլ  լինում  են  կարծիքների  բախում:
Պոռնոգրաֆիան   իր  մեջ  պարունակում  է  սեքսի  էներգիան,    ամեն  մարդ  ինքնա  որոշում  ինչպես  վարվի  այդ  էներգիայի  հետ,  այդ  էներգիայի հետ  կարող  են  վարվել  շատ  գրագետ  և  նա  մեծ  արվեստի  կվերածվի  տվիալ  պահին  «արվեստագետների»  ձեռքերում,  մտահղացումներում,  սակայն  կլինեն  մարդիկ որոնք  այդ  մեծ  ու  հզոր  էներգիան  չեն  կարողանա  գրագետ  օկտագործել  և  դա  նրանց  համար  թշվառություն,  բաժանություն  և  հոգեկան  շեղումի  պատճառ  կդառնա: 
Ամեն  մեկը  ինքը  պիտի  կառավարի  այդ  էներգիան,  մի  գուցե  մեկը  ավելի  շատ  կարիք  ունի  այդ  էներգիայի  և  համապատասխանաբար  կօգտվի  շատ  ավելի  լայն  աղբյուրներից,  և  նույն  հաջողությամբ  կլինեն  մարդիկ  որնք  կբավարարվեն  ավելի  քիչ  արտահոսքով:
Բայց  այստեղ  ոչ  մի  անհանգստանալու  պատճառ  չեմ  տեսնում,  որովհետև  բնությունը  ինքնա  բալանսավորում  մարդուն  և  նա  համապատասխանաբար  հոգ  է  տարել  մեր  մասին,  որոշ  տարիքից  հետո  այդ  էներգիայի  արտահոսքը  քչանում  է,  ոչ  մեկ  չի  կարող  չարաշահել  և  հավերժ  օգտվել  այդ  հրաշալի  ամենամեծ    արվեստը  արարող   էներգիայից:  Այնպես  որ  կանցնի  ժամանակ  և  ձեր  սեռական  օրգաններից  միայն  աչքերը  կմնա:  Իսկ  քանի  դեռ  բախտավոր  եք  և  ունեք  դեռ  այդ  էներգիան  զգալու  պոտենցիալ  հնարավորություն,   վարվեք  դրա  հետ  ինչպես  ուզում  եք,  նա  ձեր  տրամադրության  տակ  է:   Սակայն  չմոռանաք  այդ  էներգիան  կարող  է  բերել  ձեզ,  ինչպես՝    անախորժություն,  դժբախտություն,  բաժանություն, ատելություն,  այնպես  էլ   կատարելություն,  հանգստություն,  սեր,  հոգատարություն  և  այլն...

Սա  ամենահակասական  էներգիան  է  որ  գոյություն  ունի  երկիր  մոլորակում: 
Աշխատեք  արվեստի  գործեր  արարեք  դրանից  և  եղեք  հմուտ  արվեստագետներ:

----------

Ariadna (31.01.2009), ihusik (01.02.2009), Աթեիստ (01.02.2009), Ձայնալար (01.02.2009)

----------


## LucyFernega

Ավելի լավ չի Խենթայ դիտել?  :Think:  
Ես անձամբ սպանեն պոռնոգրաֆիա չեմ դիտի, ինչի համար նաել արհեստական, սցենարով "շարժումները")Իսկ խենթայ ինչքան ասես, սկավառակների կոլեկցիա էլ ունեմ)))
Իսկ ավելի լուրջ. ցանկացած մարդ թող ինքը որոշի դիտի թե ոչ, ոչ ողջունում եմ ոչ քննադատում: Այ երեխաներին ես կարգելեի... օրինակ, օրենքով կուզեի որ ցերեկային ժամերին արգելվեին, նույնիսկ կոնկրետ այդ ուղղվածության հեռուստաալիքներով ցույց տալ, մեկ էլ իհարկե սկավառակների վաճառքը լավ կլիներ որ վերահսկվեր... Մի երկու օր առաջ ծանոթներիցս մեկը, սկավառակների խանութում է աշխատում, ցույց տվեց, ուրփմն տուփի վրա գրված էր "жесткое порно, bonus лучший BDSM" սկավառակի տուփին էլ գրված էր "без возрастных ограничений"... Բա էտ երեխեքը մեղք չեն?  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ավելի լավ չի Խենթայ դիտել?  
> Ես անձամբ սպանեն պոռնոգրաֆիա չեմ դիտի, ինչի համար նաել արհեստական, սցենարով "շարժումները")Իսկ խենթայ ինչքան ասես, սկավառակների կոլեկցիա էլ ունեմ)))
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ. ցանկացած մարդ թող ինքը որոշի դիտի թե ոչ, ոչ ողջունում եմ ոչ քննադատում: Այ երեխաներին ես կարգելեի... օրինակ, օրենքով կուզեի որ ցերեկային ժամերին արգելվեին, նույնիսկ կոնկրետ այդ ուղղվածության հեռուստաալիքներով ցույց տալ, մեկ էլ իհարկե սկավառակների վաճառքը լավ կլիներ որ վերահսկվեր... Մի երկու օր առաջ ծանոթներիցս մեկը, սկավառակների խանութում է աշխատում, ցույց տվեց, ուրփմն տուփի վրա գրված էր "жесткое порно, bonus лучший BDSM" սկավառակի տուփին էլ գրված էր "без возрастных ограничений"... Բա էտ երեխեքը մեղք չեն?


  Խենթայը ո՞րն ա ::}:

----------


## cold skin

> Խենթայը ո՞րն ա


Ճապոնական անիմացիա, կոմիկս, որի հիմանական տարրը էրոտիկան ու պոռնոգրաֆիական տեսարաններն են: 
Թարգմանաբար նշ. էայլասերում… 
Մտի՛ր վիքի:

----------


## Moonwalker

Խենթայը ճապոնական անիմացիայի ու կոմիկսի էրոտիկ ժանր ա: Որոշ չափով ճապոնական մշակույթի մաս ա համարվում: Չնայած իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով բացի զզվանքից ուրիշ բան չի կարող առաջացնել մարդու մոտ  :Bad: : 
Մի խոսով ինքներդ կարդացեք՝ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hentai

Մի քիչ ուշացա, արդեն պատասխանեցին  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (28.08.2010)

----------


## nune'

Մդաա....ժող, բայց շատ դեմք եք հա, էս ինչ հարցում եք բացել, ասենք երբ վերնագիրը տեսա, ինձ թվաց, որ պիտի խոսենք ոչ թե մարդու վրա թողած ազդեցությունից, այլ երևույթի տարբեր կողմերից, որոնք դատապարտելի են...ամեն օր հազարավոր երեխաներ են դառնում մանկական պորնոգրաֆիայի զոհեր ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ..թե չէ ինչ ազդեցությունա թողնում, ընենց տպավորությունա, որ դուք արդեն համակերպվել եք էդ երևույթի հետ, հիմա էլ քննարկում եք դրա հետևանքները..հասկանում եմ հիմա ինտերնետը ողողվածա նման բաներով, բայց դա առիթ չի տալիս էլի նման անմիտ հարցում բացել...սա իմ կարծիքնա, խնդրեմ դատի չտալ։

----------

Hda (28.08.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մդաա....ժող, բայց շատ դեմք եք հա, էս ինչ հարցում եք բացել, ասենք երբ վերնագիրը տեսա, ինձ թվաց, որ պիտի խոսենք ոչ թե մարդու վրա թողած ազդեցությունից, այլ երևույթի տարբեր կողմերից, որոնք դատապարտելի են...ամեն օր հազարավոր երեխաներ են դառնում մանկական պորնոգրաֆիայի զոհեր ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ..թե չէ ինչ ազդեցությունա թողնում, ընենց տպավորությունա, որ դուք արդեն համակերպվել եք էդ երևույթի հետ, հիմա էլ քննարկում եք դրա հետևանքները..հասկանում եմ հիմա ինտերնետը ողողվածա նման բաներով, բայց դա առիթ չի տալիս էլի նման անմիտ հարցում բացել...սա իմ կարծիքնա, խնդրեմ դատի չտալ


Բայց թեման մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի, էստեղ սովորական պոռնոգրաֆիայի ու դրա ազդեցության մասին է խոսվում: Թեման էլ գտնվում է «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնում:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2010), Jarre (28.08.2010), Moonwalker (28.08.2010), Yellow Raven (28.08.2010), Աբելյան (30.08.2010), Լեո (30.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Չափի մեջ վատ չի ոնց որ… :Xeloq: 
Բայց արդեն անհետաքրքիր էլ ա: ::}:

----------

VisTolog (01.09.2010)

----------


## nune'

> Բայց թեման մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի, էստեղ սովորական պոռնոգրաֆիայի ու դրա ազդեցության մասին է խոսվում: Թեման էլ գտնվում է «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնում:


Ասենք, քո կարծիքով, ես դա չէի տեսել, իմ ասածն էնա, որ ավելի կարևոր թեմաներ կան կապված այս երևույթի հետ…

----------


## Jarre

> Ասենք, քո կարծիքով, ես դա չէի տեսել, իմ ասածն էնա, որ ավելի կարևոր թեմաներ կան կապված այս երևույթի հետ…


Հարգելի nune'  :Smile: 
Եթե բացածս թեման իրա անիմաստությամբ Ձեզ վրա վատ է ազդել, կներեք  :Wink: 
Ինձ հետաքրքրում էր այս հարցը՝ ստեղծեցի այս թեման։ Եթե կան «ավելի կարևոր թեմաներ կան կապված այս երևույթի հետ», կարող եք բացել համապատասխան թեմա։

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010), Chuk (31.08.2010), Fender (31.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (01.09.2010), Moonwalker (31.08.2010), Rammstein (31.08.2010), ՆանՍ (31.08.2010), Ստեգոզավր (31.08.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես ընտրեցի դրական,սակայն կարծում եմ որ պոռնոգրաֆիան դա ուղղակի գործիք է եւ թե ինչպես կազդի մարդուց է կախված,կարծում եմ էրոտիկան ավելի դրական կարող է ազդել,նույնիսկ բուժիչ,նաեւ գտնում եմ որ շատ սխալ է այն արգելելը,թող մարդը որոշի դիտել թե ոչ,կներեք բայց մարդը ոչխարների հոտ չի որ հովիվը որոշում կայացնի,մարդը ունի բանականություն եւ ընտրության իրավունք եւ հենց դա էլ մեզ դարցնում է մարդ այլ ոչ թե կենդանի կամ բույս :Ok:

----------

Chilly (01.09.2010), Shah (01.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.09.2010), Ստեգոզավր (01.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.09.2010)

----------


## keyboard

Բոլոռ գրառումները չհասցրի կարդալ, կներեք, բայց իմ կարծիքը կասեմ. ես կարծում եմ երեք պատասխանն էլ միանշանակ են, քանզի ես կավելացնեի` ավելի շատ դրական, քան` բացասական և ավելի շատ բացասական քան` դրական տարբերակները:
Հիմա մեկնաբանեմ ինչու, ասել որ միանշանակ դրական է, կարծում եմ թերի կլինի, բացասականի դեպքում էլ, չնայած, որ ինքս քվեարկել եմ երրորդ տարբերակը` ոչ մի ազդեցություն էլ չի թողնում, եթե մարդը հասուն է, կայացած, լավ և հստակ է պատկերացնում թե ինչ է ուզում կյանքից և առավել կարևոր ապրում է բնական, առողջ սեռական կյանքով, պոռնո կնայի թե չէ, դա իր մեջ ոչինչ էլ չի փոխի: Այլ բան է պայքարը նրա դեմ, որ պոռնոն անհասանելի լինի դեռահասներին և այլն:Ամստերդամում, ցերեկը ժամը երեքին, հեռուստացույցով գովազդում էին, թե ինչպես օգտագործել պահպանակը և կենդանի տղամարդը ցուցադրում էր ողջ պրոցեսը, այ սա կարող է բացասական ազդել երեխայի,դեռահասի վրա, բայց օրինակ ինձ համար դա գրեթե անկատ բան էր, եթե կողքից չհուշեին, որ նայեի: Բացասական ազդեցությունն էլ նա է, որ երեխային մինչեվ վերջ չես կարող բացատրել թե ինչ է կատարվում:
Մի քանի գրառում կարդացի, նկատում եմ մանկապղծություն, սադիզմ և այլն, ախր դա պոռնո չի, դա արդեն հիվանդություն է:
Եկեք տարանջատենք, պոռնոն որպես կանոն բացատրվում է այսպես, սեռական հարաբերությունների ցուցադրում, որտեղ երևում են տղամարդու և կնոջ սեռական օրգանները, սրանից բացի մնացածները ուրիշ բաներ են, անգամ պոռնոյի ուղղություններ էլ չեն:
Անձամբ ինձ համար, ավելի շատ դրական ազդեցություն է թողնում, քանզի մեկ մեկ ցրվում ես օրվա հոգսերից :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010), Աբելյան (13.09.2010), Ձայնալար (01.09.2010), Սամսար (01.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

Նայած ինչ պոռնոյա ու նայած ինչ մարդ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ չեմ կարող ասել բոլորի վրա բացասական կազդի կամ բոլորի վրա դրական: Իմ կարծիքով  բացասական  կազդի հիմնականում՝  երեխաների, հոգեպես զգայուն և հոգեպես շեղված մարդկանց վրա: Մյուսների դեպքում կարծում եմ  դրական կազդի, օգնելով  տղամարդուն և կնոջը զիրարու ավելի լավ բացահայտել անկողնում:  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերջերս շատ դրական եմ վերբերվում: :Blush:  Հատկապես էն վիդեոներին, որտեղ կին արմատին լավ ստորացնում են: :Cool: 
Արիանա, Էվա, Սիմոնի, Կարմելլա ու մնացածներ, դուք կյանք եք: :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Արիանա, Էվա, Սիմոնի, Կարմելլա ու մնացածներ, *դուք կյանք եք*:


Ես կասեի՝ դուք թանկ եք, մի քիչ գները իջեցնել ա պետք, արխային օգտվենք  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես կասեի՝ դուք թանկ եք, մի քիչ գները իջեցնել ա պետք, արխային օգտվենք


20 տոկոսո՞վ: :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

Էրոտիկա սկսել եմ նայել առաջին դասարանից, պորնո՝ նու երևի չորրորդ... սաղ նորմալ ա, ոչ մի բացասական հետևանք չեմ զգում:  :Smile:  ՈՒ հետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ գրեթե բոլոր ծնողները վստահ են, որ իրենց երեխեքը պորնո չեն նայում, իսկ եթե բռնացնեն.... պաաաահոոոոոո  :Dntknw:  

չեմ կարծում որ նայելը ինչ-որ վնաս ա. չեն ստիպում, որ նայեն, եթե նայում են, ուրեմն ձգում ա, ինչ-որ բան դուրները գալիս ա: 

Իսկ ահա իրական վնաս և վտանգ եմ համարում սեքսուալ կախվածությունը և դրանից բխող ֆիզիկական շահագործումը, որը երեխանների մոտ ձևավորել առավել հեշտ է:  

Բայց քանի որ թեման պոռնոյի մասին է, ապա Վիվա պոռնո   :Hands Up: 

հ.գ. սենց կոպիտ օրինակ՝ ուրեմն կանֆետն էլ է վնաս, քանի որ կանֆետով ջղայն ձաձաները կարող են երեխային հրապուրել և առևանգել:

----------

erexa (01.08.2011), Life (02.08.2011), Skeptic (01.08.2011), Աբելյան (01.08.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս թեման խի՞ ա սենց անուշադրության մատնվել… հլա մի հատ վերակենդանացրեք…

----------


## Sagittarius

> էս թեման խի՞ ա սենց անուշադրության մատնվել… հլա մի հատ *վերակենդանացրեք*…


ո՞նց, մի քանի լինկ դնե՞մ

----------

AniwaR (26.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պոռնոյի հետ կապված շատ հետաքրքիր հիշողություններ ունեմ… փոքր էինք ու տղերքից մեկը պոռնո խաղաքարտեր բերեց դպրոց. սևճսպիտակ նկարած… հավաքվեցինք դասերից հետո դպրողի հետևում ու սկսեցինք նայել… 3րդ դասարան էինք… շշմած էինք թե ինչեր կան կանացի հագուստի տակ թաքնված: հետո խնամքով ցելոֆանի մեջ փաթաթեցինք ու թաղեցինք ծառերից մեկի տակ ու երդվեցինք որ ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի չի ասի… հետո նորից հավաքվեցինք ու որոշեցինք փորել հանել… խոնավությունը թափանցել էր ու փչացրել առանց այդ էլ անորակ քարտերը… շատ տխրեցինք, քանի որ հիմա ամեն ինչ մնաց զուտ մեր ֆանտազիայի վրա… երբեմն իրար պտմում-հիշացնում էինք թե ինչեր կային, բայց հետագայում անատոմիայի դասերից հասկացա որ հիմնականում հորինել էինք… 

…բայց լավ էր… մի քիչ շոկային էր… տեսանկյունդ մի անգամից փոխում ա դեպի կինը (այդ տարիքում)… և կնոջ մեջ մտնում են ոչ  միայն անծանոթները, այլև քո ազգականներն ու մոտիկ բարեկամները… հավատս չէր գալիս, մանավանդ որ հետո իմացա թե երեխան ոնց ա ծնվում… մարկանց միշտ էդ աչքով էի նայում, բոլորին… մեր դիրեկտորին, դասատուին…

…բայց հետագայում ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ ու մի տեսակ նույնիսկ ուրախ էի որ հենց տենց էլ կա… ամեն ինչ իմաստ ուներ, բովանդակություն ու լոգիկա…

----------

ivy (26.05.2013), Jarre (27.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ո՞նց, մի քանի լինկ դնե՞մ


լինքեր շատ կան.... դիսկուսիան ա մեռած…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ուղղակի հետաքրքիրն էն ա որ երբ խոսում են պոռնոգրաֆիա վնասների մասին, պետք ա համեմատել այլ նմանօրինակ ֆորմատի թեմաների հետ, ասենք բարբարոսությունները կինոյում…

հարց ա առաջանում… կինոյում մարդ սպանելու, կամ մորթելու հետևանքով ա մարդու հոգեբանությունը աղավաղվում ավելի շա՞տ թե կնգա բաց ոռը, որ իմ կարծիքով արվեստի գործ ա… ամեն ոռ չէ…

----------

ARMbrain (26.05.2013), Jarre (27.05.2013), John (26.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Ինչպես ամեն մի մարդկայինը,այս թեման էլ օտար չի ինձ:Միանշանակ ի հակառակ  այն հոգեբանների եմ,որ գտնում են ,թե պոռնոգրաֆիան չարիք է ու փչացնում է մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները:Բոլորի կարծիքը չեմ կարդացել,կկարդամ:Ինձ ամենաշատը զարմացնում,բարկացնում է այն մարդկանց կարծիքները,որոնք որևէ պատկերացում չունեալով թեմայի բուն իմաստի մասին ,քննադատում ու քննարկում են պոռնոգրաֆիայի վնասներն ու վատ ազդեցությունը մարդկային հոգեբանության վրա:Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել ինձ համար ոչ անկեղծ հասարակության , ինչպես տեսնում եմ ,մեծամասնությանը:Մինչև հոսանքի,հեռուստացույցի ու վիդեոների հայտնագործումը էս խեղճ մարդկությունը էդպես կույս կույս ,աչքերը փակ ,թունդ բարոյական ապրում էր ,էլի:Հետո միանգամից այլասերվեց , խորացավ ու պղծվե՞ց մեղքերի մեջ:

----------

Jarre (27.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (26.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

:Jpit:  «Գերմանական կինոներին» վերաբերվում եմ դրական: Միակ վատ կողմն էն ա, որ որոշ բաներ (ոնց որ գեղարվեստական կինոներում  :LOL: ) չափից դուրս «ուռճացված» են ու մարդկանց մոտ թյուր պատկերացումներ էր ստեղծում: Շատ վատ բաներ մի մտածեք. առաջին հերթին նկատի ունեմ էնպիսի երևույթներ, ինչպիսին առանց պահպանակի սեքսն ա, հակահիգիենիկ ձևով սափրած մարմնամասերը, սցենարից կախված՝ պրակտիկորեն հակահիգիենիկ այլ պարագաներ, տեղանքներ ու էլ եսիմ ինչեր: :Պ Նման բաները մի քիչ հիմարիկ կամ անփորձ մարդիկ նայելուց հետո կարող ա որոշեն իրենք էլ փորձել, ու գործը վերջանա առողջական խնդիրներով: 

Նենց որ, իմ կարծիքով՝ մարդիկ, հատկապես՝ դեռահասները, պետք է զգույշ լինեն. նախքան երեխեքը կսկսեն պոռնո նայել, ծնողները պետք է հոգան նրանց նորմալ սեռական կրթություն տալու մասին, ինֆորմացնեն, ամեն ինչ անեն, որ բոլոր տեսակ թյուրիմացությունները, առողջական խնդիրները կանխվեն:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա «շեղված» պոռնոներին, ապա իմ կարծիքով հավանականությունը շատ քիչ ա, որ մարդը հենց պոռնոն նայելու պատճառով կսկսի շեղվել: Ես որ մտնեմ ինչ-որ կայք վիդեո փնտրելու ու վերնագրի,  թեգերի կամ thumbnail-ների մեջ ինչ-որ կասկածելի բաներ տեսնեմ (զոոֆիլիա, պուճուր երեխեք, մեռելներ, եսիմ ինչեր), հաստատ ոչ էլ կբացեմ լինկը, պատուհանը կփակեմ ու դուրս կգամ, որովհետև նման բան տեսնելու ցանկություն էն գլխից չունեմ: Հետո էլ նման բաները բեսամթ իլեգալ են, ու իմ իմանալով (անձամբ չեմ ստուգել չնայած) լավ դժվար ա ճարելը: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նստի հատուկ տենց բաներ սկսի փնտրել ինտերնետում, ուրեմն նոր չի, որ պետք ա շեղվի:  :Unsure:

----------

Freeman (27.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (26.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Էս ինչ թեմա եմ ընգել:

----------

AniwaR (26.05.2013), ARMbrain (26.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչպես ամեն մի մարդկայինը,այս թեման էլ օտար չի ինձ:Միանշանակ ի հակառակ  այն հոգեբանների եմ,որ գտնում են ,թե պոռնոգրաֆիան չարիք է ու փչացնում է մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները:Բոլորի կարծիքը չեմ կարդացել,կկարդամ:Ինձ ամենաշատը զարմացնում,բարկացնում է այն մարդկանց կարծիքները,որոնք որևէ պատկերացում չունեալով թեմայի բուն իմաստի մասին ,քննադատում ու քննարկում են պոռնոգրաֆիայի վնասներն ու վատ ազդեցությունը մարդկային հոգեբանության վրա:Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել ինձ համար ոչ անկեղծ հասարակության , ինչպես տեսնում եմ ,մեծամասնությանը:*Մինչև հոսանքի,հեռուստացույցի ու վիդեոների հայտնագործումը էս խեղճ մարդկությունը էդպես կույս կույս ,աչքերը փակ ,թունդ բարոյական ապրում էր ,էլի*:Հետո միանգամից այլասերվեց , խորացավ ու պղծվե՞ց մեղքերի մեջ:


չէ Մինա ջան, դրանով զբաղվել են ժամանակի մեծագույն արվեստագետները… Ռեմբրանդտ, Ռուբենս և շատ ուրիշներ… պոռնոգրաֆիան համարվել ա ժամանակին "սիրո արվեստ"… բավական ա անդրադառնալ պատմությանը, ի դեպ բոլոր մշակույթներում ու քաղաքակրթություններում, և կտեսնենք որ պոռնոգրաֆիան ունեցել ա իր մեծ տեղը և եղել ա կարգավորված ու որպես մշակույթ մի մաս ա հանդես եկել… ես կասեի, զարգացած քաղաքակրթություններն ու մշակույթները միանշանակ անդրադարձել ու իրենց կայուն տեղն են տվել պոռնոգրաֆիային, այն է սեքսի արվեստին/տեխնոլոգիոյին/բարոյականությանը…

----------

Jarre (27.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մի քսաներկու տարի առաջ, երբ վիդեոն նոր էր հայտնվել, իսկ էրոտիկ ֆիլմերը լրիվ նորություն էին, մեր ազգուտակի կանայք հավաքվում էին իրար հետ քեռուս տանը, որտեղ վիդեո կար, ու էդ ֆիլմերից նայում։ Մեզ էլ քնացնում էին։
 Էդ կինոների մասին մենակ էն գիտեի, որ դրանք միայն ամուսնացածների համար էին, ինձ տենց էին ասել։ Մի անգամ էլ զարթնեցի շատ տարօրինակ ձայներից, էնրանը չէր երևում, մենակ մերոնց տեսա, որ քար կտրած կինո էին նայում, թվով մի չորս կին։
 Հիմա որ հիշում եմ դա, մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան ուժեղ պիտի լինի մարդկային հետաքրքրությունը, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ սեռական հետաքրքրությունը, որ մարդկանց ստիպի ազգականների հետ միասին պորն նայել։
 Սեքսը շատ ուժեղ մղիչ ուժ է, անգամ մենակ պորնոգրաֆիայի տեսքով, ու դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա. շատ մարդկային, նորմալ երևույթ է։

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2013), impression (27.05.2013), Katka (27.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (26.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Sagittarius (27.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (26.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> չէ Մինա ջան, դրանով զբաղվել են ժամանակի մեծագույն արվեստագետները… Ռեմբրանդտ, Ռուբենս և շատ ուրիշներ… պոռնոգրաֆիան համարվել ա ժամանակին "սիրո արվեստ"… բավական ա անդրադառնալ պատմությանը, ի դեպ բոլոր մշակույթներում ու քաղաքակրթություններում, և կտեսնենք որ պոռնոգրաֆիան ունեցել ա իր մեծ տեղը և եղել ա կարգավորված ու որպես մշակույթ մի մաս ա հանդես եկել… ես կասեի, զարգացած քաղաքակրթություններն ու մշակույթները միանշանակ անդրադարձել ու իրենց կայուն տեղն են տվել պոռնոգրաֆիային, այն է սեքսի արվեստին/տեխնոլոգիոյին/բարոյականությանը…


Հա,ես էլ եմ էդ ասում:Իրերին նայենք առանց սարսափ ֆիլմերի երաժշտության ,սնոտիապաշտության ու նախապաշարմունքների ուղեկցության:Պետք չի առնանդամի սարսափից բոյկոտել վարունգն ու բանանը:Ասել եմ ու կկրկնեմ`ամեն մարդ ազատ է ապրելու իր ուզած ու պատկերացրած ձևով,մինչև այդ ազատությունը չսահմանափակի ուրիշի ազատությունը:Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,չկա երջանկություն,առանց սեռական նախասիրությունների բավարարման:ՈՒ ինչքան շուտ գլխի ընկնեն զույգերը,նամանավանդ նրանք,ովքեր առանց լուրջ դաստիրակության են ամուսնացել ու չեն համապատասխանում միմյանց,այնքան քիչ ժամանակ կկորցնեն ունեցած միակ ու ոչ հեվերժ կյանքից :

----------

Jarre (27.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (26.05.2013), Rammstein (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.05.2013), Մարկիզ (27.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի քսաներկու տարի առաջ, երբ վիդեոն նոր էր հայտնվել, իսկ էրոտիկ ֆիլմերը լրիվ նորություն էին, մեր ազգուտակի կանայք հավաքվում էին իրար հետ քեռուս տանը, որտեղ վիդեո կար, ու էդ ֆիլմերից նայում։ Մեզ էլ քնացնում էին։
>  Էդ կինոների մասին մենակ էն գիտեի, որ դրանք միայն ամուսնացածների համար էին, ինձ տենց էին ասել։ Մի անգամ էլ զարթնեցի շատ տարօրինակ ձայներից, էնրանը չէր երևում, մենակ մերոնց տեսա, որ քար կտրած կինո էին նայում, թվով մի չորս կին։
>  Հիմա որ հիշում եմ դա, մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան ուժեղ պիտի լինի մարդկային հետաքրքրությունը, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ սեռական հետաքրքրությունը, որ մարդկանց ստիպի ազգականների հետ միասին պորն նայել։
> *Սեքսը շատ ուժեղ մղիչ ուժ է, անգամ մենակ պորնոգրաֆիայի տեսքով, ու դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա. շատ մարդկային, նորմալ երևույթ է։*


…եթե խորությամբ նայես ապա մարդկային գործունեության ու ստեղծագործության հիմնական մղիչ ուժը եթե ոչ սեքսուլ ա ապա, շատ մեծ ա դրա ազդեցությունը… անգամ հասարակությունը կարա շերտավորվի ըստ սեքսուալ նախասիրությունների ու կողմնորոշումների…

իհարկե խոսքը դեբիլ պորնոգրաֆիաների մասին չի, բայց անգամ դրանք արտացոլում են մարդկության, կամ ասենք հասարակության սեքսուալ տենդենցները, որը մշակութային ինքնություն ա… նորաձևությունը շատ բան ա փոխ առնում սեքսուալությունից… 

իվերջո… պոռնոգրաֆիան դա էն "ապրանքն" ա որը մյուս ապրանքների նման արտադրվում և տարածվում ա ըստ պահանջի…

----------

Jarre (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա,ես էլ եմ էդ ասում:Իրերին նայենք առանց սարսափ ֆիլմերի երաժշտության ,սնոտիապաշտության ու նախապաշարմունքների ուղեկցության:Պետք չի առնանդամի սարսափից բոյկոտել վարունգն ու բանանը:Ասել եմ ու կկրկնեմ`ամեն մարդ ազատ է ապրելու իր ուզած ու պատկերացրած ձևով,մինչև այդ ազատությունը չսահմանափակի ուրիշի ազատությունը:Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,չկա երջանկություն,առանց սեռական նախասիրությունների բավարարման:ՈՒ ինչքան շուտ գլխի ընկնեն զույգերը,նամանավանդ նրանք,ովքեր առանց լուրջ դաստիրակության են ամուսնացել ու չեն համապատասխանում միմյանց,այնքան քիչ ժամանակ կկորցնեն ունեցած միակ ու ոչ հեվերժ կյանքից :


…ավելին ասեմ… ըստ էության եթե ուշադիր դիտենք պատմությունը ապա շատ հստակ ա որ սեռական ակտը, կամ կյանքը դիտվել ա որպես արվեստ… թող չզարմանան, բայց իրականում սեքսը ոչ միայն ակտն ա այլ դրա հետևանքով ստացած բավականություն/բավարարվածությունը, ընդորում *երկկողմանի/միաժամանակ*… միակողմանին հաշիվ չի… 

…ոնց որ հասկացա արդեն տուգանայինիս ժամերը մոտենում են…

----------


## Մինա

Չեմ կարծում,Մեֆ ջան,թեմայի վերնագիրը հստակ պատկերացում  է տալիս թեմայի բովանդակության մասին,այնպես որ ազատ ես արտահայտվելու ,առանց իհարկե ցենզուրայից դուրս բառեր օգտագործելու:Հակառակ դեպքում թեման էլ չէր լինի:

----------

keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (26.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պոռնոգրաֆիան ապրանք ա ու ես կասեի ավելի քիչ վնասակար քան ալկոհոլը կամ սիգարետը, բայց աեմն բան էլ եթե չարաշահես կարա իրա վատ ազդեցությունն ունենալ… կամ եթե արգիլես, դա, էլ ավելի վատ արդյունք կարա տա… օրինակ ասենք մահմեդական երկրներում որտեղ պոռնոգրաֆիան արգիլված ա, բայց իհարկե գիտենք որ ամեն ինչ էլ արվում ա, բայց կա մի երևույթ… ջահելությունը որը սկսում ա ապրել սեռական հասության շրջան, ինչ որ ձևով պետք ա դիմակայի էդ անտեր հորմոններին… առաջին հայացքից հումորային թեմա կարող ա թվա, բայց հետևանքները կարան շատ բարբարոսական լինեն… 

…իմ փիսոյին որ հլա չէինք կռտել, խելքը միտքը դուրսն էր, մի հատ կատվի ձեն էր լսում, մի անգամից վազում էր դռան մոտ ու ես որ դեմն էի կանգնում, կռվում էր հետս… ինքը ցռռան փիսո էր, բայց հետս կռվում էր…

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2013), Jarre (27.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չեմ կարծում,Մեֆ ջան,թեմայի վերնագիրը հստակ պատկերացում  է տալիս թեմայի բովանդակության մասին,այնպես որ ազատ ես արտահայտվելու ,առանց իհարկե *ցենզուրայից դուրս բառեր* օգտագործելու:Հակառակ դեպքում թեման էլ չէր լինի:


Մեֆը մնացած թեմաներում ինչքան քֆուր կա տալիս ա, էս թեմայում լրիվ կուլտուրական ա գրում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2013), Freeman (27.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (27.05.2013), Varzor (28.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը մնացած թեմաներում ինչքան քֆուր կա տալիս ա, էս թեմայում լրիվ կուլտուրական ա գրում


ապեր, ոռս քաքոտ ա… մի բան եղավ հանելու են Ակումբից (կարող ա բարին էլ էտ ա)… հետո… էսի քֆուրի թեմա չի… իրականում էն ինչ որ պոռնոգրաֆիայի մեջ կատարվում ա, որպես քֆուր օգտագործվում ա այլ թեմաներում ու բնագավառներում, բայց արի ու տես որ մարդիկ մեծ հաճույքով դիտում են էդ "քֆուրները"… պարադոքս ա, չէ՞…

----------

Freeman (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես պոռնոֆիլմեր չեմ սիրում, երբեք էլ չեմ սիրել: Մանավանդ չեմ սիրել խմբակային նայելը, ինձ համար ամաչելու ա: Չէ, ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք, ոչ թե մտածում եմ, որ ամոթ ա, այլ ես ինքս ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում, ուրիշները նայում են` իրանք գիտեն, ես մի տեսակ նեղվում եմ: Ու ընդհանրապես որոշ թեմաների մասին չեմ սիրում խոսել, գրել` խնդրեմ, գրում եմ, բայց անմիջական զրույցը ավելի դժվար ա: Եղբորս հետ նույնիսկ չեմ կարող խոսալ էդպիսի թեմաներից, ում հետ համարյա մի տարիքի ենք: Իհարկե, յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն ա որոշում, բայց ինձ թվում ա` սեքսը լավ ա միայն երկուսով ու երբ դու մասնակից ես ու առանց հանդիսականների, այդ թվում նաև` առանց հետագայում պատմելու ու ունկնդիրների: Էն ամերիկական դեռահասների կինոներում հատկապես աղջիկների մոտ ա, որ ընկերուհին առաջին անգամ սեքսով ա զբաղվելու, մնացած ընկերուհիները սպասում են անհամբեր` ո՞նց անցավ, բա հետո՞, էլ ի՞նչ հետո: Կինոյից դուրս մեզ մոտ տղաների մոտ էլ ա ընդունված, քեզ սկի էլ հետաքրքիր չի, բայց ինքը ոգևորված պատմում ա: Գուցե ես հետամնաց եմ, բայց ինտիմը ես ինտիմ եմ հասկանում:

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2013), CactuSoul (27.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (27.05.2013), Ripsim (27.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.05.2013), Varzor (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013), Մինա (27.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես պոռնոֆիլմեր չեմ սիրում, երբեք էլ չեմ սիրել: Մանավանդ չեմ սիրել խմբակային նայելը, ինձ համար ամաչելու ա: Չէ, ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք, ոչ թե մտածում եմ, որ ամոթ ա, այլ ես ինքս ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում, ուրիշները նայում են` իրանք գիտեն, ես մի տեսակ նեղվում եմ: Ու ընդհանրապես որոշ թեմաների մասին չեմ սիրում խոսել, գրել` խնդրեմ, գրում եմ, բայց անմիջական զրույցը ավելի դժվար ա: Եղբորս հետ նույնիսկ չեմ կարող խոսալ էդպիսի թեմաներից, ում հետ համարյա մի տարիքի ենք: Իհարկե, յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն ա որոշում, բայց ինձ թվում ա` սեքսը լավ ա միայն երկուսով ու երբ դու մասնակից ես ու առանց հանդիսականների, այդ թվում նաև` առանց հետագայում պատմելու ու ունկնդիրների: Էն ամերիկական դեռահասների կինոներում հատկապես աղջիկների մոտ ա, որ ընկերուհին առաջին անգամ սեքսով ա զբաղվելու, մնացած ընկերուհիները սպասում են անհամբեր` ո՞նց անցավ, բա հետո՞, էլ ի՞նչ հետո: Կինոյից դուրս մեզ մոտ տղաների մոտ էլ ա ընդունված, քեզ սկի էլ հետաքրքիր չի, բայց ինքը ոգևորված պատմում ա: Գուցե ես հետամնաց եմ, բայց ինտիմը ես ինտիմ եմ հասկանում:


Շին ջան, մենք ստեղ ոչ թե խոսում ենք բուն սեքսուալ ակտից այլ պոռնոգրաֆիայից որպես երևույթ, ոլորտ կամ եսիմինչ… մենք ակտն ինքնին չենք քննարկում, ամաչելու բան չկա… 

… ու լավ ես անում որ ախպորդ հետ սեքսից չես խոսում… սեքսից պտի խոսես էն մարդու հետ որի հետ սեքս ես անում… թե չէ ախպորդ հետ որ խոսես, մի բան կասի, խորհուրդ կտա, կեթաս կփորձես ու լրիվ հակառակ ռեակցիա կտա… քո պարտնյորն ա կարևոր ու խոսալը մեծ մասն ա կազմում սեքսի… չենք ասում չաչանակություն պետք ա արվի, բայց պտի խոսացվի… 

…ու ասեմ, պատմելուց ավելացնում ուռճացնում են… մի հավատա, գլուխ են գովում…

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, մենք ստեղ ոչ թե խոսում ենք բուն սեքսուալ ակտից այլ պոռնոգրաֆիայից որպես երևույթ, ոլորտ կամ եսիմինչ… մենք ակտն ինքնին չենք քննարկում, ամաչելու բան չկա… 
> 
> … ու լավ ես անում որ ախպորդ հետ սեքսից չես խոսում… սեքսից պտի խոսես էն մարդու հետ որի հետ սեքս ես անում… թե չէ ախպորդ հետ որ խոսես, մի բան կասի, խորհուրդ կտա, կեթաս կփորձես ու լրիվ հակառակ ռեակցիա կտա… քո պարտնյորն ա կարևոր ու խոսալը մեծ մասն ա կազմում սեքսի… չենք ասում չաչանակություն պետք ա արվի, բայց պտի խոսացվի… 
> 
> …ու ասեմ, պատմելուց ավելացնում ուռճացնում են… մի հավատա, գլուխ են գովում…


Հասկանում եմ, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի որ էս թեմայում գրառում էի անում, գրառումս արեցի էն չափով, ինչքանով ինձ թեման հետաքրքրեց:  :Smile: 

Ես հիմնականում թեմաները սխալ եմ հասկանում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հասկանում եմ, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի որ էս թեմայում գրառում էի անում, գրառումս արեցի էն չափով, ինչքանով ինձ թեման հետաքրքրեց: 
> 
> Ես հիմնականում թեմաները սխալ եմ հասկանում:


սխալ հարց չես շոշափել Շին ջան… շատ դժվար ա մնալ ուղիղ մի գծի վրա ու չշեղվել… ըստ էության քո ասածը կարևոր երևույթ ա, չնայած անձնական ա, բայց իրա մեջ մշակութային էլեմենտ ա պարունակում… պոռնոգրաֆիայի ներխուժումը հետսովետական հայաստան կամ դրա գաղտնի առկայությունը սովետի ժամանակ մեծ դեր ա խաղում պոռնոգրաֆիայի ընկալման մեջ… օրինակ էն որ "ընգերներով հավաքվում են պոռնո նայելու"… սա շատ տարօրինակ բան ա ու քո մոտեցումն էս դեպքում ավելի նորմալ ա քան էն "նորմը" որ կա…

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2013), CactuSoul (27.05.2013), Շինարար (27.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեմայի շրջանակներում, շատ տեղին ա ասված.

Մի անխելք , քարը քցեց, տասը խելոք չկարացան հանեն  :LOL: 

Հերթական անլուրջ քննարկումն ա զարգանում  :Think:

----------

Vaio (27.05.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Առաջներում (90-ականների սկզբին) վիդեոբուտկեք (չգիտեմ էլ ինչ անվանեմ դրանց) էին բացվում, որտեղ վիդեոֆիլմեր էին ցուցադրում: Հավաքվում էին էդտեղ, փողով կինոներ նայում:  Արևմտյան այն ժամանակվա համար որակյալ ֆիլմերի քաղց էր: Շատ տարածված էին արևելյան մարտարվեստների մասին ֆիլմերը կամ  «Ռեմբո»-ներն ու «Միայնակ գայլերը»:  :Jpit: ) Հետաքրքիր ժամանակներ էին: Հա ու էդ բուտկեքում երեկոյան ժամերին ցուցադրում էին նաև մեծահասակների ֆիլմեր: Մենք էլ որոշեցինք ընկերոջ հետ գնալ: Գնացինք, նայեցինք Չաք Նորիսի կինոն: Տղամարդիկ կայմին հավաքված: Սրանք սաղ եկել էին փողով պոռնո նայելու: Ու հիմա որ հիշում եմ էդ իրավիճակը, ինձ բացում ա մի ուրիշ ձև...  :LOL:  

Էդ մարդիկ իրականում բոլորը իրար գիտեին: Ասենք՝ հարևաններ էին, էն մյուսը հնարավոր է՝ դպրոցում դասատու էր, մյուսը՝ ոստիկան և այլն: Ու հասկանալի էր, որ էս մարդիկ մեկը մեկից ամաչում են, չեն խոսում, չեն շփվում միմյանց հետ: Կարծես՝ այդպես լռելյայն դաշինք էին կնքել, որ մենք սաղս, ճիշտ է, հիմա այս պոռնոն կնայենք, ու կմոռանանք այդ խայտառակության մասին: Վաղը կհանդիպենք փողոցում, աշխատավայրում և այլն, բայց մենք բոլորս արդեն մոռացած կլինենք դրա մասին: Ինձ թվում է՝ մարդիկ կային, որ շատ կուզենային փախչել այդտեղից, բայց պոռնո նայելու անզուսպ ու անհագ ցանկությունը նրանց ստիպում էր մնալ այդ բուտկայում ու դիմանալ խայտռակությանը: :Jpit: ) Հետաքրքիր հոգեբանություն է:

Իմ ու ընկերոջս պոռնո նայելու սպասումից չափերով ահագին մեծացածին (դե հասկացաք՝ ինչին) չէր էդ ամեն ինչը, որովհետև մենք 4-5-րդ դասարան էինք: :LOL:  Որևիցե մեկն այդ բիձեքից զարմանալիորեն չասաց՝ էս երեխեքն ինչու՞ են նայում: Վերջը… Մարտաֆիլմի ավարտից հետո՝ էս աշխատացնողը երկու վիդեոկասետ վերցրեց եկավ ու դիմեց հավաքված հանդիստեսին.

-Տղե՛րք, երկու կասետ կա: Էս մինը նոր են պիրել (բերել), սեքս ա, պոռնո չի էլի… Էս մինն էլ դե էրեգվա պոռնոն ա (այսինքն՝ այդ բիձեքի մեջ մարդիկ կային, որ ամեն օր գնում ու նույն ֆիլմը նայում էին  :LOL: ): Հիմի վե՞րն եք ուզում մտիկ անեք: Սեքսը՞, թե՞ երեգվա պոռնոն…  :LOL: 

Լսվեցին այդ 20 հոգանոց գաղջ դահլիճի հանդիսատեսի միաբերան բացականչությունները.
-Պոռն՜ոն, պոռնո՛ն, պոռնո՛ն… 

Հիմա որ հիշում եմ այս ամենը, հասկանում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է այդ անիմաստ ու մարդկանց վնասակար տաբուները հանվեն ու իրականում այսպես ճիշտ է: Ուզում ես նայիր, ուզում ես մի նայիր: Էդ մարդկանց հիշում եմ ու խղճում մի տեսակ:

----------

AniwaR (30.05.2013), Ariadna (27.05.2013), boooooooom (28.05.2013), CactuSoul (28.05.2013), Chuk (28.05.2013), Jarre (28.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), Moonwalker (27.05.2013), Peace (27.05.2013), Sagittarius (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013), Հայկօ (27.05.2013), Մինա (27.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2013), Շինարար (27.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.05.2013), Վահե-91 (27.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայկական ալիքներով առավոտից իրիկուն  ցուցադրվող պոռռռռռնոյից զզվում եմ:

----------


## Freeman

> Հայկական ալիքներով առավոտից իրիկուն  ցուցադրվող պոռռռռռնոյից զզվում եմ:


Էդ պոռնոն չեն ցուցադրում, այլ մեր ուղեղների հետ են անում:

----------

Jarre (28.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ եթե համարյա թե բոլոր առողջ մարդիկ սեքսով սիրում են զբաղվել ու զբաղվում են, ո՞նց կարա սեքս կամ պոռնո նայելը վատ ազդի՞։ Զբաղվելը վատ չի ազդում նայելը պիտի ազդի։

Ես հիմա էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա ավելի շատ ճաշակի ու կարծիքի հարց ա՝ ուզում ես նայիր, ուզում ես՝ ոչ։

Վատ կամ լավ ազդեցության մասին.... Եթե մեկը Batman դիտելուց հետո որոշում ա 16-րդ հարկից գցվի, ուրեմն պրոբլեմը ոչ թե Բեթմենի մեջ ա, այլ մարդու։

Իսկ թեման իրականում լուրջ ա։ Որովհետև պոռնոն կամ սեքսը «վատ», «խայտառակ» որակելով խայտառակ ա որակավորվում հենց բուն սեքսի պրոցեսը ու դա կարա շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ առաջացնի մարդու սեռական կյանքում։ 

Դրա համար փոշմանում եմ, որ ժամանակին ավելի հակված եմ եղել տենց մտածելու  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (30.05.2013), Freeman (28.05.2013), keyboard (28.05.2013), Rammstein (28.05.2013), Sagittarius (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Մարկիզ (28.05.2013), Մինա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Jarre ջան, շատ ճիշտ եզրակացության ես հանգել:
Անդամների ավելի վաղ արտահայտած մտքերից մեկն էլ կախվածությունն է,որ կարող է լուրջ խոչընդոտ հանդիսանալ զույգերի հետագա սեռական կյանքի վրա:Բայց ամեն ինչից կախվածություն էլ կարող է տհաճ հետևանքներ ունենալ,նույնիսկ `ուտելիքից:Հետո կարծում եմ մարդու տարիքն էլ իր կարևոր տեղն ունի էս հարցում,նամանավանդ `աղջիկների ու կանանց :Ի հակառակ տղամարդկանց, աղջիկները (շատ հնարավոր է ընդհանրապես դեռահասները) այդ տարիքում  կարող է նույնիսկ տհաճություն ստանան նման ֆիլմերից,եթե իհարկե նայեն:Ժամանակը թող գա,բարին էլ հետը:Ես էլ զեյթունից էի զզվում ժամանակին(անկապ):Բայց մեծ լրջությամբ կասեմ,կկրկնեմ` սեքը,սիրով զբաղվելը մեր կյանքի անքակտելի մասն է կազմում,ապրեք ազատ,աչքներդ բաց ձեզ հասանելիք ուրախությունները քանի կարողանում եք,որովհետև հակադարձ համեմատական են ժամանակն ու հաճույքը,ինչքան հասկանում ես դրա իմաստը ,այնքան պակասում են հնարավորություններդ: :Victory:

----------

boooooooom (28.05.2013), Jarre (28.05.2013), keyboard (28.05.2013), Mephistopheles (28.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեման նոսթալժի դառավ, սպասեք մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ:
Դեռ երևի 7-9 դասարան էինք, որ մեծերից լսում էինք, թե մեր կինոյի շենքում 200 դրամով պոռնոֆիլմեր են ցուցադրվում: Հետաքրքրությունը պատել էր, թե ինչը ոնց ա, բայց "ամոթն" ու ճանաչվելու "վախը" ավելի ազդեցիկ էին: Վերջը մեջներս "ուժ" գտանք մի 20 օր էլ 600 դրամ հավաքեցինք ու երեքով գնացինք պոռնոյի տոմս գնելու:
Մեր ժամանակ, արդեն էլ կինո մինո հասկացությունը վերացել էր և թե ինչ ա կինոյում կինո նայելը լսել էինք ծնողներից ու ես պատկերանում էի, որ պիտի մտնենք ներս, մեծ դահլիճ պիտի լինի լիքը մարդ, մեծ էկրան սավանի տեսքով ու ֆիմը ցուցադրվի, բայց...
Բայց մտնում ենք ներս 2 ջադու են նստած, սկի չեն էլ հարցնում քանի տարեկան ես ու 600 դրամը վերցնելով, մեկն ասում է.
-Գնացեք էն դուռը բացեք մտեք ներս հեսա կմիացնեն:
Մտնում ենք էդ դռնից, մի 10-15 աթոռ ա դրած, որոնց վրայի կաշին պոկված ա ու տակի գուբկայի փոշին քսվում ա շորորիդ, մի քիչ հեռու մի հատ սովետական Գորիզոնտ հեռուստացույց ա դրված, էն եղնիկի պես ոտերով, վրան էլ մի վիդեոմագնիտոֆոն:
Մի քիչ սպասեցինք մի 5 հոգի էլ եկան, մեզանից մեծ, էս ջադուներից մեկն եկավ, լույսը անջատեց կասետը դրեց փլեյ տվեց ու երևի գնաց, որտև էլ ֆիմը սկսելուց հետո հետաքրքիր չէր թե ով ինչ ա անում, քանզի առաջին անգամ նման տեսարան էինք տեսնում:
Մի քանի դրվագ անցավ ու կարծես սովորական դարձավ ու մոտ մի կես ժամ անց, արդեն դուրս եկանք:
Էլ չխոսացինք էլ էդ թեմայով ու անցավ գնաց, հետո երբեմնն-երբեմն տղեքը դեսից դենից կասետ էին հայթհայթում, մեկ-մեկ նայում էինք:
Հետո հետաքրքությունը սպառվեց ու էլ տենց "տենչանք" չկար նայելու: Դե հիմա էլ զատո էլ ինտերենտում ինչ ասես կտեսնես:
Հա մոռացա ասեմ, մի 2 տարի առաջ Ամստերդամում էի ու կոլլեգայիս ասածով. "Էլ ինչ Ամստերդամ, եթե կարմիր լապտերների փողոցում չէս եղել":
Գնացինք, քայլում ենք, "զմայլվում" վիտրինաների հետևը կանգնած աղջիկներով, մեկ էլ մի երիտասարդ մոտեցավ ու ջարդած անգլերենով հարցրեց, թե չենք ցանկանա արդյոք ռեալ պոռնո շոու դիտել, էս կոլլեգաս, որ անգլերենից ծյու-ծյու էր, միայն պոռնո բառը հասկացավ ու ինձ սկսեց հարցա... էն բանից  անել, թե ինչ էր ասում էդ ոսւտեն, ես էլ բացատրեցի, կպավ, բա թե գնանք նայենք, աշխարհ մեռնել կա. 30 եվրո ամեն մեկիս մուտքը + 2 զովացուցիչ ըմպելիք կամ գարեջուր:
Մտանք ներս, փոքր թատրոնի նման տեղ էր, մոտ 30 նաստարանով, բավականին էլ մարդաշատ էր, ընդորում, զույգեր, այսինքն աղջիկ տղա և ինչն էր զարմանալի մի ընտանիք, ես էդպես ենթադրեցի, քանզի կինն ու տղամարդը հաստատ ամուսիններ էին կամ զաույգ իսկ էն երկու հետների աղջիկները իրենցից բավականին ջահել էին: Մի խոսքով հարմար տեղավորվեցինք ու շոուն սկսեց, սկզբում մի աղջիկ էր մենակ, հետո եկու աղջիկ ու վերջում զույգ` տղա ու աղջիկ:
Ազնվությամբ, ոչ մի ֆիզոլոգիական փոփոխություն չեղավ մոտս, թե հայավարի մտածելակերպս էր դեռ աշխատում, թե կողքերս ավելի շատ էի նայում չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում մինչև վերջ մնալու ցակնություն էլ չկար, կոլլեգայիս ասեցի գնում եմ զուգարան ու դուրս եկա ծխելու:
Էդ էլ պոռնոյի իմ նոստալժին, այդուամենայնիվ կախվածություն չունեմ երևի, իսկականն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս:

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2013), Հայկօ (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (28.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Մինչև հոսանքի,հեռուստացույցի ու վիդեոների հայտնագործումը էս խեղճ մարդկությունը էդպես կույս կույս ,աչքերը փակ ,թունդ բարոյական ապրում էր ,էլի:Հետո միանգամից այլասերվեց , խորացավ ու պղծվե՞ց մեղքերի մեջ:





> ո՞նց, մի քանի լինկ դնե՞մ





> էս թեման խի՞ ա սենց անուշադրության մատնվել… հլա մի հատ վերակենդանացրեք…





Մնալով թեմայի սահմաններում  :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (30.05.2013), keyboard (28.05.2013), Mephistopheles (28.05.2013), Sagittarius (28.05.2013), Մարկիզ (28.05.2013), Վահե-91 (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ եթե համարյա թե բոլոր առողջ մարդիկ սեքսով սիրում են զբաղվել ու զբաղվում են, ո՞նց կարա սեքս կամ պոռնո նայելը վատ ազդի՞։ Զբաղվելը վատ չի ազդում նայելը պիտի ազդի։
> 
> Ես հիմա էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա ավելի շատ ճաշակի ու կարծիքի հարց ա՝ ուզում ես նայիր, ուզում ես՝ ոչ։
> 
> Վատ կամ լավ ազդեցության մասին.... Եթե մեկը Batman դիտելուց հետո որոշում ա 16-րդ հարկից գցվի, ուրեմն պրոբլեմը ոչ թե Բեթմենի մեջ ա, այլ մարդու։
> 
> Իսկ թեման իրականում լուրջ ա։ Որովհետև պոռնոն կամ սեքսը «վատ», «խայտառակ» որակելով խայտառակ ա որակավորվում հենց բուն սեքսի պրոցեսը ու դա կարա շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ առաջացնի մարդու սեռական կյանքում։ 
> 
> *Դրա համար փոշմանում եմ, որ ժամանակին ավելի հակված եմ եղել տենց մտածելու*


հեչ էլ մի փոշմանի… մարդը դինամիկ էակ ա… մանավանդ ինտելեկտը… որ կուզես իմանաս, էտի լավ նշան ա…

----------

Jarre (28.05.2013), Մինա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/05/28/garegin-b/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/05/28/garegin-b/


Հասկացանք պոռնոյի բաժինն ա Տրիբուն, բայց չասինք էդ աստիճանի… ստեղ 17-21 տարեկան երեխեք կան որ կարդում են գրածներդ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասկացանք պոռնոյի բաժինն ա Տրիբուն, բայց չասինք էդ աստիճանի… ստեղ 17-21 տարեկան երեխեք կան որ կարդում են գրածներդ…


Ապեր, նորմալ պոռնոյի հետ կապված քննարկելու բան չեմ տեսնում - բոլոր առողջ մարդիկ պիտի դա սիրեն: ես որ շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

keyboard (28.05.2013), Mephistopheles (28.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

Մեկը ես կախվածության մեջ եմ այս երևույթից քանի որ նույնիսկ եթե ես չեմ նայում դա իմ միտքը արթեն փչացրելա ու ես շատ , ես չգիտեմ թե ինչպես արտահայտեմ թե ինչքան շատ եմ ուզում ազատվել նմանատիպ մտքերից ու ֆանտազիաներից որոնք տանում ու արթեն ինձ ամրապնդել են մեղքերի մեք որից դուրս գալը դեռ ահավոր դժվար եմ համարում:

Կարո՞ղ եք ասել թե ինչպես ազատվեմ պորնո-կախվածությունից:

----------


## keyboard

> Մեկը ես կախվածության մեջ եմ այս երևույթից քանի որ նույնիսկ եթե ես չեմ նայում դա իմ միտքը արթեն փչացրելա ու ես շատ , ես չգիտեմ թե ինչպես արտահայտեմ թե ինչքան շատ եմ ուզում ազատվել նմանատիպ մտքերից ու ֆանտազիաներից որոնք տանում ու արթեն ինձ ամրապնդել են մեղքերի մեք որից դուրս գալը դեռ ահավոր դժվար եմ համարում:
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք ասել թե ինչպես ազատվեմ պորնո-կախվածությունից:


1. Պոռնո նայելը մեղք չի
2. Ֆանտազիաներ ունենում են բոլորը


Եվ վեջապես, ֆանտազիաներդ իրականացրու, ավելի շատ սեքսով զբաղվի:
Չնայած, որ դու սեքսը մեղք ես համարում, երևի էլ հետդարձի ճամփա չկա

----------

Chuk (29.05.2013), Jarre (29.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Sagittarius (29.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.05.2013), Հայկօ (29.05.2013), Ձայնալար (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (29.05.2013), Տրիբուն (29.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

> 1. Պոռնո նայելը մեղք չի
> 2. Ֆանտազիաներ ունենում են բոլորը
> 
> 
> Եվ վեջապես, ֆանտազիաներդ իրականացրու, ավելի շատ սեքսով զբաղվի:
> Չնայած, որ դու սեքսը մեղք ես համարում, երևի էլ հետդարձի ճամփա չկա


Դրանք մեղք են այնել ինչպիսին ... 

1.   Աստվածաշնչի 7-րդ պատվիրանը - *Մի շնանար* (Ելից. 20:14)

2.   *Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց. «Մի՛ շնանար». իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. ամէն մարդ, որ կնոջ նայում է նրան ցանկանալու համար, արդէն շնացաւ նրա հետ իր սրտում։*
Աւետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի - 5:27-28

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրանք մեղք են այնել ինչպիսին ... 
> 
> 1.   Աստվածաշնչի 7-րդ պատվիրանը - *Մի շնանար* (Ելից. 20:14)
> 
> 2.   *Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց. «Մի՛ շնանար». իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. ամէն մարդ, որ կնոջ նայում է նրան ցանկանալու համար, արդէն շնացաւ նրա հետ իր սրտում։*
> Աւետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի - 5:27-28


Ընգեր քեզ ո՞վ ա խնդրում շնանաս: Մի շնացի, ու մեղք մի գործի: Պոռնո նայի ու զբաղվի նայածովդ: Դրա մասին Աստվածաշնչում հաստատ բան չկա գրած:

----------

Chuk (29.05.2013), Jarre (29.05.2013), keyboard (29.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Sagittarius (29.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.05.2013), Արէա (29.05.2013), Հայկօ (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (29.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

Ձեր նմաններն են որ մարդկանց տանում են դեպի կործանման ...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ձեր նմաններն են որ մարդկանց տանում են դեպի կործանման ...


Չէ։

----------

Jarre (29.05.2013), Ձայնալար (29.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Դրանք մեղք են այնել ինչպիսին ... 
> 
> 1.   Աստվածաշնչի 7-րդ պատվիրանը - *Մի շնանար* (Ելից. 20:14)
> 
> 2.   *Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց. «Մի՛ շնանար». իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. ամէն մարդ, որ կնոջ նայում է նրան ցանկանալու համար, արդէն շնացաւ նրա հետ իր սրտում։*
> Աւետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի - 5:27-28



Ապեր, ես չգիտեմ քո Աստվածաշնչում ինչ ա գրած ու քո Աստվածը քեզ ինչ ա ասում, ես քրիստոնեա հայ եմ, հավատում դավանում եմ քրիստոնեությանը, առաքելական եկեղեցուն, բայց ոչ կաթողիկոսին ու սուտի տերտերներին ու նրանց ովքեր հավայի քարոզներ են անում:
Իմ Աստվածն ու իմ կրոնը ինձ ասում ա, սիրիր ու շատացրու սերունդդ ու էդ սերը նույն Աստվածաշնչում ներկայացնում ա, թե ոնց ա պետք սիրել ու սեր անել, երևի ընգեր քո Աստվածը քեզ կշնորհի հոգևոր բեղմնավորման շնորհով ու դու առանց կին ցանկանալու ու նրա հետ շնանանլու բազում լիքը զավակներ կունենաս  :Wink: 

ԱմԷն  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (29.05.2013), Հայկօ (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեր նմաններն են որ մարդկանց տանում են դեպի կործանման ...


Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն սաղս արդեն կործանված ենք, Մնովակ ախպեր, քեզնից բռնած, ինձով պրծած, արի գոնե թուլանանք ու հաճույք ստանանք: Ի՞նչ լավ կինո խորհուրդ կտաս:

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.05.2013), Հայկօ (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (29.05.2013), Տրիբուն (29.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

> Ապեր, ես չգիտեմ քո Աստվածաշնչում ինչ ա գրած ու քո Աստվածը քեզ ինչ ա ասում, ես քրիստոնեա հայ եմ, հավատում դավանում եմ քրիստոնեությանը, առաքելական եկեղեցուն, բայց ոչ կաթողիկոսին ու սուտի տերտերներին ու նրանց ովքեր հավայի քարոզներ են անում:
> Իմ Աստվածն ու իմ կրոնը ինձ ասում ա, սիրիր ու շատացրու սերունդդ ու էդ սերը նույն Աստվածաշնչում ներկայացնում ա, թե ոնց ա պետք սիրել ու սեր անել, երևի ընգեր քո Աստվածը քեզ կշնորհի հոգևոր բեղմնավորման շնորհով ու դու առանց կին ցանկանալու ու նրա հետ շնանանլու բազում լիքը զավակներ կունենաս 
> 
> ԱմԷն


նախ առաջինը, քո ու իմ աստվածներ չկան , կա մեկ Աստված որը մեկՆա բոլորի համար: Եթե դու Քրիստոնեա էս ու նույնիսկ դավանում ես հավատքը ապա դու ամենայն հավանականությամբ տեղյակ չես որ (ինչպես գրել ես) սիրել ու սեր անել (կամել գրած իրանց անունով - սեռական գործողություն կատարել, սեքսով զբաղվել) թույլատրվումա միայն պսակադրված տղամարդուն ու կնոջը միմիանց հետ: Հիմա կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն գրել թե նաև որ դեպքերում, բայց համոզված եմ Օնանիստ ակումբականները դա չեն էլ հասկանա: 
*Ժողովուրդ - թարգեք կեղտոտել եթերը*

----------


## Մինա

> Դրանք մեղք են այնել ինչպիսին ... 
> 
> 1.   Աստվածաշնչի 7-րդ պատվիրանը - *Մի շնանար* (Ելից. 20:14)
> 
> 2.   *Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց. «Մի՛ շնանար». իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. ամէն մարդ, որ կնոջ նայում է նրան ցանկանալու համար, արդէն շնացաւ նրա հետ իր սրտում։*
> Աւետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի - 5:27-28


Էստեղ արդեն պիտի քննարկենք աստվածաշնչի ազդեցությունը մարդու հոգեբանության ու անհատականության ձևավորման վրա:Ի՞նչ վնաս կամ օգուտ է տալիս:Ինչպե՞ս է ազդում չամուսնացածների և ամուսնացածների վրա:
Հ.գ. Ինձ էլ երևի մտքում արդեն մի քանի անգամ գնդակահարած կլինի mnowak-ը(անկապ):
Հ.հ.գ. տարբերակ չկա՞ մեր mnowak եղբայրը արգելափակված ակումբցի լինի,ինչ որ շատ եմ նմանացնում windows7-in:

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013)

----------


## mnowak

> Էստեղ արդեն պիտի քննարկենք աստվածաշնչի ազդեցությունը մարդու հոգեբանության ու անհատականության ձևավորման վրա:Ի՞նչ վնաս կամ օգուտ է տալիս:Ինչպե՞ս է ազդում չամուսնացածների և ամուսնացածների վրա:
> Հ.գ. Ինձ էլ երևի մտքում արդեն մի քանի անգամ գնդակահարած կլինի mnowak-ը(անկապ):
> Հ.հ.գ. տարբերակ չկա՞ մեր mnowak եղբայրը արգելափակված ակումբցի լինի,ինչ որ շատ եմ նմանացնում windows7-in:


Այո՛ չարը իր դեմքը բաց ցույց է տալիս առանց թակցնելու (ես կոնկրետ քեզ նկատի չունեմ Մինա): Ուզում եք բլոկ դրեք ինչ ուզում եք արեք , ես ձեզ միայն ցանկանում եմ որ ձեր կյանքում անպայման գա էն օրը որ դուք հասկանաք թե ոչ միայն գործով այլ նաև խոսքով ու մտքով ինչ մեղքեր եք գործել ու քանի հոգի կարողա ձեր ազդեցությունից տուժած լինի - ու անպայման գնաք խոստովանության ու մի օր սկսեք ապրել ճիշտ:

Ես windows7-ը չեմ ... ես Windows 3.1-ն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մեկը ես կախվածության մեջ եմ այս երևույթից քանի որ նույնիսկ եթե ես չեմ նայում դա իմ միտքը արթեն փչացրելա


եթե ստաբիլ սեքս չունես (կամ երկար ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չունես), բնականաբար պետք ա մտածես դրա մասին ու ինչքան երկար չունենաս, էնքան ավելի բուռն ֆանտազիաներ կունենաս դրա մասին  :Jpit:  այ աննորմալ ու վատ կլիներ, որ դրա պահանջը չունենաիր  :Pardon:  բուժման մեթոդը քեզ արդեն մի քանի հոգի ասել են  :Smile: 





> ես չգիտեմ թե ինչպես արտահայտեմ թե ինչքան շատ եմ ուզում ազատվել նմանատիպ մտքերից ու ֆանտազիաներից


ահա, ես էլ ուզում եմ գիշերները քնելու սովորությունից ազատվեմ  :Dntknw:

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

> եթե ստաբիլ սեքս չունես (կամ երկար ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չունես), բնականաբար պետք ա մտածես դրա մասին ու ինչքան երկար չունենաս, էնքան ավելի բուռն ֆանտազիաներ կունենաս դրա մասին  այ աննորմալ ու վատ կլիներ, որ դրա պահանջը չունենաիր  բուժման մեթոդը քեզ արդեն մի քանի հոգի ասել են 
> 
> 
> 
> ահա, ես էլ ուզում եմ գիշերները քնելու սովորությունից ազատվեմ


Դե ուրեմն դու ու այդ նույն գաղափարի հետևորթները կարող եք հանգիստ ձեզ չհամարել Քրիստոնեա, չասել որ ճանաչում եք միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին և այլն ...
Իսկ գիշերը քնելու հետ կապված - հավատա որ ճիշտ ապրողները գիշերները շատ քիչ են քնում ու մեծ մասը իրանց առույգ են պահում ու զգում - իսկ թե ինչպես ու ինչի համար - անձնականով հարցրեք , գրեմ ... ուղակի թեման այլ չի որ այստեղ ավելի բառեր գրեմ:

----------

Մինա (29.05.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Նորմալ թեմա էր, տո: Մի հատ մոլի հավատացյալ մտավ, թեման պոռնո դառավ  :Sad:

----------

aragats (29.05.2013), keyboard (29.05.2013), Mephistopheles (29.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Sagittarius (29.05.2013), Մարկիզ (30.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (29.05.2013), Տրիբուն (29.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Chuk-ի գրառման փոխարեն,թյուրիմացաբար տակի գրառմանն եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել,շատ անհարմար բան ստացվեց,որովհետև բոլորովին չեմ կիսում,mnowak-ի կարծիքը:

----------

mnowak (29.05.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Էս ի՞նչ ինտիմ ա, ինտիմից դուրս  :Shok:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2013), keyboard (29.05.2013), Մարկիզ (30.05.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս ի՞նչ ինտիմ ա, ինտիմից դուրս


Աբեր, ինտիմ չի, պոռնո ա։

----------

Ariadna (29.05.2013), Chuk (29.05.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), keyboard (29.05.2013), Մարկիզ (30.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

*mnowak*, ես 20 տարուց ավել ինքս ապրել եմ համարյա թե նույն սկզբունքներով ինչ դու։ Ու ինձ թվում ա, որ ես քեզ շատ լավ հասկանում եմ։ Ես 20 տարիների ընթացքում չեմ կարողացել գտնել որոշակի հարցերի պատասխաններ այս թեմայի հետ կապված։ Գուցե այդ հարցերը ինչ որ կերպ օգնեն քեզ։ Օրինակ.

1) սեռական օրգանները, սեքսը ու սեռականց ցանկությունները ստեղծել ա Աստված, չէ՞։ Ի՞նչումն ա «մեղք» ասվածը թաքնված, երբ երկու չափահաս մարդիկ, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ զբաղվում են  Աստծու ստեղծած պրոցեսով։ Ինչո՞ւ ա դա նայելը (պոռնո նայելը) տենց կրիմինալ համարվում։ 

2) ի՞նչի ա Աստվածաշունչը ամենաշատը կենտրոնացած պուպուլիկի ու հեշտոցի վրա։ Ինչի՞ չկան արգելքներ քիթն ու ականջը գործածելու վրա։ Իչնի՞ ա արհեստականորեն տենց մեծ շեշտ դրվում սեռական օրգանների վրա։ Ինչի՞ ա տենց կարևորվում։ Իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Ես իսկապես լուրջ եմ հարցնում։ Իչնի՞ ա Աստված դառնում մարդու սեռական կյանքի պահապանը ու զննողը։ Դրա իմաստը, նպատակը ու օգուտը ո՞րն ա։ Ու հետո, խի՞ ա ինքը նայում, թե մարդիկ ոնց են սեքսով զբաղվում։ Էտ դեպքում դա նայելսը պոռնո նայել չի՞։

3) Պատկերացրու դու ունես մի հարևան կամ ծանոթ։ Դու ո՞նց կնայես էտ մարդուն, եթե ինքը հսկում ա իրա քառասուն տարեկան երեխայի մտքերը։ Ամեն ինչ կանտրոլի տակ ա պահում։ Ծխելու, խմելու, տկլոր աղջկան նայելու համար գլուխն ա ջարդում ու դաժը պատրաստ ա մահվամբ պատժի։ Դու տենց մարդուն ի՞նչ կանվանեիր։ Ու դու գիտե՞ս, որ եթե մարդիկ անեին էն ինչ Աստված ա անում, շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ դրա համար պատասխան կտային քրեական օրենսգրքի առաջ։ Բայց Աստված անձեռնմխելի ա էտ ու շատ հարցերում։ Ինքը կարա իրա ներշնչանքներով մարդկանց ինքնասպանության հասցնի։ Իրա տաբուներով ու անիմաստ արգելքներով։ Մարդու արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնելով։ Մարդու սովորական բնական ցանկության համար պոռնիկ, մեղավոր կոչելով մարդու մեջ անընդհատ մեղքի ու մեղավորության զգացումը աճեցնելով։ Ու քանի անչափահասներ են ինքնասպանություն գործել հենց նման գաղափարների պատճառով։ Ընդամենը էն պատճառով որ ունեցել են Աստծու պարգևած ցանկությունը ու իրանց մանկական ուղեղով փորձել են ինչ որ մի ձև բավարարեն իրանց էտ ցանկությունը։

4) Դու անկեղծ հարցրու ինքդ քեզ, եթե աշխարհում մենակ դու լինես՝ առանց աստծու, պոռնո նայելը քեզ հաճույք ու ուրախություն կպատճառի, թե՞ խղճի խայթ։ Լավ, եթե նույնիսկ ուրախություն ու հաճույք չի պատճառի, բայց քեզ վատը կդարձնի՞։ Մենակ անկեղծ պատասխանիր իքնդ քեզ։ Դու ինքդ քո խելքով կհամարե՞ս, որ դա հանցանք ա։ Եթե հա, բացատրի։ Առանց Աստվածաշնչի։ Ուղղակի ցույց տուր ինչո՞վ ա դա հանցանք։

5) Իչնի՞ ա մի պարագայում Աստված տեեեենց ուշադիր, թե դու ինչ ես նայում կոմպով ու քեզ դրա համար քլնգում հանում ա մեղավոր, իսկ օրինակ մյուս դեպքում ՝ Դավիթ թագավորի դեպքում, էն որ Դավիթը 80 անց տարիքում մրսում էր տեղաշորի մեջ ու ասեց, որ տաքանալու համար 18 տարեկան կույս ա ուզում, որ իրա հետ պառկի անկողնում, Աստված դա համարել ա էնքան արժանավայել արարք, որ Աստվածաշնչում դրա մասին գրել ա տվել (Գ Թագավորներ 1:1-2)։ Իսկ դրանից իրեք հազար տարի հետո էլ Պողոս առաքյալ անունով մի հրեա Դավթին անվանեց «Աստծու սրտի համեմատ մարդ» (Գործք. Առ. 13.22)։ Հիմա անկեղծ ասա՝ քո նայած պոռնոն ա կրիմինալ, թե՞ 80 տարեկան բիձու 18 տարեկան աղջկա հետ քնելը։ Դու քեզ խաբված չես զգո՞ւմ, որ մեկը կարա տենց բան անի ու Աստածաշնչում հայտարարվի Աստծու մարդ, իսկ դու խեղճ ու կրակ պոռնոյի համար համարվում ես մեղավոր։

Ու սենց շատ տարբեր հարցեր։

----------

Ariadna (29.05.2013), Chuk (29.05.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), keyboard (29.05.2013), My World My Space (29.05.2013), Peace (30.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Sagittarius (30.05.2013), Մարկիզ (29.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (30.05.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

կայֆը գիդե՞ք որն ա, որ դուրս ա գալիս, որ ամենաուժեղ պոռնո նայողը Աստվածն ա... դե ինքը ամենուր ա , չէ՞... ինչե՜ր ասես չի տեսնում...  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (29.05.2013), Chuk (29.05.2013), Jarre (29.05.2013), keyboard (30.05.2013), Sagittarius (30.05.2013), VisTolog (29.05.2013), Աթեիստ (30.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2013), Վահե-91 (30.05.2013), Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկը ես կախվածության մեջ եմ այս երևույթից քանի որ նույնիսկ եթե ես չեմ նայում դա իմ միտքը արթեն փչացրելա ու ես շատ , ես չգիտեմ թե ինչպես արտահայտեմ թե ինչքան շատ եմ ուզում ազատվել նմանատիպ մտքերից ու ֆանտազիաներից որոնք տանում ու արթեն ինձ ամրապնդել են մեղքերի մեք որից դուրս գալը դեռ ահավոր դժվար եմ համարում:
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք ասել թե ինչպես ազատվեմ պորնո-կախվածությունից:


... go get a girl with a faraway eyes...

The Rolling Stones

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական*. *մի տեսակ մարդ անհարմար էլ ա զգում էս ուշ ժամին մոդերատորական գրի, բայց խնդրում եմ խրախճանքին վերջ տվեք, կամ էլ տեղափոխվեք ինտիմ, բանալին Արտգեոյի մոտ է*

----------

Jarre (30.05.2013), keyboard (30.05.2013), Մարկիզ (30.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկը ես կախվածության մեջ եմ այս երևույթից քանի որ նույնիսկ եթե ես չեմ նայում դա իմ միտքը արթեն փչացրելա ու ես շատ , ես չգիտեմ թե ինչպես արտահայտեմ թե ինչքան շատ եմ ուզում ազատվել նմանատիպ մտքերից ու ֆանտազիաներից որոնք տանում ու արթեն ինձ ամրապնդել են մեղքերի մեք որից դուրս գալը դեռ ահավոր դժվար եմ համարում:
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք ասել թե ինչպես ազատվեմ պորնո-կախվածությունից:


իմիջայլոց Մնոյի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա… կա նման բան, պոռնոյից կախվածություն… addiction… ես NPR-ով հաղորդում էի լսում դրա մասին… հետաքրքիրն էն ա որ դրա "բուժմամբ" առայժմ զբաղվում ա եկեղեցին որը ավելի խոշտանգում ա հիշացնում… ու ասեմ որ  addiction-ը էն ա որ որևէ երևույթ քեզ քո սովորական ռեժիմից շեղում ա, ասենք եթե մի բան պտի անեիր, թողնում ես անելիքդ ու դրանով ես զբաղվում… 

Մնո ջան, անձամբ ես կարծում եմ որ եթե դու մտնես մի առողջ կին-տղամարդ հարաբերությունների մեջ շատ հնարավոր ա որ դու կարողանաս ազատվել քո կախվածությունից… գարանտիա չի, բայց երբ որ իրական դաշտ ես բերում քո ֆանտազիաները թեկուզ որոշ չափով, դու արդեն պոռնոյի կարիք չես ունենա… ֆանտազիաներ ունենալն էլ ա առողջ բան, մի խորշի, բայց ոնց որ ամեն բան՝ չափի մեջ… երբ որ քո addiction-ը քեզ խանգարում ա ապրել ու գործել, դու մտածելու բան ունես… մեղքերն այստեղ կապ չունեն… Աստծուն հանգիստ պետք ա թողնել, էս ամեն ինչը, ըստ ձեզ աստծո ստեղծած ա… 

Սեքսը նաև իտելեկտուլ բան ա…

----------

Chuk (31.05.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), Jarre (31.05.2013), VisTolog (31.05.2013), Աթեիստ (31.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

*Mephistopheles* - շատ խորը-փիլիսոփայական ու նաև ճշտի մեջ բան էս գրես սակայն ես ունեմ ամենին բացատրություններ բայց ցավոգ թեման բավականին սեռական գրգռվածա որպեսի ես նման մանրամասները հենց էստեղ գրեմ , իսկ որտեղ որ գրեմ էստեղ մտնողները էն տեղից հաստատ կխուսափեն քանի որ մարմնական հաճույքները իրանց համար ավելի մեծ արժեք ունեն քան հոգևորը: Իսկ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ալիքով գալիս էստեղ էն մտնում ու կամքից դուրս նրանց միտքն էլ ա պղտորվում ...

Էս էիջ *մոդերատորը* երևի լքելա այս աշխարհը քանի որ մարդ կամ պետքա ՔՈՌ լինի որ չտեսնի թե ինչեր ու որտեղ ա գրվում կամ էլ էս աշխարհին չպատկանի, այլ կերպ ասած այլ աշխարհ մեկնած լինի: Mari Melikyan-ի գրածը ձեզ ևս մի օրինակ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Mephistopheles* - շատ խորը-փիլիսոփայական ու նաև ճշտի մեջ բան էս գրես սակայն ես ունեմ ամենին բացատրություններ բայց ցավոգ թեման բավականին սեռական գրգռվածա որպեսի ես նման մանրամասները հենց էստեղ գրեմ , իսկ որտեղ որ գրեմ էստեղ մտնողները էն տեղից հաստատ կխուսափեն քանի որ մարմնական հաճույքները իրանց համար ավելի մեծ արժեք ունեն քան հոգևորը: Իսկ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ալիքով գալիս էստեղ էն մտնում ու կամքից դուրս նրանց միտքն էլ ա պղտորվում ...
> 
> Էս էիջ *մոդերատորը* երևի լքելա այս աշխարհը քանի որ մարդ կամ պետքա ՔՈՌ լինի որ չտեսնի թե ինչեր ու որտեղ ա գրվում կամ էլ էս աշխարհին չպատկանի, այլ կերպ ասած այլ աշխարհ մեկնած լինի: Mari Melikyan-ի գրածը ձեզ ևս մի օրինակ:


Ապեր, հանգիստ գրի… կքննարկենք… սեքսը նաև հոգևոր ակտ ա ինձ որ հարցնես… ու եթե չամաչեք, կարելի ա քննարկել…

----------

Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> *Mephistopheles* - շատ խորը-փիլիսոփայական ու նաև ճշտի մեջ բան էս գրես սակայն ես ունեմ ամենին բացատրություններ բայց ցավոգ թեման բավականին սեռական գրգռվածա որպեսի ես նման մանրամասները հենց էստեղ գրեմ , իսկ որտեղ որ գրեմ էստեղ մտնողները էն տեղից հաստատ կխուսափեն քանի որ մարմնական հաճույքները իրանց համար ավելի մեծ արժեք ունեն քան հոգևորը: Իսկ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ալիքով գալիս էստեղ էն մտնում ու կամքից դուրս նրանց միտքն էլ ա պղտորվում ...
> 
> *Էս էիջ մոդերատորը երևի լքելա այս աշխարհը քանի որ մարդ կամ պետքա ՔՈՌ լինի որ չտեսնի թե ինչեր ու որտեղ ա գրվում կամ էլ էս աշխարհին չպատկանի, այլ կերպ ասած այլ աշխարհ մեկնած լինի: Mari Melikyan-ի գրածը ձեզ ևս մի օրինակ:*



Ապ ջան թեման պոռնոգրաֆիայի մասին ա, դրա լավ և վատ կողմերի մասին ա, դե մենք էլ քննարկում ենք էտ պոռնոն, ասենք ի՞նչ պիտի անի մոդերատորը

Հ.Գ. թեմային շատ համապատասխան երգ

----------

Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամեն ինչ կախված ա ինքնատիրապետումից: Մեկը պոռնո ա նայում ու նորմալ մարդ ա մնում հասարակության համար, մյուսը եկեղեցական խորհրդի անդամ ա, բայց ազատ ժամանակ նաև մարդասպան ա: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Rader)

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2013), Chuk (31.05.2013), Jarre (31.05.2013), keyboard (31.05.2013), Mephistopheles (31.05.2013), Quyr Qery (08.06.2013), Աթեիստ (31.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալուց հետո մտնողները ի՞նչ էին ակնկալում տեսնել, որ չտեսան ու ջղայնացան ։)
Չնայած երևի իրանք էնքան են ջղայնացել, որ էլ չեմ մտնում ու սա չեն կարդա ։)

մի հատ էլ թեմայի մեջ հղում տամ, շատ եմ սիրում էս էջը։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*www.eronsk.xxx
գրանցում ա ուզում։

----------

keyboard (31.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## mnowak

Ծայրահողություններ ... 
Դե որ ետպեսա եկեք էս թեմայի բարոյական կողմից խոսանք: 
Ո՞վ կարողա ասի թե ինչ լավ կողմ կարողա ունենա սեռական հարաբերությունը (սկսած ինքնասեքսից մինչև խմբակայինը):
Պոռնե ասելով ի՞նչ ենք առաջինը հասկանում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Պոռնե ասելով ի՞նչ ենք առաջինը հասկանում:



ՈՒրիշ մարդկանց սեռական գործողությունը քո էկրանի վրա: :Think:

----------


## mnowak

*Դավիթ* - մեկ ճիշտ պատասխան: Ուրեմն հերիք չի որ 2 անբարոյականներ (իսկ երբ տեսախցիկի առաջ ու համայն աշխարհին բացեբաց ցույց են տալիս իրենց սեռական օրգանները հերիք չի նաև զուգավորման գործողություն են կատարում) իրանց գործողությամբ իրանց փչացնում են, միհատել մեկ ուրի՞շը պետքա իրանց նայի ու փչանա: Չեմ կարծում որ ինչ-որ ճիշտ բան կա էտ դրանց նաելու մեջ:

*Վահե-91* - մոտենում ես ճիշտ մեկնությանը, քանի որ եթե ընկերուհի ապա որոշ ժամանակ անց նաև կին: Իսկ եթե կին ապա ոչ մի անբարոյականությու (նորից - եթե չորոշվի տեսախցիկի առաջ անմահացնել բեղմնավորման ակտը որպեսի ցույց տան իրենց երեխաներին):

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեման ամենից հետաքրքիրնա, հլա նայեք քանի հոգիա կարդում` *11* 
> Ու մի մասը համեստ լռում են, չհաշված հյուրերին


Հետաքրքիր ա "ինչ" են անում, չէ՞…

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեմայից դուրս, անլուրջ, վիրավորական գրառումները հնարավորինս ջնջված են։ Խնդրում եմ մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում։*

----------


## Դավիթ

> *Դավիթ* - մեկ ճիշտ պատասխան: Ուրեմն հերիք չի որ 2 անբարոյականներ (իսկ երբ տեսախցիկի առաջ ու համայն աշխարհին բացեբաց ցույց են տալիս իրենց սեռական օրգանները հերիք չի նաև զուգավորման գործողություն են կատարում) իրանց գործողությամբ իրանց *փչացնում են*, միհատել մեկ ուրի՞շը պետքա իրանց նայի ու *փչանա*: Չեմ կարծում որ ինչ-որ ճիշտ բան կա էտ դրանց նաելու մեջ:
> 
> *Վահե-91* - մոտենում ես ճիշտ մեկնությանը, քանի որ եթե ընկերուհի ապա որոշ ժամանակ անց նաև կին: Իսկ եթե կին ապա ոչ մի անբարոյականությու (նորից - եթե չորոշվի տեսախցիկի առաջ անմահացնել բեղմնավորման ակտը որպեսի ցույց տան իրենց երեխաներին):


Դոգմատիկ ես մտածում:

----------


## mnowak

Նախ ասեմ *շնորհակալություն* մոդերատորին որ վերջապես ազատեց թեման ռադիոակտիվ կեղտից:

*Դավիթ* - պատասխանում եմ հարցով - սա սխա՞լ մտածելաձևա
եթե կա մեկ այլը (մտածելաձև) որը կարող ես նմանակերպ շարադրել ու ցույց տալ քո ու քո գաղափարակիցների 
ճիշտ մտածելու ուղղությունը, ես և ամբողջ էս թեմայի դիտորդները ուշադիր քեզ ենք հետևում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախ ասեմ *շնորհակալություն* մոդերատորին որ վերջապես ազատեց թեման ռադիոակտիվ կեղտից:
> 
> *Դավիթ* - պատասխանում եմ հարցով - սա սխա՞լ մտածելաձևա
> եթե կա մեկ այլը (մտածելաձև) որը կարող ես նմանակերպ շարադրել ու ցույց տալ քո ու քո գաղափարակիցների 
> ճիշտ մտածելու ուղղությունը, ես և ամբողջ էս թեմայի դիտորդները ուշադիր քեզ ենք հետևում:


mnowak, դու ինձ անվանու՞մ ես փչացած պոռնո նայելու համար, ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ՝ հա, նայում եմ, բայց չեմ փչանում: Էսքանը քեզ լրիվ հերիք ա, հակառակն ապացուցել պարտավոր չեմ՝ անմեղության կանխավարկած: Դու ապացուցի՛ր, որ ես փչանում եմ պոռնո նայելով, բայց զգուշացնում եմ, Աստվածաշունչդ մեջ չբերես, դա իմ օրենքները չեն: 

Ինձ համար կան երկու հարթության օրենքներ՝ 

ա. Բարոյական, որը ամեն մարդ ինքն է սահմանում իրա համար: Ու մարդիկ մտերմություն են անում քիչ թե շատ նույն բարոյական օրենքներ /արժեքներ/ ունեցողների հետ:

բ. Թղթի վրա գրված: Դրան պետք է բոլորը հետևեն: ՈՒ դրանք ոչ մի դեպքում չեն կարող լինել «զգացմունքային», հիմնված ինչ-որ սուբյեկտիվ գնահատականների վրա: 

Ապեր, դու ասում ես, որ չես կարողանում զսպել սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաներդ, ես էլ՝ իմանալով քո նախորդ գրառումները, այն որ դու անչափահասի նկատմամբ հակում ունես /կարա տենց բան պատահի, բայց որ դա չկարողանաս կառավարել, դա արդեն խնդիր ա/, ասում եմ քեզ՝ դու անառողջ սեքսուալ կյանք ես վարում, մի զսպի՛ր առողջ ֆանտազիաներդ ու երբեմն փորձիր իրագործել իրական կյանքում, իսկ եթե ոչ մի կերպ ձև չունես, պոռնո նայիր, ու ինքնդ քեզ բավարարի՛ր, ուղեղդ կպարզանա, բայց շատ հաճախ չանես: Դա անապատում ջուր չխմելու նման ա, որոշ ժամանակ հետո աչքիդ միրաժներ են երևում: 
Իսկ եթե էտ ամենը քո բարոյական արժեքներին դեմ ա, ապա ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել. գնա՛ տերտերին հարցրու, բայց չզարմանաս եթե դեպրեսիադ ավելի խորանա ու մի քանի հատ էլ տուֆտա թեմա բացես ստեղ: Բայց մարդկանց խորհդների համար իրանց անբարոյական կամ փչացած անվանելուց առաջ արգումենտներդ լավ ծանրութեթև կանես:

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Դավիթ (31.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Վահե-91 (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Նախ ասեմ *շնորհակալություն* մոդերատորին որ վերջապես ազատեց թեման ռադիոակտիվ կեղտից:
> 
> *Դավիթ* - պատասխանում եմ հարցով - սա սխա՞լ մտածելաձևա
> եթե կա մեկ այլը (մտածելաձև) որը կարող ես նմանակերպ շարադրել ու ցույց տալ քո ու քո գաղափարակիցների 
> ճիշտ մտածելու ուղղությունը, ես և ամբողջ էս թեմայի դիտորդները ուշադիր քեզ ենք հետևում:


ՈՒշադրություն լավ չես դարձրել հաստատ:

_Ամեն ինչ կախված ա ինքնատիրապետումից:_

----------


## Jarre

> *Mephistopheles* - շատ խորը-փիլիսոփայական ու նաև ճշտի մեջ բան էս գրես սակայն ես ունեմ ամենին բացատրություններ բայց ցավոգ թեման բավականին սեռական գրգռվածա որպեսի ես նման մանրամասները հենց էստեղ գրեմ , իսկ որտեղ որ գրեմ էստեղ մտնողները էն տեղից հաստատ կխուսափեն քանի որ մարմնական հաճույքները իրանց համար ավելի մեծ արժեք ունեն քան հոգևորը: Իսկ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ալիքով գալիս էստեղ էն մտնում ու կամքից դուրս նրանց միտքն էլ ա պղտորվում ...
> 
> Էս էիջ *մոդերատորը* երևի լքելա այս աշխարհը քանի որ մարդ կամ պետքա ՔՈՌ լինի որ չտեսնի թե ինչեր ու որտեղ ա գրվում կամ էլ էս աշխարհին չպատկանի, այլ կերպ ասած այլ աշխարհ մեկնած լինի: Mari Melikyan-ի գրածը ձեզ ևս մի օրինակ:


*mnowak*, ուղղակի քո մտքի խորքում մի բացառի էն փաստը, որ էն ինչը քո համար սկզբունք ա, դա համաշխարհային «ճշմարտություն» չի։ Մտածի էս թեմայում գրված կարծիքների մասին։ Կարծիքի մեջ վատ բան չկա։ Առավել ևս դրանց մասին *մտածելու* մասին։

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2013), keyboard (31.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Ու ուրիշի կարծիքը մի անվանի զիբիլ։ Իմ համար էլ Աստվածաշնչի կարծիքը կարա լինի զիբիլ, բայց քեզ հարգելով զիբիլը փոխարեն հարցեր եմ տալիս։

----------

keyboard (31.05.2013), Աթեիստ (31.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

սաղ էղած չեղած գրառումներս էս թեմայում ջնջել են,  :Sad: , բայց մեկա պոռոգրաֆիան մնում ապոռնոգրաֆիա  :Jpit:

----------


## mnowak

> mnowak, դու ինձ անվանու՞մ ես փչացած պոռնո նայելու համար, ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ՝ հա, նայում եմ, բայց չեմ փչանում: Էսքանը քեզ լրիվ հերիք ա, հակառակն ապացուցել պարտավոր չեմ՝ անմեղության կանխավարկած: Դու ապացուցի՛ր, որ ես փչանում եմ պոռնո նայելով, բայց զգուշացնում եմ, Աստվածաշունչդ մեջ չբերես, դա իմ օրենքները չեն: 
> 
> Ինձ համար կան երկու հարթության օրենքներ՝ 
> 
> ա. Բարոյական, որը ամեն մարդ ինքն է սահմանում իրա համար: Ու մարդիկ մտերմություն են անում քիչ թե շատ նույն բարոյական օրենքներ /արժեքներ/ ունեցողների հետ:
> 
> բ. Թղթի վրա գրված: Դրան պետք է բոլորը հետևեն: ՈՒ դրանք ոչ մի դեպքում չեն կարող լինել «զգացմունքային», հիմնված ինչ-որ սուբյեկտիվ գնահատականների վրա: 
> 
> Ապեր, դու ասում ես, որ չես կարողանում զսպել սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաներդ, ես էլ՝ իմանալով քո նախորդ գրառումները, այն որ դու անչափահասի նկատմամբ հակում ունես /կարա տենց բան պատահի, բայց որ դա չկարողանաս կառավարել, դա արդեն խնդիր ա/, ասում եմ քեզ՝ դու անառողջ սեքսուալ կյանք ես վարում, մի զսպի՛ր առողջ ֆանտազիաներդ ու երբեմն փորձիր իրագործել իրական կյանքում, իսկ եթե ոչ մի կերպ ձև չունես, պոռնո նայիր, ու ինքնդ քեզ բավարարի՛ր, ուղեղդ կպարզանա, բայց շատ հաճախ չանես: Դա անապատում ջուր չխմելու նման ա, որոշ ժամանակ հետո աչքիդ միրաժներ են երևում: 
> Իսկ եթե էտ ամենը քո բարոյական արժեքներին դեմ ա, ապա ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել. գնա՛ տերտերին հարցրու, բայց չզարմանաս եթե դեպրեսիադ ավելի խորանա ու մի քանի հատ էլ տուֆտա թեմա բացես ստեղ: Բայց մարդկանց խորհդների համար իրանց անբարոյական կամ փչացած անվանելուց առաջ արգումենտներդ լավ ծանրութեթև կանես:


Պատասխանեմ 

Հարց - _"Աստվածաշունչդ մեջ չբերես, դա իմ օրենքները չեն"_ - նախ Աստվածաշունչը իմը չի այլ համայն մարդկությաննա, հետո դու ինքդ ես մեջ բերել այն էլ գրել էս ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ այսնիքն քո ներքին ու իրական "ես"-ը Տիրոջնա ձնտրում, իսկ վերջինի մասին կասեմ որ , նորից - այդ գրքում համայն մարդկության օրենքներն են (քիչ անց ավելի կմանրամասնեմ):

_"Ինձ համար կան երկու հարթության օրենքներ՝ - ա. Բարոյական,..."_ - Բարոյական օրենքները գրված են Սուրբ Գրքում և ամեն մարդ չի որոշում թե ինչնա բարոյական ինչը ոչ: Հակառակ դեպքում մի մարդ կարողա իրեն համար բարոյական համարի օրական 2 մարդ սպանի , 4 հոգու բռնաբարի ու 1 կատվի հետ այլանդակություններ անի - ու դա ընտ ձեզ կկոչվի ճի՞շտ , կամ բարոյակա՞ն:

_"...բ. Թղթի վրա գրված..."_ - կնշե՞ս թե որ թղթի վրա գրվածի մասին ես ուզում ասես:

Իմ մասին -
ճիշտա ես նման "հիվանդություն" ունեմ , սակայն օր առ օր ես պայքարում եմ որ գոնե մինիմում մեկ միկրոն այդ հիվանդությունից ու մտքերից ինձ լքեն: Ու իմ մոտ դա Տիրոջ շնորհիվ ստացվումա , շատ դանդաղ ու ցավոտ պրոցեսա (ցավոտ հոգու համար, քանի որ արթեն "հիվանդացել" եմ) բայց ես հաղթահարում եմ: Ասեմ թե ոնց եմ հաղթահարում - աշխատում եմ հեռուստացույց շատ քիչ նայեմ , իսկ եթե նայելու բան չի լինում ընթանրապես անջատած եմ պահում այդ սատանեկան սարքը, ինտերնետում լինում եմ զուտ աշխատանքի և նաև հոգևոր ծարավը հագեցնելու և եթե կարողանում եմ մոլորվածներին ճիշտ ճանապարհի կոորդինատների մեկ մասը ասելով:

և վերջինը - _"...պոռնո նայիր, ու ինքնդ քեզ բավարարի՛ր, ուղեղդ կպարզանա..."_ - դա շատ մեք մարմնական ու հոգու տրավմայա ու մեղք որ մարդ ինքն իրեն անումա առանց խորին գիտակցելու թե ինչա իրականում կատարվում նրա հետ , այն ժամանակ երբ կուրացած ա լինում մարմնական հաճույքի մեջ:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## mnowak

> ՈՒշադրություն լավ չես դարձրել հաստատ:
> 
> _Ամեն ինչ կախված ա ինքնատիրապետումից:_


վիճելի հարց ա եթե անկեղծ ասենք:

----------


## mnowak

> Ու ուրիշի կարծիքը մի անվանի զիբիլ։ Իմ համար էլ Աստվածաշնչի կարծիքը կարա լինի զիբիլ, բայց քեզ հարգելով զիբիլը փոխարեն հարցեր եմ տալիս։


Արի ես ասեմ թե իմ կարծիքի հիմքում ինչնա ընկած ու դու նորից ասա այն ինչ ասեցիր: Ես իհարկե կարող եմ ենթադրել որ բավականին պարզ ու հասկանալի եմ արտահայտում այն ինչ ասումա մի Գիրք (*Աստվածաշունչ*) ոիր վրա հիմնվածա, ապրումա այս աշխարհը ու ամեն վարկյան սուրբ մարդկանց (թե երկրային ու թե Երկնային) աղոթքներովա որ չի կործանվում բայց թելը որից կախված ենք ավելի ու ավելի ա բարակում երբ մարդիկ որոնք ուղակի կարող են ճիշտը անել , անում են զիբիլ ու տարածում են դա, ու դեռ հերիք չի ապացույցներ են մոգոնում որ իրենք ճիշտ են:

*Ինձ կասե՞ք թե մարդ արարածը ինչից ա բաղկացած:*

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, հերիք ա էս Մնովակի հետ դիալոգների մեջ մտնեք, չե՞ք զգում, որ իրան ու իրա գրածները բանի տեղ դնելու պատճառով թեման լրիվ կրոնական ուղղությամբ ա շեղվում, ընդ որում լրիվ անիմաստ, որտև երբ զրուցակիցդ ասածդ չի լսում (կամ ձևացնում ա, որ չի լսում) ու իրանն ա քշում, ընդամենը ժամանակի կորուստ ա լինում:

----------

Ariadna (01.06.2013), Jarre (01.06.2013), keyboard (01.06.2013), Mephistopheles (01.06.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Sagittarius (01.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.06.2013), Դավիթ (02.06.2013), Մինա (01.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013)

----------


## Jarre

*mnowak*, գիտեմ, որ նման հարցերը ընդունվում են որպես հավատուրացություն, Աստծու դեմ ոտնձգություն, պղծություն, սատանայություն.... Բայց ես անկեղծ եմ հարցնում։ Ու մեկնաբանությունս չեմ գրում այլ թեմայում, որովհետև այն կապ ունի նաև այստեղ քննարկվող թեմայի հետ։

Խնդրում եմ, եթե գոնե չպատասխանես, մտածի՛ր էս պրիմտիվ հարցերիս մասին։




> Հարց - _"Աստվածաշունչդ մեջ չբերես, դա իմ օրենքները չեն"_ - նախ Աստվածաշունչը իմը չի այլ համայն մարդկությաննա, հետո դու ինքդ ես մեջ բերել այն էլ գրել էս ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ այսնիքն քո ներքին ու իրական "ես"-ը Տիրոջնա ձնտրում, իսկ վերջինի մասին կասեմ որ , նորից - այդ գրքում համայն մարդկության օրենքներն են (քիչ անց ավելի կմանրամասնեմ):


Ի՞նչ հիմքով ա այդ գիրքը ու իրանում գրված օրենքները համամարդկային։
Օրինակ շաբաթ օրը փետ հավաքողին վառելը, աստծուն չհավատացող մարդուն սպանելը՝ ի դեպ ըստ օրենքի հայրն ու մայրը պիտի սպանեին իրենց երեխային, ամուսինը կնոջը, համամարդկային ե՞ս համարում։

Հիսուսի՝ ոչ հրեաներին «շուն» անվանելը համամարդկային ա՞։

Պողիսի՝ կանանց գետնին հավասարեցնելը ու տղամարդկանց աստվածացնելը համամարդկային ա՞։

Հանուն աստծու ազգեր ոչնչացնելը, կանանց, տարեցներին ու երեխաներին սպանելը, համամարդկային ա՞։

Ու ի՞նչ հիմքով պիտի նման պարունակությամբ գրքում պոռնոգրաֆիայի մասին գրվածը ճիշտ համարես։




> _"Ինձ համար կան երկու հարթության օրենքներ՝ - ա. Բարոյական,..."_ - Բարոյական օրենքները գրված են Սուրբ Գրքում և ամեն մարդ չի որոշում թե ինչնա բարոյական ինչը ոչ: Հակառակ դեպքում մի մարդ կարողա իրեն համար բարոյական համարի օրական 2 մարդ սպանի , 4 հոգու բռնաբարի ու 1 կատվի հետ այլանդակություններ անի - ու դա ընտ ձեզ կկոչվի ճի՞շտ , կամ բարոյակա՞ն:


*mnowak*, հավանաբար քո ծանոթների մեջ կգտնվեն գոնե 10 մարդ որ Աստծուն չեն հավատում։ Հեչ որ չէ էս ակումբում կարաս գտնես տասը հոգու։ Կարա՞ս դրանց մեջից մեկին ցույց տաս, որ օրական 2 մարդ ա սպանում, 4 հոգու բռնաբարում ա ու 1 կատվի հետ ա այլանդակություն անում։




> Իմ մասին -
> ճիշտա ես նման "հիվանդություն" ունեմ , սակայն օր առ օր ես պայքարում եմ որ գոնե մինիմում մեկ միկրոն այդ հիվանդությունից ու մտքերից ինձ լքեն: Ու իմ մոտ դա Տիրոջ շնորհիվ ստացվումա , շատ դանդաղ ու ցավոտ պրոցեսա (ցավոտ հոգու համար, քանի որ արթեն "հիվանդացել" եմ) բայց ես հաղթահարում եմ: Ասեմ թե ոնց եմ հաղթահարում - աշխատում եմ հեռուստացույց շատ քիչ նայեմ , իսկ եթե նայելու բան չի լինում ընթանրապես անջատած եմ պահում այդ սատանեկան սարքը, ինտերնետում լինում եմ զուտ աշխատանքի և նաև հոգևոր ծարավը հագեցնելու և եթե կարողանում եմ մոլորվածներին ճիշտ ճանապարհի կոորդինատների մեկ մասը ասելով:


*mnowak*, հիվանդը էն ա, ով նորմալ ցանկությունները «հիվանդություն» ա կոչում ու դա փաթաթում ա մարդկանց գլխին։

Սատանայական սարքի մասին։ Եթե էտ սարքով «հոգևոր» ֆիլմ են ցույց տալիս, օրինակ Հիսուսի կյանքը, դա էլի սատանայական ա՞ համարվում։




> և վերջինը - _"...պոռնո նայիր, ու ինքնդ քեզ բավարարի՛ր, ուղեղդ կպարզանա..."_ - դա շատ մեք մարմնական ու հոգու տրավմայա ու մեղք որ մարդ ինքն իրեն անումա առանց խորին գիտակցելու թե ինչա իրականում կատարվում նրա հետ , այն ժամանակ երբ կուրացած ա լինում մարմնական հաճույքի մեջ:


«Некогда смотрела душа на тело с презрением: и тогда не было ничего выше, чем это презрение.... Клянусь честью, друг, — отвечал Заратустра, — не существует ничего, о чём ты говоришь: нет ни чёрта, ни преисподней. *Твоя душа умрёт ещё скорее, чем твоё тело: не бойся же ничего!*»  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (01.06.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013), Դավիթ (02.06.2013), Մինա (01.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկը ես կախվածության մեջ եմ այս երևույթից քանի որ նույնիսկ եթե ես չեմ նայում դա իմ միտքը արթեն փչացրելա ու ես շատ , ես չգիտեմ թե ինչպես արտահայտեմ թե ինչքան շատ եմ ուզում ազատվել նմանատիպ մտքերից ու ֆանտազիաներից որոնք տանում ու արթեն ինձ ամրապնդել են մեղքերի մեք որից դուրս գալը դեռ ահավոր դժվար եմ համարում:
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք ասել թե ինչպես ազատվեմ պորնո-կախվածությունից:


Ամենաշատ պոռնոն Մնոն ա նայում, ամենափչացածը իրա միտքն ա, ամենակախվածն էլ ինքնա… առավոտից իրիգուն դրա մասին ա մտածում ու մեզ էլ ամբարոյական ա ասում…

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2013), Մինա (01.06.2013)

----------


## mnowak

Էս վերջի գրածը վերջն էր ...  :Jpit: )

Դե , ինչ ասեմ ձեզ ... թողնում եմ ձեզ ձեր սեռական օրգանների հետ ու ձեր ինքնաբավարարման հիվանդությունների հետ: Ցանկանումեմ միայն որ էն օրը որի մասին միքանի օր առաջ գրեցի , անպայման գա էտ օրը ձեր կյանքում ... հետո կարող էք նույնիսկ չհիշել իմ մասին ու իմ ասածները  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս վերջի գրածը վերջն էր ... )
> 
> Դե , ինչ ասեմ ձեզ ... թողնում եմ ձեզ ձեր սեռական օրգանների հետ ու ձեր ինքնաբավարարման հիվանդությունների հետ: Ցանկանումեմ միայն որ էն օրը որի մասին միքանի օր առաջ գրեցի , անպայման գա էտ օրը ձեր կյանքում ... հետո կարող էք նույնիսկ չհիշել իմ մասին ու իմ ասածները


Ապեր, դու ես գրել որ կախվածության մեջ ես… կարող ա՞ հորինում եմ…

Լավ ես անում Մնո ջան որ մեզ մեր սեռական օրգանների հետ ես թողնում… բա հո չէի՞ր անջատելու, կամ թողնեիր քո սեռալան օրգանների հետ… ամեն մարդ իրա օրգանների հետ և պարտնյորի…

Ես էլ քեզ ցանկանում եմ մի հատ լավ ղոչաղ աղջիկ կամ տղա որ քո սեքս կյանքը հունի մեջ գցի…

----------

DavitH (04.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, հերիք ա էս Մնովակի հետ դիալոգների մեջ մտնեք, չե՞ք զգում, որ իրան ու իրա գրածները բանի տեղ դնելու պատճառով թեման լրիվ կրոնական ուղղությամբ ա շեղվում, ընդ որում լրիվ անիմաստ, որտև երբ զրուցակիցդ ասածդ չի լսում (կամ ձևացնում ա, որ չի լսում) ու իրանն ա քշում, ընդամենը ժամանակի կորուստ ա լինում:


Ապեր, դու ոնց որ գործից լավ հասանում ես: Մի երկու հատ թազա ու լավ պոռնո խորհուրդ տուր նայենք էլի:

----------

Chuk (04.06.2013), keyboard (03.06.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, դու ոնց որ գործից լավ հասանում ես: Մի երկու հատ թազա ու լավ պոռնո խորհուրդ տուր նայենք էլի:


Միացրու Հ1-ը ու լուրերը նայի` հայերնական արտադրության պոռնոսերիալ  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե ավելի սուր զգացողությունների սիրահար ես, ապա թաքուն տեղերից ճարի ու նայի ԱԺ-ի հին նստաշրջանների շնստերը` կատեգորիա XXXXXX:

----------

DavitH (04.06.2013)

----------


## Մինա

...

----------


## Մինա

> Միացրու Հ1-ը ու լուրերը նայի` հայերնական արտադրության պոռնոսերիալ 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի սուր զգացողությունների սիրահար ես, ապա թաքուն տեղերից ճարի ու նայի ԱԺ-ի հին նստաշրջանների շնստերը` կատեգորիա XXXXXX:





> Հայկական ալիքներով առավոտից իրիկուն  ցուցադրվող պոռռռռռնոյից զզվում եմ:


Տրիբունը էդ պարզ ճշմարտությունը գիտե՞ս քանի պարագրաֆ առաջ ա ասել,Varzor ջան: :Cool:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

mnowak ջան տաբուրետկեն քաշի նստի, միքիչ էլ ստեղ զրից անենք: Տենանք էտ կին արմատներն ի՞նչ են ուզում վաբշե

----------

boooooooom (01.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.02.2016), Տրիբուն (31.01.2016)

----------


## Նիհիլիստ

Հետաքրքիր ա էսքան բացասական քվեարկողները պոռնո չե՞ն նայում

----------

Ա-Է (18.11.2017)

----------

